# Classic Boxing Pictures and Videos



## doug.ie

going to import some of what i have found into here if thats alright.

................................................

ezzard charles looking towards an oncoming rocky marciano in their second fight..



















rocky graziano v johnny greco










duran v leonard 1



















ali v tommy hearns sparring exhibition...










and for those interested...a video clip of it...


----------



## doug.ie

DARCY, JAMES LESLIE (1895-1917), boxer and folk hero, was born on 31 October 1895 at Stradbroke, near Maitland, New South Wales, second son of native-born parents Edward Darcy (or Dorsey), labourer and later a share-farmer, and his wife Margaret, née O'Rourke. His grandparents came from Tipperary, Ireland. Leaving Oakhampton Public School in 1907 Les worked as a carter before being apprenticed at 15 to a blacksmith at East Maitland. As his father was at times unemployed, and his elder brother was partly crippled, Les was called upon to help his large family.

he is pictured above in 1910 at the age of 15

he died from pneumonia at the age of 22


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Jack Johnson's Last Ring Appearance 1945...a year before he died.

exhibiton bout.










and the video...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## dkos

The Graziano-Greco picture is fantastic.

Jo Sports Inc. is probably the best place to view rare photos. Although if you see any that you like, make sure to save them before they are sold!

Some Ray Robinson pics:

1940









Training photo (1947)









Training photo (1958)









vs. Bob Young (1959)









vs. Bobby Lee (1949)









vs. Flashy Sebastian (1947)









vs. Gerhart Hecht (1951)









vs. 'Bobo' Olson (1955)









Postfight Lamotta (1951)


----------



## doug.ie

this shows a 'mountain riveria' poster on the wall....i've been trying to get the one from the film (requiem for a heavyweight) for years and no luck...bigger version of that one...










actually....that film has one of the best opening scenes i ever seen......and this was very forward thinking too for the time, using a first person perspective...


----------



## doug.ie

patterson v johansonn










one of my favourites....walcott v harold johnson 1950



















moore v marciano...


----------



## doug.ie

excellent pics from you dkos...fair play.

.......................

probably everyones seen this fight....but, this version of the highlights is an exceptionally well edited video i think...normally i dont like some of the music used on some boxing videos on youtube, it spoils them, but in this case i think it really enhances it...as well as that it is absolutely crystal clear video...one of my favourite boxing videos on youtube at the moment this...
edited superbly and presented like an epic scene from a film...had the laptop hooked up to the telly and speakers and it looks fantastic on a big screen..

so..if you do watch...full volume and full screen...720p setting if you can..


----------



## doug.ie

another one of those great fights from madison square garden...although quarry was beaten handily enough in the end by frazier, for a couple of rounds he give him a great argument, so much so that the ring magazine made it their 'fight of the year 1969'...
the video as you can see here is superb, really well recorded, makes for fantastic viewing..


----------



## doug.ie

Ali - Williams ^^


----------



## Teeto

great pics


----------



## Lunny

Great work. I funking love these threads. Can lose myself for hours in them.

Tom Sharkey:









Jack Johnson and Joe Jeanette


----------



## doug.ie

the two sugars !!

sugar hart and sugar ray..

sugar hart was no.1 welterweight contender....footage of his memorial here..
http://www.phillyboxinghistory.com/more/gravestone/2007_hart/sugar02_hl.wmv


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

basilio v de marco - boston 1955



















robinson v basilio..


----------



## doug.ie

some i uploaded this morning...

zale v graziano 3...










ali v foreman...always wondered why so many empty seats here...





































hurricane carter..


----------



## doug.ie

some ali ones...look at the definition on 1974 ali here in the first one...



















after beating liston for the first time...look at bundini crying


----------



## doug.ie

a mate of mine posted this beauty of a video on FB....1950 sugar ray robinson action in a good quality video for the time....worth the watch my pedigree chums...


----------



## doug.ie

the night the leamington licker won the british light heavyweight title.
look how cool turpin is here....go to 9.30 in the video and keep a close eye on randy...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

ali v bob foster...










johansonn v patterson..


----------



## doug.ie

riddle me this......how did larry holmes get up from this ?...i've wondered for years, perhaps the perfect punch with full weight behind it, lands right on the button from one, if not THE, greatest punchers of all times......how did he get up ?

(the shavers one here)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Great to be here Dougie as my first (of many) addition here's a guy you might recognise


----------



## doug.ie

great to have you here brother....my old photo thread companion


----------



## doug.ie

my grandad was at this....useless info i know...but he was very proud to have seen ali box..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

this is a photo that rockysplitnose found a while back and posted it.
mitch green could take some stick....took everything prime tyson hit him with.

from tysontalk.com..
"A snarling Tyson came to the center of the ring literally foaming from the mouth. The ever cocky Green , he always came to the ring sporting a toothpick in the corner of his mouth, barraged Tyson with insults. The action of the bout was to prove anti-climatic, Tyson as always was moving forward, but the 6'5″ Green managed to tie Tyson up repeatedly. Tyson's most effective display of offense came in the third round when he landed a blow to Green's jaw with force sufficient to dis-lodge a section of bridge work and send it flying several feet to the ring apron. Through it all "Blood" Green managed to survive the ten rounds, with Tyson the clear winner.
This was not the last time Iron Mike and Blood Green would meet. In the early morning hours of August 23, 1988, Mike Tyson stopped by Dapper Dans, a Harlem clothing store frequented by a clientele from rap stars to pimps. Tyson was there to pick up a custom made jacket. Mitch Green happened to be in the area and an argument ensued, in which Green threw a punch and Tyson responded with a straight right landing on the bridge of Green's nose; requiring five stitches. Although Tyson won this second bout, shades of Walker vs. Greb, he suffered more in the long run. The bare knuckle punch resulted in a fracture to Tyson's hand causing a postponement of his scheduled first fight with Frank Bruno"


----------



## doug.ie

frank sinatras ringside photos..


----------



## doug.ie

ike williams v kid gavilan


----------



## doug.ie

a retired joe louis when he turned to wrestling to help pay off his tax bills..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

rockysplitnose posted these a while back...SRR v lamotta


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

ali and frazier in 1967


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

rocky graziano..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

from wikipeadia -

Ketchel vs. Johnson
Ketchel's battle with Jack Johnson has been called by many a modern day "David and Goliath."[citation needed]
In the 12th round Ketchel floored Johnson with a right hand. Johnson got up and knocked out Ketchel with a right uppercut.[citation needed]
Ketchel showed no fear against his larger and stronger foe.[citation needed] He was knocked down several times in the fight and was punished yet kept coming back.[citation needed] Johnson said to his trainer seconds between rounds "That man isn't human."[citation needed] In round twelve of that fight, Ketchel reached Johnson with a right to the chin that sent Johnson to the canvas.[citation needed] The punch shocked Johnson on two levels.[citation needed] One, it came from a much smaller Ketchel.[citation needed] Two, it was rumored that Ketchel and Johnson, when they agreed to the fight, agreed to take the fight to the full 20 rounds and Ketchel would allow Johnson to win in the 20th. The reason for this was each man was interested in making as much money off the fight as possible.[citation needed] A 20 round fight would guarantee boxing fans would pay to go to local theatres to watch the replay of the fight.[citation needed] When Johnson deviated from the alleged plan of "no blood should be drawn," Ketchel, already bloodied, knocked Johnson down, then, in the 12th, Ketchel faced the alleged wrath of Jack Johnson.[citation needed]
Upon regaining his feet, Jack Johnson knocked out Ketchel with a blow full in the mouth.[citation needed] Ketchel did not wake up for many minutes and some of his teeth were knocked out by the blow, some imbedded in Johnson's glove.[4]


----------



## doug.ie

"On March 17, 1910 at the Jeffries Arena in Vernon, California heavyweights Sam Langford and "Fireman" Jim Flynn battled in an important divisional matchup. The "Boston ********" prevailed knocking Flynn out in the 8th round. After the KO, Flynn was placed slumped and dazed on a stool in his corner, while his seconds spent some time attempting to revive him. He eventually got to his feet. here is a photo (enhanced) depicting the end of the fight with Flynn sprawled out on the canvas as the victorious Langford walks away."


----------



## Vic

Jofre is received in Brazil afger the title fight against Sanchez.










Jofre with Pelé.


----------



## Vic

A teenager Jofre.










With one of the greatest brazilian singers of All Time, Nelson Gonçalves (the guy in the middle).










A bit older now....


----------



## Vic

His marriage with Cidinha.










Jofre vs Harada III....now a bit of a friendly match haha


----------



## Vic

With his father and trainer, Kid Jofre.









A recent picture......still training !


----------



## AlFrancis

Great photos Vic!


----------



## doug.ie

excellent additions


----------



## doug.ie

March 17,1923 - Dublin.....Mike McTigue beats Battling Siki for the Light Heavyweight Title. McTigue would win the title with a 20 round decision on points...a very controversial one.


----------



## doug.ie

ali spars cody jones prior to the 2nd liston fight...






jones ended up homeless and living on the streets as an old man...
http://snowsuit.net/189/

.


----------



## doug.ie

this is a clip i had on a disc here i threw up on one of my youtube accounts...i was surprised it wasnt up already...


----------



## doug.ie

from the same disc i'll also had these...


----------



## doug.ie

Al Silvani, Machen's trainer, aided by Referee Ted Waltham escort Eddie Machen to his corner after halting action against Floyd Patterson after the bell sounded ending round eleven. 1964...patterson won points over 12.
notice floyd checking of his opponent was ok..



















from sports illustrated -

Last Sunday evening, shortly after Floyd Patterson had defeated Eddie Machen in 12 rounds of boxing that would never frighten Cassius Clay back into training, Floyd received two visitors in his Stockholm dressing room. One, wearing a neat, gray Ivy League suit, was Ingemar Johannson. "You too nice, Floyd," said Ingemar. The other, wearing a jaunty bow tie, was Nat Fleischer, the publisher of Ring magazine, who announced triumphantly that Floyd Patterson had moved up, that he was now the No. 2 challenger for the heavyweight championship.

Both were right, of course. Floyd is a nice man, too nice to be a professional fistfighter, but despite this he is also unquestionably superior-just as he has always been-to the five men over whom he had just leapfrogged from his old ranking down in seventh place: Doug Jones, Zora Folley, Cleveland Williams, Ernest Terrell and Machen. It was a little difficult to understand, however, why Floyd was so cheered by Fleischer's statement. For one thing, still above him stand Clay and Sonny Liston, and exactly why Floyd should ever want to fight either of them-he has plenty of money and his health-is a question that not even Patterson can adequately explain. Beyond that, his sudden rise in Ring's form chart had no more relation to reality than his precipitous drop from the top to his place behind Jones, Folley, etc. immediately after his back-to-back and back-on-the-canvas first-round knockouts at the hands of Liston. He was no worse a fighter after his losses to Liston than he had been before, and he is no better a fighter now after his wins over Machen and Sante Amonti, the inept Italian heavyweight he defeated on points in Sweden last January. He is still fast and strong and game-but he still is easy to hit. He still is acutely aware of helplessness, in himself or in others, including those he hurts in the ring. He still lacks the egocentric concentration of the true athlete, the single-minded aggressiveness of the great fighter, the consuming need to conquer or destroy everything in his way.

In the 11th round of the fight last Sunday he caught Machen against the ropes and hit him with a powerful right hand that sliced open Eddie's face and sent him to his knees. The mandatory eight-count rule, which requires that fighters knocked off their feet must take a count of eight before resuming battle, had been waived for the meeting, and Machen popped back to his feet at once, though dazed and with blood streaming down his face. It was an opportunity-an opponent momentarily helpless-that would have been capitalized on immediately by a Rocky Marciano or a Cassius Clay or a Sonny Liston. But Patterson stood quietly by and waited, looking at Machen with a curious half smile on his face. He did not move in for the kill, and Machen quickly recovered.

This was the maneuver-or rather, the nonmaneuver-that upset Johansson. "You take a step back when you should not," he told Patterson in the dressing room. "You had him hurt maybe five, six times. Why you don't move in? You must take a step forward, Floyd." Patterson looked at him enigmatically and did not reply. Later, however, Patterson said, "I was winning the 11th round when I hurt him, and I looked in his face and I saw hurt and defeat. This is a man who has had a hard life. He has been broke and in a mental institution. Should I knock him down further for my own good? I was winning. I didn't have to hurt him." Then he added, "He fought a good fight. He deserves a shot at Clay more than I do. He's broke and he's been down, and he deserves it."

This kindliness of Floyd's, a reflection of his hunger for friendship, for approval, for recognition, has its counterpart in his fear and resentment of disapproval, his touchiness, his moodiness. Before the fight in Stockholm (from which he earned $100,000, as a crowd of 40,000 damp Swedes paid approximately $300,000 dollars to watch on a rainy northern evening), Floyd annoyed even his enthusiastic Scandinavian admirers by sequestering himself like a moody Garbo in a small resort town 300 miles from Stockholm. He strained the abundant friendship most of the Swedish press has for him by making himself very hard to find for interviews. "I spent three days in Ronneby trying to talk to him," one Swedish reporter said, "and finally I got to see him for 20 minutes. Is this the Patterson we liked so well? I do not think so."

"He misses Cus D'Amato," said a man who is close to Patterson, referring to Floyd's first and longtime manager, from whom he is estranged. "He tries to do everything himself now-run the camp, worry about the money, take legal advice, everything. D'Amato used to do all that and keep him away from everyone so that he could concentrate on fighting. And then you have to remember that he was raised by Cus. When Cus first got him he was just a kid who didn't know anything about anything. All he knows and all his attitudes he got from D'Amato, including his suspicions and prejudices and his quickness to resent. He's got all of D'Amato's craftiness without D'Amato's background and intelligence."

In one of his rare colloquies with a member of the press, Patterson said, "I have to prove something. If I could preview a fight and see that I would be destroyed I would still fight. If I had to fight every day for seven days I would do it to prove myself." He focused all of his attention on the task at hand: beating Machen, proving himself. Although his brother Ray, who served as a sparring partner in his camp, could have had a fight on the card with Floyd and Machen, Patterson turned thumbs down on the grounds that he had to give his entire concentration to his own bout and did not want to have to worry about his brother at the same time.


----------



## doug.ie

Archie Moore vs Alejandro Lavorante...1962

and archie was old, very old, here...


----------



## doug.ie

harry will v sam langford 1914


----------



## doug.ie

...


----------



## doug.ie

joe louis with his mother in 1935


----------



## doug.ie

louis v marciano's elbows..


----------



## doug.ie

amazing crisp and clear footage of the fight of the year in 1957..






and fight of the year in 1958...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

doug.ie said:


>


You know I'm lovin these Doug - if it aint my old drinkin buddy Jake!

For some reason the txt box was all greyed out by the way - wouldn't seem to let me post owt - so only way I could was replying to another post - but wanted to put these up for people to have a look at


----------



## doug.ie

excellent....great seeing you posting here rocky...we we're good posting mates on esb.
i still tell people about the night you spent drinking with lamotta and his 'half his age' blonde bird


----------



## doug.ie

marciano v charles


----------



## doug.ie

robinson - basilio


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

robinson v fullmer










robinson v gavilan



















robinson v turpin


----------



## doug.ie

marciano - charles


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

joey giardello in 1954


----------



## Chatty

Found a very small clip of Jimmy Bivins doing a little bit of training:

http://content.thoughtequity.com/video/clip/331188_059.do
I'm sure some of you will be interested even if it isn't much to go by


----------



## doug.ie

very crisp and clear...flea will like that


----------



## doug.ie

Nino Valdes vs Harold Carter


----------



## doug.ie

tyson - ruddock


----------



## doug.ie

foreman - jimmy young..


----------



## doug.ie

Art Aragon (the winner) vs Jimmy Carter I with trainer Benny Conyers. 
A young Jimmy Lennon Sr. on the left.


----------



## doug.ie

joe jeanette - georges carpentier


----------



## doug.ie

dempsey - carpentier


----------



## doug.ie

ali - frazier 3


----------



## doug.ie

Griffth vs. Paret - 1962


----------



## doug.ie

Ali vs. Terrell, The Astrodome, Houston - 1967


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

Sonny Liston After First KO of Floyd Patterson


----------



## doug.ie

Rocky Marciano after he defeated Archie Moore in Heavyweight title bout


----------



## john garfield

doug.ie said:


> Griffth vs. Paret - 1962


Something 'bout b&w noir pix that's 'specially evocative, doug.

Kept searchin' the shot ta find me. Was ringside that night at the Garden.


----------



## Michael

Think this is a great photo of the Hagler-Duran fight, the lighting and the looks on the boxers faces makes the photo


----------



## doug.ie

be a great painting that ^^...got jetski written all over it


----------



## doug.ie

frazier and louis..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Slapsie Maxie


----------



## doug.ie

a rare colour photo of young(ish) joe louis..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

oscar 'ringo' bonevena..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

dick saddler and george foreman..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

_"Going in to the fight, champion Gene Fullmer was the 12-5 betting favorite and was expected by some to even score a stoppage over Joey Giardello. But Joey made the trip with every intention of bringing the belt back to the east coast with him. Although he failed to do that, Giardello came about as close as he possibly could in his first-ever 15 round encounter.

By all accounts of the nationally televised contest, the fight was rough and tough, filled with head butts, mauling, wrestling, and even some punching.

Joey jumped out to a pretty good start, winning several of the early rounds. But Fullmer was never that far behind. The fourth round was particularly nasty as both fighters landed seemingly intentional head butts. In the middle rounds, Giardello coasted a bit, perhaps saving himself for the never-never-land of the coming championship rounds. In that final third of the bout, a refreshed Joey started quickly and began piling up the points. However, Fullmer staged a late surge to take the final few rounds.

The official scorecard was deadlocked. Referee Harry Kessler had it 144-142 for Joey. Judge Jay Evans scored the bout 145-142 for Fullmer. Finally, judge Billy McFarland called it a 145-145 draw. The decision was disputed by many, but just as many felt that Fullmer pulled the draw out with his final rush. With the split decision tie, Fullmer retained his NBA middleweight crown and assured Joey, who proved himself to be a little too tough for his own good, another long wait for a second championship chance."_


----------



## doug.ie

Ezzard Charles, Jake Lamotta, Sugar Ray, Ike Williams, Joe Louis, Willie Pep and Manuel Ortiz...


----------



## doug.ie

jack dempsey..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

randy turpin v bobo olson..


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

basilio..


----------



## doug.ie

sugar ray...taken after his comeback fight, after 2 and a half years out..against joe rindone...


----------



## doug.ie

marcel cerdan - fernand viez


----------



## doug.ie

Carmen Basilio vs. Art Aragon


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

sonny liston training..


----------



## doug.ie

_"Jimmy MacLarnin and "Pop" Foster. Perhaps the greatest boxer-manager relationship in history. Pop had Jimmy from the time he was a boy, taught the future two-time welter champ how to box and punch, managed his money so that when Jimmy retired he was a millionaire. Pop himself was wealthy and when he died, left his fortune MacLarnin."_


----------



## doug.ie

jack johnson and james j jeffries sign to fight..


----------



## doug.ie

ali v cooper 2


----------



## Ilesey

Tommy Farr (vs Louis)


----------



## turpinr

doug.ie said:


>


thats a beltin pic


----------



## doug.ie

Joe Louis and Billy Conn - June 19, 1946.


----------



## doug.ie

i'll never take youtube for granted...i'm at an age now where i can remember buying vhs tapes out of boxing magazine adverts in the 80's for a lot of money and then waiting for delivery, just to see some of the footage freely available today....it's an Aladdin's cave on youtube.
this clip just gone up today from a boxing channel i subscribe to, is an example of some of the bits of gold on there....some superb footage of max baer and tony galento and the banter between the two...a must watch clip...


----------



## doug.ie

braddock v baer


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Chatty

heres another small clip I found by raking about (and spelling names wrong). This time Lloyd Marshall V Tommy Farr

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist/BHC_RTV/1950/12/07/BGU412030037/?s=*&v=0&a=1


----------



## doug.ie

thats great chatty..really is...one of my grandfathers all time favourites was tommy farr...he told many stories about him


----------



## Chatty

Also some short fight clips of Len Harvey, a boxer i've never been able to get footage of before. It just shows you that ITN and BBC have old footage of fights that has probably never been seen before. In fact I'm pretty sure all the old networks will have numerous fight footage that hasn't been released and probably never even looked at for years.

In fact i'm going to get in contact with a few British networks and see if I can get anywhere with them. You never know.

http://www.itnsource.com/en/searchresults/


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

battling nelson..


----------



## doug.ie

some from the 1980's london boxing scene..


----------



## doug.ie

this photo was captioned "von clay knockout - kelvin hall, glasgow 1963"
but not sure i believe that


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius E-clipsing The Sonny


----------



## doug.ie

Welterweight World Champion Jimmy McLarnin with his manager Charles "Pop" Foster


----------



## doug.ie

06/16/75, Bennie Briscoe vs. Kitten Hayward II


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

BIG BAD GEORGE


----------



## rockyssplitnose

ART ARAGON


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bruce Woodcock after stopping one of my grandads drinking buddies Jack London


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another Brit favourite Big Frank Bruno plants one on the jaw of a good friend of ours


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kenny Norton (god speed to your recovery Kenny), my drinkin buddy Jake, Larry, Smoke (we miss you Joe), Gerry and Micky


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smokin Joe and Real Deal share some laughs


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Some pictures can make your day - this one did me - the champ, doing what he's always done best - makin people smile lots


----------



## rockyssplitnose

When I'm 59!! Ali has some company back on the occassion of his 59th


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore tutors Cassius Clay


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock takes it to Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Not sure if this has been put up before - but for fans of Freddie Steele - and also great quality pieces of old footage - this is immaculate in its clarity and also has great sound quality too - and some comedy value also - check out the ring announcer haha


----------



## rockyssplitnose

An idea you didn't really want to dwell on too much - that Jack Dempsey is training as hard as he can to give you a beating


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A set of Sam


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam again in retirement visiting an italian heavyweight prospect whose name escapes me?? Is it Victor Compollo or something - can somebody clear that up for me??


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Freddie Mills sizes up Ewart Potgieter


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack and Joe make a handsome picture


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky's right makes Ez grimace


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie ducks for cover as Marciano bombs his way in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky comes around the side with a hook as arch tries a right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis in a 1949 exhibition against Roscoe Toles


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Interesting Interviews with Tonypandy Tommy Farr

Hear Tommy Farr and Eddie Thomas argue over Muhammad Ali - quite funny

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/9042510.stm

continuing interview with Tommy Farr and Eddie Thomas by Harry Carpenter

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/9042509.stm

Tommy Farr on Johnny Williams and Don Cockell fights

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/9046319.stm


----------



## Michael

Good stuff Rocky.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Don't give me any lip son! Bob Fitz show his son what he'll get if he shows him anymore cheek


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A set of Sam


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam again in retirement visiting italian heavyweight prospect whose name escapes me?? Victor Compollo or something - can anybody fill in the blank?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Many hands make light work - Muhammad Ali and Vladimir Klitschko seemingly struggling with something a bit fiddly while Vitali has a bit of of a giggle watching them


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie ducks for cover as Marciano bombs his way in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky comes around the side with a hook as Arch tries a right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis in a 1949 exhibition against Roscoe Toles??


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Cooper uses his reach to keep Kevin Keegan under control


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey wins by split decision here on account of the two-tone's - somebody else will have to fill me in on who gets the short end of the decision


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Roars in The Roaring Twenties


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Honestly just keep smiling you'll be alright - that Joe Louis couldn't bust an egg


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey in training camp with amongst others then chief sparmate George Godfrey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tunney could do the rope-a-dope long before Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bob Satterfield in the process of knocking out Big Cat Cleveland Williams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnny Honey Boy Bratton great fighter


----------



## Theron

The prize fighter and the lady set


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Carpentier Gibbons


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Pictures!!!! :happy


----------



## Yiddle

rockyssplitnose said:


> Honestly just keep smiling you'll be alright - that Joe Louis couldn't bust an egg


ugly bastard next to Dempsey


----------



## DB Cooper

MadcapMaxie said:


> Pictures!!!! :happy


My sentiments exactly :rofl


----------



## Burt Brooks

Yiddle said:


> ugly bastard next to Dempsey


I'm pretty sure that the good looking guy next to Dempsey is Paolino Uzcudun who kod Harry Wills. Strong as a bull was Paolino...


----------



## Yiddle

Burt Brooks said:


> I'm pretty sure that the good looking guy next to Dempsey is Paolino Uzcudun who kod Harry Wills. Strong as a bull was Paolino...


he's got the smile of the joker


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Phantom

Anybody who wnats to see the definition of the word "CHAMPION"...just look at this..nonstop fire and aggresion..ko bombs tghrown all the way down the line by Rocky...and the gutsiest, most inspired challenge for that title by the great Ezzard Charles...you can't ask for a better fight..it's ny nomination for one of the top 5 great heavyweight...or any other weight for that matter title fights of all time.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

MadcapMaxie said:


> Pictures!!!! :happy


Lets celebrate man!! Haha! What was going on with the no pics thing over at you know where??


----------



## scribbs

I've managed to save all 257 pages of Classic pic thread from classic section ESB so if they are taken down them pics can be posted here. Need to Kikibalt over here to start his california thread.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

scribbs said:


> I've managed to save all 257 pages of Classic pic thread from classic section ESB so if they are taken down them pics can be posted here. Need to Kikibalt over here to start his california thread.


That's good news fella - ps do I know you? Who were you over there? PPS IMPORTANT we aren't breaking any laws or anything are we as far as copywrite stuff etc - I wondered if there was some issue surrounding that?? Coz I know they stopped people posting links to YouTube videos I think for some copyright infringement reason or another? Was a bit concerned hopefully you can put my mind at rest?


----------



## scribbs

rockyssplitnose said:


> That's good news fella - ps do I know you? Who were you over there? PPS IMPORTANT we aren't breaking any laws or anything are we as far as copywrite stuff etc - I wondered if there was some issue surrounding that?? Coz I know they stopped people posting links to YouTube videos I think for some copyright infringement reason or another? Was a bit concerned hopefully you can put my mind at rest?


Same name over there but I only joined in Jan this year & have only 100+ posts. I used to be on CBZ which is now shutdown, registered on a 2/3 forums which included this one, I've been active on here since joining.

Not sure on copyright but I've saved the webpages & the photo's d/load with save. You can post on here, if owt is dodgy then mod's will take it down if requested by whoever, they are cool really over here, you will get a message if owt unbecoming. So post away mate if you are staying here.


----------



## DB Cooper

scribbs said:


> I've managed to save all 257 pages of Classic pic thread from classic section ESB so if they are taken down them pics can be posted here. Need to Kikibalt over here to start his california thread.


 @scribbs x 257

Nice work. They won't be needing them much longer the way things are going.


----------



## Yiddle

scribbs said:


> I've managed to save all 257 pages of Classic pic thread from classic section ESB so if they are taken down them pics can be posted here. Need to Kikibalt over here to start his california thread.


:clap:


----------



## scribbs

The Spider said:


> @scribbs x 257
> 
> Nice work. They won't be needing them much longer the way things are going.





Yiddle said:


> :clap:


Cheers, I've saved California boxing pics (x49) thread also


----------



## DB Cooper

scribbs said:


> Cheers, I've saved California boxing pics (x49) thread also


 @scribbs x 49 more.


----------



## Michael

scribbs said:


> I've managed to save all 257 pages of Classic pic thread from classic section ESB so if they are taken down them pics can be posted here. Need to Kikibalt over here to start his california thread.


Fair play mate, wouldn't mind seeing them posted here


----------



## rockyssplitnose

rockyssplitnose said:


> Lets celebrate man!! Haha! What was going on with the no pics thing over at you know where??


Jesus fucking Christ will someone tell me what the friggin hell is wrong with boxing forums in general!!?? Can't post pictures here either!? The attach picture thing ain't working - this is really gettin on my tits now can someone explain how I can start posting stuff??


----------



## scribbs

rockyssplitnose said:


> Jesus fucking Christ will someone tell me what the friggin hell is wrong with boxing forums in general!!?? Can't post pictures here either!? The attach picture thing ain't working - this is really gettin on my tits now can someone explain how I can start posting stuff??


You need a url to insert them, cannot just upload from your pc. Otherwise not sure.


----------



## scribbs

Rube Ferns, Welterweight Champion - 1900 & 1901


----------



## rockyssplitnose

scribbs said:


> Wilmington Jack Daly


Can see you've tried to post a pic there but it doesn't actually show either? Just a box outline no pic - and yeah am doing it the same way I always have?? Copy the URL and then do attach pic - but then when I try to paste the URL in nothing is pasted?? Your pic not showing as well?


----------



## scribbs

I've just queried it so hopefully will have a answer. Yes to you query, my post should have a pic of Rube ferns

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...problem-with-posting-pics&p=168635#post168635


----------



## Roe




----------



## Roe

Works alright for me. :conf

I'll have a look into it now.


----------



## scribbs

cheers mate


----------



## Roe

scribbs said:


> You need a url to insert them, cannot just upload from your pc. Otherwise not sure.


Yeah I think it's just because you're not using actual image links. The code it's got at the moment just contains: "http://georgeforeman.com/scrapbook#" which isn't an image link so it won't display it.


----------



## Roe

rockyssplitnose said:


> Can see you've tried to post a pic there but it doesn't actually show either? Just a box outline no pic - and yeah am doing it the same way I always have?? Copy the URL and then do attach pic - but then when I try to paste the URL in nothing is pasted?? Your pic not showing as well?


What were you trying to post?


----------



## scribbs

Wilmington Jack Daly


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Done it! ) thanks a bunch dudes that was really doing my head in but think I've sorted it now hooray!


----------



## Yiddle

delete


----------



## scribbs

@rockyssplitnose - Can you caption when you post mate just in case myself & others don't know who the boxer is you post - :thumbsup


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## scribbs

Paul Berlenbach


----------



## scribbs

Solly Smith


----------



## scribbs




----------



## Yiddle

harry mizler


----------



## scribbs

Gorilla Jones in action, Wire Photo


----------



## Yiddle

johnny Basham and his manager W.T. Dodman


----------



## Yiddle

conteh stracey bugner


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle

packey mcfarland


----------



## Yiddle

jack kid berg


----------



## Yiddle

jack kid berg


----------



## rockyssplitnose

scribbs said:


> @rockyssplitnose - Can you caption when you post mate just in case myself & others don't know who the boxer is you post - :thumbsup


Will do mate- got a bit over excited on that last one when the web address pasted in successfully - that one was Bombadier Billy Wells by the way he was British heavyweight champ but no great shakes on the world scene as he had a bit of a glass jaw - he later gained fame as the guy who used to bang the gong on the old "Rank" films


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## scribbs

Jose Napoles v Carlos Monzon


----------



## scribbs

Napoles V Emile Griffith


----------



## scribbs

rockyssplitnose said:


> Will do mate- got a bit over excited on that last one when the web address pasted in successfully - that one was Bombadier Billy Wells by the way he was British heavyweight champ but no great shakes on the world scene as he had a bit of a glass jaw - he later gained fame as the guy who used to bang the gong on the old "Rank" films


Cheers for advising. Yeah it's a funky fact that about banging the gong.


----------



## DB Cooper

Yiddle said:


> conteh stracey bugner


Lucky they are only replicas. Otherwise Joe might have got his head blown off :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Yiddle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Theron

(left to right) Jimmy Dunn, Jimmy Clabby; Kilbane; bantamweight Johnny Coulon; heavyweight Luther McCarty; and manager Billy McCarney.


----------



## Theron

Frazier Ellis


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Conn Louis 1


----------



## Theron

Before Johnson Jeffries


----------



## Theron

Dempsey Gibbons


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sonny near the end


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gene The Fighting Marine


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mean Machine


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Freddie Welsh


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocco


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sad times


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Haha never noticed that before - seen the pic before but never noticed Ali has a knife pulled on Rocky hahaha


----------



## Arka

doug.ie said:


> joe louis with his mother in 1935
> 
> http://foundmichigan.org/slideshows/moms/images/joe-louis-420px.jpg


A young Joe Louis with his father and siblings.










Munroe Barrow, shown here with Joe's older siblings, was a hardworking sharecropper.But was committed to an asylum when Joe was two years old and died when Joe was 4.

Joe Louis Barrow Jnr learning to play golf under the watchful eyes of Ted Rhodes and his father, Joe Louis Snr, world heavyweight boxing champion and an avid golfer who played in the 1952 San Diego Open.










Theodore "Teddy" Rhodes is recognized as the first African-American professional golfer.

Teddy served in the United States Navy in World War II. When his tour of duty concluded, Rhodes was discharged in Chicago, where he met American singer of ballads and a bandleader Billy Eckstine and heavyweight boxing champion Joe Louis. He taught both men to play the game of golf, and served as Louis' personal instructor, valet and playing partner.


----------



## DB Cooper

Australian born bareknuckle middleweight Paddy Slavin.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Cincinnati Flash vs Violent Elmer Ray


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Guard of honour


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Is this Tony Galento that Dempseys with here? It sure looks like him with more hair than he had by the time of the Louis fight?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis poignant cover story


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The old boys have a look at the next BIG thing


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis reaches back into his memory banks for, and reaches out to Cesar Brion with his classic right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott just hanging out


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Preflight medicals were so strict in Ezz's day that they even did chest x-rays


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jersey Joe Walcott in the process of disposing of Violent Elmer Ray


----------



## Arka

rockyssplitnose said:


> The old boys have a look at *the next BIG thing*
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/33a4d29.jpg


Going by the caption,more like having at look at soon to be yesterday's man.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle

honeyghan and boza


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky and Ezz go to war


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lennox Lewis and Muhammad Ali go at it


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The _real_ Apollo Creed and the pretend Rocky


----------



## Arka

Mike Tyson with the Hawaiian sumo wrestler ,Konishiki, during a visit to Japan (1988?)


----------



## Arka

Apparently,Archie Moore v Joey Maxim, 27/1/1954


----------



## Meast

Ernest Hemingway of all people -


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali goes for the uppercut against Balboa


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali gives Holyfield a few pointers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Hulkster has his guns checked by the speedster


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of my favourite boxing pics of all - Ali's face is classic


----------



## Arka

FOREMAN INTRODUCED AT ALI VS QUARRY II
Muhammad Ali focuses on George Foreman before the NABF Heavyweight Title fight versus Jerry Quarry at the Las Vegas Convention Center.
Las Vegas, Nevada 6/27/1972










......


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## DB Cooper

rockyssplitnose said:


> One of my favourite boxing pics of all - Ali's face is classic


Ali was always full of expression. But that's a look very seldom seen from him.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Theron

Schmelling vs Young Stribling


----------



## Arka




----------



## Arka




----------



## DB Cooper

Lionel Rose and Alan Rudkin - Melbourne 1969.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Great John L


----------



## Theron

Some of Ali Liston 2


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Ali weighs in for Frazier 1 1971










Frazier fans watch him train 1971


----------



## Theron

Frazier playing some basketball










In recording studio










Getting ready for a tv appearance


----------



## Theron

Ali and Jose Torres 1971


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Frazier 3 weeks before The Fight Of The Century


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Frazier celebrating his win


----------



## Theron

I'm 100% sure that that's Two Ton Tony Galento peeking at the bottom right trying to get some camera time in, weird thing is this photos description is just about the Ali fan guess they had no idea atsch


----------



## Theron

George Foreman pre heavyweight champion at the Ali Frazier 1971 fight, this would become his favorite fight of all time.


----------



## Theron

Rocky Graziano 1948


----------



## MadcapMaxie

rockyssplitnose said:


> Is this Tony Galento that Dempseys with here? It sure looks like him with more hair than he had by the time of the Louis fight?


Yep, that's a younger Tony Galento who was under the guise of Dempsey until he kicked him out for loafing around too much. Amazing picture RSS! Dempsey had very bad luck in picking fighters...


----------



## Burt Brooks

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yep, that's a younger Tony Galento who was under the guise of Dempsey until he kicked him out for loafing around too much. Amazing picture RSS! Dempsey had very bad luck in picking fighters...


MM.At about the time of this photo above, Jack Dempsey was training Tony Galento...One afternoon at Stillman's Gym ,Dempsey became so enraged 
when Galento refused to follow instructions, that Dempsey Took off his shirt ,donned a set of gloves and entered the ring ,wheron he flattened Galento with a
left hook that Lou Stillman insisted was the hardest punch he ever saw land at Stillmans famous gym. Ray Arcel was also there as well as dozens of other
gym observers...True story....Old Dempsey was a mean and tough old cuss...


----------



## Theron

1933 Chicago Golden Gloves Tournament, Joe Louis second from right


----------



## Theron

Chicago boxer Fidel La Barba, ready for his match, c. 1930. This particular match was against "Kid" Chocolate.


----------



## Theron

Chicago boxer, George "Knock Out" Brown, c.1910.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Theron

Joe Gans


----------



## Theron

Satterfield Charles


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Burt Brooks said:


> MM.At about the time of this photo above, Jack Dempsey was training Tony Galento...One afternoon at Stillman's Gym ,Dempsey became so enraged
> when Galento refused to follow instructions, that Dempsey Took off his shirt ,donned a set of gloves and entered the ring ,wheron he flattened Galento with a
> left hook that Lou Stillman insisted was the hardest punch he ever saw land at Stillmans famous gym. Ray Arcel was also there as well as dozens of other
> gym observers...True story....Old Dempsey was a mean and tough old cuss...


Hey nice to see you here Burt we need more Classic-ers to make the jump over. ESB has gone to total shit.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## dyna




----------



## turbotime




----------



## Yiddle

turbotime said:


>


they both look happy


----------



## turbotime

Yiddle said:


> they both look happy


I'm sure their wedding was a blast :lol:


----------



## Theron

Conn Apostoli


----------



## Theron

17 year old Ray Robinson


----------



## Theron

Gorgeous Georges


----------



## Theron

vs Dempsey


----------



## Theron

Some of the fighting marine Tunney

Vs Gibbons


----------



## Theron

Anybody seen this before know who Cerdans fighting?


----------



## Theron

Painting but still good


----------



## Burt Brooks

T, I don't know who Cerdan's opponent is as I don't recognize his behind.


----------



## Yiddle

Burt Brooks said:


> T, I don't know who Cerdan's opponent is as I don't recognize his behind.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

One of the great Aussie boxing photos that one. All 5 held Commonwealth titles simultaneously

Paul Ferreri, the late Bobby Dunne, Tony Mundine, Charkey Ramon and Henry Nissen. 
@zelky


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## MadcapMaxie

Assuming this worked right it's a video of Larry Holmes sparrign Razor Ruddock in 1989. Amazing how good Larry looks here.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey Champion


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey trying to get in shape I think for Sharkey


----------



## DB Cooper

Yiddle said:


>


Almost looks like fear in the eyes of Ali.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Jeannette vs McVea.


----------



## zelky

The Spider said:


> One of the great Aussie boxing photos that one. All 5 held Commonwealth titles simultaneously.
> 
> Paul Ferreri, the late Bobby Dunne, Tony Mundine, Charkey Ramon and Henry Nissen.
> @zelky


Insane photo ey Spider. Major history. Pretty sure it was a cover for "Fighter" magazine back in the day.


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Theron

Tiger Flowers


----------



## DB Cooper

Belfast's Billy 'Spider' Kelly.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aussie world bantamweight champion Lionel Rose with Elvis Presley.


----------



## Theron

Frazier - Mathis


----------



## Theron

Louis vs Savold


----------



## Theron

Walcott training for Charles 1949


----------



## Theron

Patterson - Quarry


----------



## Theron

Marcianos KO of Rex Layne


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Louis Lookin mean


----------



## Theron

Ted Kid Lewis vs Georges Carpentier


----------



## DB Cooper

Max Baer.


----------



## DB Cooper

More Max Baer.


----------



## Yiddle

Dempsey/tunney II


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle

minter


----------



## Yiddle

len harvey


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle

ron lyle


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle

tubbs/witherspoon


----------



## Yiddle

Ali/Tubbs


----------



## Yiddle

Ali/Witherspoon


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Cormac

The Original Big George,who sparred with both Jack Johnson ,and Jack Dempsey.


----------



## DB Cooper

Monzon in rare trouble.


----------



## turbotime




----------



## Klompton

Theron said:


> I'm 100% sure that that's Two Ton Tony Galento peeking at the bottom right trying to get some camera time in, weird thing is this photos description is just about the Ali fan guess they had no idea atsch


Thats Jack Sharkey to Galento's right.


----------



## Burt Brooks

turbotime said:


>


If two fighters ever hated each other more than these two great lightweights, I know not who....Ike Williams and the bobcat Bob Montgomery...Along with my favorite action fighter young Beau Jack, Sammy Angott, Willie Joyce and Freddie Dawson, so feared he had to keep busy in Australia,made a fearsome bunch of lightweights in my favorite era, the great early 1940s...


----------



## Burt Brooks

Cormac said:


> The Original Big George,who sparred with both Jack Johnson ,and Jack Dempsey.


George Godfrey had to be tough as he was dropped numerous times when Godfrey was Jack Dempsey's longtime sparring partner...But he 
was with Dempsey, when Dempsey was Dempsey,along with Big Bill Tate and Chief Turner...


----------



## Cormac

And Bill Cayton further over.


----------



## turbotime

Burt Brooks said:


> If two fighters ever hated each other more than these two great lightweights, I know not who....Ike Williams and the bobcat Bob Montgomery...Along with my favorite action fighter young Beau Jack, Sammy Angott, Willie Joyce and Freddie Dawson, so feared he had to keep busy in Australia,made a fearsome bunch of lightweights in my favorite era, the great early 1940s...


An amazing period :happy


----------



## DB Cooper

Nice boots @Theron


----------



## Yiddle

brian mitchell


----------



## DB Cooper

Trainer Jack Rennie and the great Lionel Rose - sadly both now passed.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kostya provides Sharmba Mitchell with a view of the ceiling.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Papa Marciano and Rocco Marciano


----------



## DB Cooper

rockyssplitnose said:


> Frazier goes to the body of Ali


Not only is the picture not showing, the hot link doesn't seem to be working either mate.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Friggin hell I can't be arsed with this - can somebody sort the friggin problem with attaching pics on this site!!?


----------



## DB Cooper

rockyssplitnose said:


> Friggin hell I can't be arsed with this - can somebody sort the friggin problem with attaching pics on this site!!?


If you use the little icon above your text box with dots in the corners and what looks like a picture of a tree in it the process usually works.

I tried to get your picture happening but without luck mate.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jimmy Carruthers won the world bantamweight title throwing 110 punches in the 1 min 40 seconds the bout lasted.


----------



## DB Cooper

I doubt boxing has seen a world title fight like this one before or since.


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## DB Cooper

Yiddle said:


>


That cannot be good for your head and everything it contains.


----------



## Yiddle

bruce woodcock


----------



## DB Cooper

Yiddle,

Have you seen the Carrothers vs Toweel I fight before? If not, watch it mate. Takes 1 minute 40 seconds, and it is one sided mayhem. Hard to believe Carrothers was the challenger and fighting in the champion's home country.


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## DB Cooper

@Yiddle,

Have you seen the Carrothers vs Toweel I fight before? If not, watch it mate. Takes 1 minute 40 seconds, and it is one sided mayhem. Hard to believe Carrothers was the challenger and fighting in the champion's home country.


----------



## Yiddle

The Spider said:


> @Yiddle,
> 
> Have you seen the Carrothers vs Toweel I fight before? If not, watch it mate. Takes 1 minute 40 seconds, and it is one sided mayhem. Hard to believe Carrothers was the challenger and fighting in the champion's home country.


just watched it carruthers left hand is just set on maniac mode from the beginning


----------



## DB Cooper

Yiddle said:


> just watched it carruthers left hand is just set on maniac mode from the beginning


Carrothers' trainer Bill McConnell apparently instructed him that Toweel was a slow starter and to "go out there and get him inside the first 2 rounds". Carrothers did just that and became Australia's first world title holder.


----------



## DB Cooper

The unmistakeable Leon Spinks.


----------



## DB Cooper

ditto ^


----------



## DB Cooper

Brother Michael after 89 seconds with Tyson.


----------



## Phantom

The Spider said:


> I doubt boxing has seen a world title fight like this one before or since.


You've got me hooked on this one Spider!


----------



## DB Cooper

Phantom said:


> You've got me hooked on this one Spider!


Quite an amazing fight that one, and an amazing career too was Jimmy Carrothers'. He retired with a 19-0 record. But years later wanted to purchase a hotel and needed additional money. So after 7 years retirement he made the unwise decision to return to boxing, and after adding 2 wins and 4 losses retired for good.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ruben Oliveras - great, great Mexican banatamweight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Carlos Zarate & Lupe Pintor - two more great Mexican bantamweights.


----------



## Theron

Tyson Tillis


----------



## DB Cooper

Don't it shit you how some of the pictures you post disappear later on :fire


----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## Yiddle




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tommy Farr - you should see what he could do to a heavy bag!


----------



## thistle1

BERT GILROY.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Michael Spinks and Ken Norton shoulder The Great One


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bob Hope checks the merits of Jack Dempsey, Gerry Cooney and Larry Holmes


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Robinson meets Kid Chocolate


----------



## Theron

Louis meets Fidel Castro


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Theron

Carpentier before Dempsey


----------



## Theron

Dempsey and Apostoli


----------



## Phantom

Theron said:


> Louis meets Fidel Castro


Great picture. A tyranical mass murderer and a great great champion. Castro doesen't deserve to be in the picture.


----------



## Theron




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Theron

Cerdan Schmelling


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## DB Cooper

Johnny Famechon punches Fighting Harada out through the roprs.


----------



## DB Cooper

RIP Champ.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mickey Walker.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Lamotta Pep at Hagler Hearns


----------



## DB Cooper

The WBC top 12.


----------



## DB Cooper

@Theron

Your last 2 pictures are showing as little white boxes with red crosses in them. I'll see if I can get them working >>>



















That seems to have them visible - at least for now - but it seems sometimes that can change over time. Let's see what happens here.


----------



## Theron

Tunney Gibbons


----------



## Theron

1907, Tommy Burns Billy Squires for Heavyweight Title.
Burns KO Squires in the first round, Burns looks a little like George Chuvalo here i think


----------



## Theron

Gibbons - Carpantier


----------



## Theron

1941 Lightweight Ray Robinson vs Sammy Angott


----------



## Theron

Tommy Gibbons with his family























Stream outside his dads house


----------



## nufc_jay

Love this thread.


----------



## Theron

Marcel Cerdan - Bert Gilroy


----------



## Theron

Liston vs Westphal


----------



## Theron

Razor think Ray Robinson 1940


----------



## DB Cooper

Lewis & Ali 1999.


----------



## Theron

Guess who


----------



## Theron

1977, Patterson getting a little verbal revenge on Ali, guess he thought Ali should train a bit more (Frazier must of loved it)


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

4 man tournament anyone


----------



## Theron

1937, Freddie Steele strong man stunt as part of his training program at Summit, N.J. before he fights Fred Apostoli


----------



## Theron

Don't worry, Frazier gave Ali a 10 second head start










Let the hunt begin


----------



## Theron

:bbb


----------



## Theron

Max Schmeling Mike Tyson before the start of Ray Leonard vs Roberto Duran 1989


----------



## Michael

Old boxing picture which I found on Twitter, which has been restored in colour. Looks brutal, anyone know the two fighters in the pic, I cant think of who they are?


----------



## Klompton

At first I thought it was Attell-Murphy but Murphy wore dark trunks in that fight. Cool pic.


----------



## Burt Brooks

Klompton said:


> At first I thought it was Attell-Murphy but Murphy wore dark trunks in that fight. Cool pic.


No, it wasn't Abe Attell / Tommy Murphy, a large picture which stood in the front window of Abe Attell's saloon/bar on Bwy...As a youngster I and my dad 
would see the picture of the two fighters smeared with blood. I think this photo pre-dated the Attell/Murphy fight...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Could it be Bat Nelson in the dark trunks? He tended to be in a lo of brutal bloodbaths and looks as typically still defiant as Bat? Cool pic tho hats off to SportofKings


----------



## Lester1583

Sportofkings said:


> I cant think of who they are?


Ray Campbell - Dick Hyland.


----------



## thistle1

Theron said:


> Marcel Cerdan - Bert Gilroy


Dead at the weight, the gaunt Gilroy - Ron Olver reported 33 years later "How he made the weight we shall never know!"


----------



## Klompton

Whatever, he weighed 173 pounds, his normal weight for this period, and outweighed Cerdan by 12 pounds. :rolleyes


----------



## Jdempsey85

Sportofkings said:


> Old boxing picture which I found on Twitter, which has been restored in colour. Looks brutal, anyone know the two fighters in the pic, I cant think of who they are?


Wow great pic.

Why dont they restore old fights to colour?The world war 2 footage they have restored in colour is amazing.


----------



## joe33

Fellas i found the names Ray Campbell vs Dick Hyland if any experts can confirm


----------



## Burt Brooks

joe33 said:


> Fellas i found the names Ray Campbell vs Dick Hyland if any experts can confirm


WOW Joe ! the shorter guy certainly looks like Fighting Dick Hyland who was a TOUGH lightweight of the beginning of the 1900s.
Hyland did fight a Ray Campbell in Canada on May,3, 1913. Campbell won a 15 round decision....Dick Hyland the shorter fighter was 5ft4"...


----------



## DB Cooper

Sportofkings said:


> Old boxing picture which I found on Twitter, which has been restored in colour. Looks brutal, anyone know the two fighters in the pic, I cant think of who they are?


How good is that? Brilliant!

Hopefully more of these old pictures will get the same treatment.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

joe33 said:


> Fellas i found the names Ray Campbell vs Dick Hyland if any experts can confirm


Think that is right - found the same here - plus there's a bit of a treasure trove of other photos on here aswell - have a look

http://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/boxing-match-between-roy-campbell-and-dick-hyland;rad


----------



## Theron

17 year old Pac


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## thistle1

the 3 Turpin brothers, Dick Turpin (left), sparring with younger brother Randolph (right), 3rd brother Jackie looking in.


----------



## Theron

Conn and Arguello


----------



## DB Cooper

Theron said:


> 17 year old Pac


Now that's a 6 pack.


----------



## Theron

The Spider said:


> Now that's a 6 pack.


Wish i had one like that at 17


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston, Vegas, near the end


----------



## Phantom

The Spider said:


> Johnny Famechon punches Fighting Harada out through the roprs.


Great picture Spider! I remember reading about that fight, and how well Fammo came back t redeem himself over the GREAT Fighting Harada.


----------



## Phantom

rockyssplitnose said:


> Liston, Vegas, near the end


Look at those long arms...Sonny was no joke.


----------



## thistle1

Bruce Woodcock v Gus Lesnevich


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Boxings Ultimate Fighter


----------



## Phantom

What a painful experience it must have been to have fought Greb.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bob Fitzsimmons trades with Bill Lang


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Frank Klaus Eddie McGoorty


----------



## Theron

Ketchel the day he arrived in New York


----------



## Theron

Jake Killrain 1932


----------



## Theron

Tommy Loughran and Primo Carnera


----------



## Theron

Ali on his knees after a stiff punch from his sparring partner Jimmy Ellis


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Frank Klaus - Carpentier à Dieppe


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Jack Dillon


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Paris 1910


----------



## Theron

Rosenbloom and Walker at Madison Square Garden on Nov.3, 1933


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Zale Abrams


----------



## Theron

Mickey Walker with comedian, Mack Sennett and Damon Runyon


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## thistle1

these 'old' Stills give you far more accuracy & appreciation that these 'Oldtime' fighters did and looked just the same as you and I, or ANY age or Era...

the early days of Boxing were more Crude in a Boxing Stylistic manner sure, but POOR Film Quality aside, these men were FIGHTERS, by the late 20s the Boxer/fighter was more refined and heading into better Eras and fighters, sure, absolutely. But make No mistake these boys could fight and these 'old' pictures capture the reality of their size, shape and toughness!


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Greb - Jackie Clark


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## turpinr

Phantom said:


> Look at those long arms...Sonny was no joke.


imagine trying to get past his jab ?? no thanks:hey


----------



## jorodz

jesus fuck that's solid muscle


----------



## Phantom

turpinr said:


> imagine trying to get past his jab ?? no thanks:hey


You got that right.


----------



## Phantom

Theron said:


> Ali on his knees after a stiff punch from his sparring partner Jimmy Ellis


Wow...Ellis's punch was no joke...the guy could hit.


----------



## Boogle McDougal

Phantom said:


> What a painful experience it must have been to have fought Greb.


You should check out the new book, red. It's great. It's almost comical to read what his opponents have to say about him after they've been beaten. It's always a combination of frustration, befuddlement, and disbelief that they could be so overwhelmed by this guy. These accounts are remarkably consistent. Greb had to have been a once in a lifetime talent.


----------



## Phantom

Boggle said:


> You should check out the new book, red. It's great. It's almost comical to read what his opponents have to say about him after they've been beaten. It's always a combination of frustration, befuddlement, and disbelief that they could be so overwhelmed by this guy. These accounts are remarkably consistent. Greb had to have been a once in a lifetime talent.


I'll do just that Boggle...I'll see if Books a Million has it....I just think PAIN when I think of Greb....and what he did to Tunney in their first fight...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kid Tunero - amongst other he beat not far off prime EZZARD CHARLES, prime Holman Williams, Ken Overlin, and Omelio Agramonte


----------



## Theron




----------



## MadcapMaxie

"...you'd be on the tour" :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Boggle said:


> You should check out the new book, red. It's great. It's almost comical to read what his opponents have to say about him after they've been beaten. It's always a combination of frustration, befuddlement, and disbelief that they could be so overwhelmed by this guy. These accounts are remarkably consistent. Greb had to have been a once in a lifetime talent.


What's the name of the book?


----------



## Boogle McDougal

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's the name of the book?


You serious? Sorry, I thought everyone in here knew about it. It's called Life Fast, Die Young: The Life And Times Of Harry Greb by Steve Compton. You can buy it directly from the author or from Amazon. 
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5244-Live-Fast-Die-Young-The-Life-and-Times-of-Harry-Greb


----------



## Lester1583

LaMotta on the Blilly Fox fight:


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Buster Tokyo 1990 Tyson off someplace


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali-Marciano fantasyland 1969


----------



## Arka

rockyssplitnose said:


>


Haven't seen too many colour images,with that sharpness, of Ali and Rocky together. Would really like to see footage,if it exists, of them in a unrehearsed sparring session..


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## heavy_hands

funny because marciano is a pork in these photos he is around 220 pounds and still he looked small next to ali, a prime 185 pounder rocky would lokk a midget next to muhammad... marciano would lose badly


----------



## rockyssplitnose

heavy_hands said:


> funny because marciano is a pork in these photos he is around 220 pounds and still he looked small next to ali, a prime 185 pounder rocky would lokk a midget next to muhammad... marciano would lose badly


He wasn't 220 for this - he was 200 - and also Ali had been out for 2 years plus and was way overweight for this one himself - I'm guessing Ali himself was probably 230? maybe 20lbs over what he was fighting at in his peak - anywhoo how do you figure he looks like a midget? His upper body looks physically no real amount smaller than Ali's?? You must be seeing things I ain't seeing??


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Foreman meets The Orchid Man


----------



## Theron

Baer and Dempsey


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Joe Frazierand Floyd Patterson both keep watchful eyes on Joe's nephew, Rodney Frazier,


----------



## Theron

Joe Frazier under observation since his fight with Muhammad Ali, eats lunch in his hospital room, 1971 while talking with Floyd Patterson


----------



## Theron

Patterson Quarry


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

1967, Before the storm


----------



## PivotPunch

heavy_hands said:


> funny because marciano is a pork in these photos he is around 220 pounds and still he looked small next to ali, a prime 185 pounder rocky would lokk a midget next to muhammad... marciano would lose badly


Ali was fat himself in the pic and it wouldn't have surprised me if Ali looked even bigger next to him. I would give Marciano a chance not a big chance he would most likely lose via decision but I think he could have given Ali a tough fight


----------



## tommygun711

PivotPunch said:


> Ali was fat himself in the pic and it wouldn't have surprised me if Ali looked even bigger next to him. I would give Marciano a chance not a big chance he would most likely lose via decision but I think he could have given Ali a tough fight


The thing is that Marciano could never cut the ring off like Frazier could, he didn't have as great as a left hook as Frazier did and he sure as hell didn't have Frazier's hand speed. Those are the main factors that troubled Ali in their 3 fights together.

I could see a performance similar to the first Chuvalo fight, the main difference separating Marciano & Chuvalo would be the strength of Chuvalo and Rocky's power.


----------



## heavy_hands

yes, and chuvalo was was built similar to rocky but he was naturally much bigger than marciano, he was 215-220 pounds of solid rock in shape without fat and ali could handle him physically


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

The Great Kiyoshi Tanabe:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

---


----------



## Flea Man

Awesome. I thought Tanabe won gold...obviously I was wrong.

Harada-lite. Showed that Masahiko would've slaughtered Accavallo IMO


----------



## Lester1583

1908:


----------



## Theron

delete


----------



## Theron

Marciano Walcott


----------



## Theron

Feels like he's comin at ya


----------



## Theron

Joe Louis vs Tony Musto


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theron said:


> Foreman meets The Orchid Man


Nice pick of George meeting Georges - here's The Gorgeous One again meeting the prettiest


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fred Fulton drops Gordon Coghill to the mat


----------



## Phantom

i really enjoy this thread...i dig scrolling down and seeing some true gem of a pic that I've never seen before...and it just happened with the Ali/Foreman Carpentier pics.:cheers


----------



## Theron

Rocky Graziano receives a welcome outside New York's Grand Central Terminal, July 18, 1947, on his return from Chicago where he won the middleweight championship bout against Tony Zale


----------



## Theron

Soose and Zale


----------



## Theron

Muhammad Ali starts serving a 10-day sentence on an old traffic charge. Ali said this would be good training if he has to serve his five-year term for draft dodging.


----------



## Theron

Dempsey eyes his target


----------



## Theron

Darcy and Willard


----------



## Theron

Jimmy McLarnin beats Pancho Villa


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

James J. Braddock, London Hilton Hotel 1969


----------



## Pedderrs

Ohba doing his thang.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

''It takes more than one man to beat me!''


----------



## Theron

Mike Tyson vs Larry Holmes - Atlantic City 1988 - Mike was warming up on the pads with Kevin Rooney. Kevin said that was good we'll head to the ring in 5 minutes. Mike liked to get the edge of the glove right up to the knuckles so the punch would land harder. Sometimes he would walk up to the wall and push the glove right up to the knuckles - sometime he would tap the wall with the glove. This night he tapped the wall - and BAM! His fist went through


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

The champs sleeping quarters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry Wills chats in break from training


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fight Phenom Sam Langford


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Stanley Ketchel tests his trainers makeshift body protector


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Old timers Corbett and Jeffries have a cigar moment (ps did they get Corbett's and Jeffries' heights incorrect - Corbett looks a good couple of inches taller than Jeff and Jeff to me looked shorter than Corbett in a picture I saw of them two as well?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey with Black Sox attorney Ray Cannon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry Wills flexes his muscles for the newspapers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A re-touched photo of Harry Greb versus Gene Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A series of 3 action shots from Harry Greb Vs Johnny Wilson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cuban sensation Kid Chocolate


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Joe Louis gets a rub down after drubbing down Primo Carnera


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnny Kilbane poses with (Gene Tunney)?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jess Willard demonstrates his prodigious wingspan


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The emerging Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And at the end with young kid Marciano


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis showing off his guns


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Weigh in for Joe Louis vs Eddie Simms


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jersey Joe likes the look of that!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Who ya got? Ali-Lewis for the all time heavyweight championship


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Weigh in for Joe Louis vs Eddie Simms


Jesus Simms got some long arms


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> A re-touched photo of Harry Greb versus Gene Tunney


These Greb pictures are awesome man


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Samart was a beast. Funnily enough that's one of the front runners for the cover of my book :good


----------



## Theron




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Pone Gingpet?


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Pone Gingpet?


Yup.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore trying to give Big George a boost in sparring in build up to Zaire


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And some 20 years later Archie still has George's back - kinda cool that - p!$$3$ me off that dudes have to go


----------



## Theron

The tiniest damn pic but still, The G-Man and the Body Snatcher


----------



## rockyssplitnose

SONNY LISTON vs MONKEE DAVY JONES!?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Long before David Haye ever punched the head off a cardboard cutout of Valuev - Clay was attacking cardboard pictures of Sonny Liston


----------



## rockyssplitnose

LISTON


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mean Machine Rocky Graziano


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And in more light heart moment in camp


----------



## Rise_Above

This thread is the greatest!


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Phantom

Theron said:


>


A great man, Floyd patterson..


----------



## Phantom

Theron said:


>


I like LL's style...:smile


----------



## Phantom

rockyssplitnose said:


> SONNY LISTON vs MONKEE DAVY JONES!?


That shot finally got Davy...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Cooper, and *that eye!*


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Remembering Joe - Old foes Walcott and Conn are flanked by Patterson, Spinks and Foreman at the awesome memorial for The Bomber


----------



## Theron

Charlie Chaplin, Jack Dempsey, Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Barbados Joe Walcott and Langford


----------



## Theron

Ketchel Papke 1908, Jeffries refereeing


----------



## Theron

Frank Klaus in the ring


----------



## Theron

Billy Papke with Max Schmelling


----------



## Theron

Zale vs Apostoli


----------



## Phantom

I love this thread...I say that alot I know, but....


----------



## Theron

Hostak - Zale


----------



## Theron

Al ''Hostile'' Hostak


----------



## Theron

Foreman rides through the streets of Tokyo before his title defense against Joe Roman


----------



## Theron

Archie lays down a rhythm while training with Sonny for his fight with Patterson


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Sucks to be that speedbag


----------



## Theron

1920s Cool :haggis


----------



## Theron

On the way up


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore showing Jimmy Ellis and Earnie Shavers what he'd do to the both of them


----------



## rockyssplitnose

70's boys reunion


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rip Tommy - here with fellow exciting bomber Shavers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry 'Kid' Matthews who came within one fight of a shot at Jersey joe Walcott's heavyweight title


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bert Lytell being Quizzed -- Dist. Atty. William McCauley (left) questions Bert Lytell, 23, of Fresno, Calif., concerning bout in which his opponent, Jackie Darthard, 19, of Kansas City, Mo., collapsed and was carried from ring. Darthard died after undergoing an operation for removal of a blood clot.


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Merry Christmas and a happy new year


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"Clay keeps holding his hand out there...like a wrestler...he just holds his hand out and taps away...3-4-5 times!"_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"Clay...with his left hand behind Liston's head now..."_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My favourite photo of Charles Liston


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston keeping things in the Louis tradition


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe shares a laugh with Rocco


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Now well into his 90's Max Schmeling in company with Germany based Klitschko brothers










And getting on for 70 years earlier prime Max appears in boxing movie facing his equally giant sized movie opponent 6'8" Jose Santa


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Brit it big boys down the years


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron

?


----------



## Phantom

Early 60's Japanese boxer/pop star i guess


----------



## Lester1583

Theron said:


> ?


Shozo Saijo


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Zale vs Conn 1942


----------



## Theron

Ali vs Folley


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Marciano - Charles 1954


----------



## Theron

First try at some editing and color restoration


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Phantom

I like the b/w better.


----------



## doug.ie

theron....superb job mate....really.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theron

Miske and Ketchel


----------



## Flea Man

@Theron lovely stuff!


----------



## Theron

Steele vs Apostoli


----------



## Theron

Tough customer Frank Klaus


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## doug.ie

giardello ?? ^^


----------



## Lester1583

doug.ie said:


> giardello ?? ^^


Yes.

The Spider Webb fight.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Jdempsey85

PRESS PHOTO BOXING RIOTS AT MADISON SQUARE GARDENS DICK TIGER v JOSE TORRES1967


----------



## Jdempsey85




----------



## Phantom

doug.ie said:


> giardello ?? ^^


My guy Joey could bleed like the best of them...


----------



## Phantom

Jdempsey85 said:


>


I saw both Tiger-torres bouts on free tv live...Tiger won both fights...


----------



## boranbkk

I've just found this thread....it's a thing of beauty. It really puts some personality into the names, classy photos. Thanks gents.


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> I've just found this thread....it's a thing of beauty. It really puts some personality into the names, classy photos. Thanks gents.


Literally one or two pages back there's an amazing picture of Pone Gingpet.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


What a fight that would've been prime for prime.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

:lol:


----------



## Lester1583

Lausse's left hook from hell instilled terror into the hearts of those who dared to step into the ring with him:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Lausse's left hook from hell instilled terror into the hearts of those who dared to step into the ring with him:


:lol:

The Keed wasn't scared :yep :deal


----------



## doug.ie

joe gans looks very white there

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


That's cool. Glad to see Lavigne get his props. Doesn't get enough for going to war with Barbados Joe.


----------



## doug.ie

and battling....skull 40% thicker than everage human they said and could withstand amazing amout of punishment.....that 40 round war with wolgast...wow.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> Literally one or two pages back there's an amazing picture of Pone Gingpet.


Saw it & the classic Samart vs Nampon II "Tatmala" aftermath pic. Pone looks very debonaire in that snap.....


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Saw it & the classic Samart vs Nampon II "Tatmala" aftermath pic. Pone looks very debonaire in that snap.....


Elaborate on that fight please...I have to plead ignorance on 'tatmala' as well.

Saw your post about DVDs. I'm still reeling to be honest. Just let me know and start cataloguing the Saensak stuff spon as please!!!! NEED to know what's in there, MT or sakon :good

No Venis Bus Station then :-(

Seriously though.....just sounds incredible. Your channel is gonna be the greatest ever (as if it wasn't already)


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> Elaborate on that fight please...I have to plead ignorance on 'tatmala' as well.
> 
> Saw your post about DVDs. I'm still reeling to be honest. Just let me know and start cataloguing the Saensak stuff spon as please!!!! NEED to know what's in there, MT or sakon :good
> 
> No Venis Bus Station then :-(
> 
> Seriously though.....just sounds incredible. Your channel is gonna be the greatest ever (as if it wasn't already)


A few pages before the Pone image is the famous image of Samart with his arm around fellow ATG Nampon after their 2nd bout (fought 3 epics). Nampon's face is streaming blood, it came form a "Tatmala" in the last round. Tatmala translates as placing the Mala flower behind your ear. It's what the Thai's call a quick upward elbow in very close range. Comes out of nowhere between the guard. Imagine putting a flower behind your ear, well that's pretty much the action a tiny range of motion keeping your elbow close hence the name.

Fingers crossed some Venice will turn up, remember I've only skimmed and there's loads more to come...there must be some. I've taken some of the Sot & Muengchai fights to watch whilst I'm in Burma....


----------



## Theron

What happens when you bet against Freddie Steele


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> A few pages before the Pone image is the famous image of Samart with his arm around fellow ATG Nampon after their 2nd bout (fought 3 epics). Nampon's face is streaming blood, it came form a "Tatmala" in the last round. Tatmala translates as placing the Mala flower behind your ear. It's what the Thai's call a quick upward elbow in very close range. Comes out of nowhere between the guard. Imagine putting a flower behind your ear, well that's pretty much the action a tiny range of motion keeping your elbow close hence the name.
> 
> Fingers crossed some Venice will turn up, remember I've only skimmed and there's loads more to come...there must be some. I've taken some of the Sot & Muengchai fights to watch whilst I'm in Burma....


I know the elbow you're talking about (seems very alien when trying it as a novice if I remember correctly, very hard to get any 'spike' into it all without much practice) 
I knew the image but not the circumstances.

My favourite fighter ever and still so much to learn about him....


----------



## Theron

A young Freddie Steele


----------



## Theron

Hostak a month before beating Steele


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## boranbkk

Lester1583 said:


>


That's a great photo....


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> That's a great photo....


That's Gypsy Joe Harris. Welterweight contender known for being a clown/spoiler. One eye. Beat Curtis Cokes and fought Emile Griffith.

Great era for welters.


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> That's Gypsy Joe Harris. Welterweight contender known for being a clown/spoiler. One eye. Beat Curtis Cokes and fought Emile Griffith.
> 
> Great era for welters.


Thanks Flea. Tell me the eye was post his fighting days.....but then again in that era who knows!


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Thanks Flea. Tell me the eye was post his fighting days.....but then again in that era who knows!


Nah, fought with it for a bit I think!


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> Nah, fought with it for a bit I think!


Why aren't "eye" surprised...


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Why aren't "eye" surprised...


 Tut, tut.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Phantom

Flea Man said:


> That's Gypsy Joe Harris. Welterweight contender known for being a clown/spoiler. One eye. Beat Curtis Cokes and fought Emile Griffith.
> 
> Great era for welters.


Lost to Grifith...his only career loss....lost to the ol' mechanic.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Dillon


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Not my edits just added color


----------



## Theron




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Love the Greb & Hagler pics @Theron


----------



## doug.ie

@Theron.....i cheekily stole a couple of them for the fatasy boxing pics thread...hope you ok with that.

i'd love to see some more harry grebs colourized...like this say...be good in colour and larger...


----------



## Theron

doug.ie said:


> @Theron.....i cheekily stole a couple of them for the fatasy boxing pics thread...hope you ok with that.
> 
> i'd love to see some more harry grebs colourized...like this say...be good in colour and larger...


I couldn't really do anything with the size it was pretty pixelated so making it bigger woulda decreased the quality more










Also tried making some fantasy boxing pics this morning of Hagler vs Greb and Robinson


----------



## doug.ie

post them in fantasy pics thread too......they are fantastic mate....very good.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?232-fantasy-boxing-pics

how long did that one i posted of greb take you ?


----------



## Theron

doug.ie said:


> post them in fantasy pics thread too......they are fantastic mate....very good.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?232-fantasy-boxing-pics
> 
> how long did that one i posted of greb take you ?


Um probably 30 mins or so


----------



## doug.ie

thanks fella. truly wonderful work.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theron

The durable dane Battling Nelson


----------



## Theron




----------



## doug.ie

jesus....they are brilliant.....stick them in fantasy pics thread too fella....truly superb.

anyway....a video.... @1.15....a knockout !!...


----------



## Phantom

doug.ie said:


> jesus....they are brilliant.....stick them in fantasy pics thread too fella....truly superb.
> 
> anyway....a video.... @1.15....a knockout !!...


Yeah, Fullmer "couldn't punch", lol,...what a bull.


----------



## Lester1583

A very young Kostya Tszyu:


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Lester1583 said:


>


Man Tiger was such a fucking tank. Dude looks like he was carved from granite. Also great work @Theron


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Vic said:


> Jofre with Pelé.


Maradona vs Laciar:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> Maradona vs Laciar:


Lol, that´s cool.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Lionel Rose and some guy:


----------



## Lester1583

Manga Harada:


----------



## Bill Jincock

Lester1583 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Theron

Carpentier Levinsky ]








& Sparring partner


----------



## Theron

Jeannette vs Carpentier


----------



## Theron

Carpentier vs Sullivan










Carpentier vs Bombardier


----------



## Theron

Carpentier rock climbing no harness


----------



## Theron

Billy Papke vs Frank Klaus


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Ali - Liston 1


----------



## Theron

Ali Patterson 1965


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey Willard barbarism


----------



## rockyssplitnose

PRE-WILLARD MANASSA MAULER??


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> PRE-WILLARD MANASSA MAULER??


That was the training for Willard, very nice pics btw


----------



## Theron

Some edits of Jack Dillon vs Frank Klaus

Very happy to have found some Dillon Pics


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Johnson - Flynn receive instructions


----------



## Theron




----------



## Rise_Above

Theron, your edits are awesome. Would you be able to do a Les Darcy one?


----------



## Theron

Rise_Above said:


> Theron, your edits are awesome. Would you be able to do a Les Darcy one?


----------



## Theron




----------



## Rise_Above

Awesome! Thanks mate.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron

Semi done, Dont think im gonna finish these ones off


----------



## boranbkk

Chartchai Chionoi vs Walter McGowan II. (WBC Flyweight Strap)

19th September 1967 Wembley, London, United Kingdom.



> "Chartchai Chionoi of Thailand retained his world flyweight title Tuesday night when his fight with Scotland's Walter McGowan was stopped in the 7th round because of a fearsome cut above the Scot's left eye. Referee Ike Powell of Wales stopped the 15 rounder at 1:12 of the 7th as blood pumped from McGowan's face. The injury was sustained in the 5th when the Thai scrapper connected with an overhand right. The Scot, realizing that he had to win by KO, threw everything into a furious charge in the 5th and 6th rounds. McGowan came out for the 7th, still looking for the KO, but the first punch he received on the injury produced another flow of blood and Powell stepped between the two fighters. Chionoi was made to miss badly but he was dangerous at close quarters and also tough. McGowan appeared to be cruising home until he decided to mix it and that was his downfall." -United Press International
> 
> Unofficial UPI scorecard (through 6 completed rounds) - 4-1-1 McGowan
> 
> Purses: Chionoi - $44,800.00, McGowan - $16,800.00


----------



## boranbkk

Thanomchit Sukhothai on the cover of "Boxing" magazine, early to mid 1970s.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## boranbkk

Saknoi Sor. Kosum on the cover of "Boxing" Magazine in 1966. Gotta admit I know nothing about him other than what can be found on boxrec. @Flea Man?

Seems he failed at top level, lost to Chartchai & Berklerk. The Thais must have fancied him as he features heavily in boxing mags of 66-68, but that could just be because he was a top MT fighter previously. I'd love to find out his MT name if anyone's knows anything about him.....


----------



## Flea Man

Amazing stuff @boranbkk


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> Amazing stuff @boranbkk


Have u come across Saknoi before Flea?


----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Have u come across Saknoi before Flea?


Only on the records of higher rated opponents.....seems he is yet ANOTHER person of interest in what was an incredible time for Thai midgets!


----------



## Rise_Above

Im working on a bio of Australian welterweight great Jack Carroll. Heres two pics of him, the first is him and Jack Portney, who fought Carroll twice, losing the first and the second being a draw. Portney also fought greats such as Cocoa Kid, Holman Williams and Benny Bass. Portney, years later, according to Carroll's daughter came back to Australia and became great friends with him and their families corresponded for many years before they passed.

The second is a pic of Carroll and Bep Van Klaveren, who when they fought was ranked third in the world to Barney Ross in the welterweight division. Van Klaveren fought greats such as Ceferino Garcia, Young Corbett III and Billy Petrolle before losing badly to Carroll twice which resulted in many failed attempts by Carroll's promoter at getting Barney Ross out to Australia to put his title on the line against Carroll. Nat Fleischer was of the opinion that Carroll would have won had the fight occurred.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


What a beast!!!!


----------



## Flea Man

Rise_Above said:


> Im working on a bio of Australian welterweight great Jack Carroll. Heres two pics of him, the first is him and Jack Portney, who fought Carroll twice, losing the first and the second being a draw. Portney also fought greats such as Cocoa Kid, Holman Williams and Benny Bass. Portney, years later, according to Carroll's daughter came back to Australia and became great friends with him and their families corresponded for many years before they passed.
> 
> The second is a pic of Carroll and Bep Van Klaveren, who when they fought was ranked third in the world to Barney Ross in the welterweight division. Van Klaveren fought greats such as Ceferino Garcia, Young Corbett III and Billy Petrolle before losing badly to Carroll twice which resulted in many failed attempts by Carroll's promoter at getting Barney Ross out to Australia to put his title on the line against Carroll. Nat Fleischer was of the opinion that Carroll would have won had the fight occurred.


Keep us up to date with it! Use as many primary sources as possible! Sounds a terrific project mate.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## boranbkk

Great Kaokor pics Lester. Is that his wife? Don't know too much about him outside the ring. U never hear anything about him unlike his brother.


----------



## boranbkk

Another Saknoi Sor. Kosum cover from 67. Looks likes big things were expected of him. On the 66 cover in bottom right corner the writing says " Saknoi Sor. Kosum; the 2nd world champion!"

Well that edition is from June 66, 6 months before Chartchai actually became the 2nd Thai world champ after Pone. Looks like the Thai establishment bet on the wrong horse.

It's weird he builds up a bunch if good fights over a three year period and then just disappears in 68? Boxrec have nothing after 68, but the Rocky Marciano story below shows he was fighting in 69. Maybe an interesting story there, another to check out for your book Flea if u didn't have enough pint sized warriors to research already.

Another interesting bit of trivia elated to Saknoi:

In 1969, Rocky Marciano attended Rajadamnern as a guest referee for the International Boxing title match between Raksak Wayupuk and Saknoi Sor Kosum. Since then the tradition is kept that the last fight of the night is always an International level fight.


----------



## Lester1583

boranbkk said:


> Is that his wife?


Don't know.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

USA amateur team in USSR - 1974:









Pryor and Leonard meet soviet media:









Thomas Hearns - 1977:


----------



## boranbkk

Khoasai, Kongtoranee, Samart & crew.


----------



## Lester1583

Dempsey:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Another Saknoi Sor. Kosum cover from 67. Looks likes big things were expected of him. On the 66 cover in bottom right corner the writing says " Saknoi Sor. Kosum; the 2nd world champion!"
> 
> Well that edition is from June 66, 6 months before Chartchai actually became the 2nd Thai world champ after Pone. Looks like the Thai establishment bet on the wrong horse.
> 
> It's weird he builds up a bunch if good fights over a three year period and then just disappears in 68? Boxrec have nothing after 68, but the Rocky Marciano story below shows he was fighting in 69. Maybe an interesting story there, another to check out for your book Flea if u didn't have enough pint sized warriors to research already.
> 
> Another interesting bit of trivia elated to Saknoi:
> 
> In 1969, Rocky Marciano attended Rajadamnern as a guest referee for the International Boxing title match between Raksak Wayupuk and Saknoi Sor Kosum. Since then the tradition is kept that the last fight of the night is always an International level fight.


This is fucking amazing stuff.

Indeed....much more to research than even I imagined in my best/worst dreams haha!

Amazing stuff from you Boran. Love you man.


----------



## Rise_Above

Flea Man said:


> Keep us up to date with it! Use as many primary sources as possible! Sounds a terrific project mate.


I feel as though every spare moment these days is spent reading newspaper articles! Cant say its a bad thing but certainly time consuming. Im definitely at the point where I feel as though I know more than just about anybody on planet about his boxing career haha. I even told his 80 year old daughter a bunch of stuff she was unaware of!


----------



## Flea Man

Rise_Above said:


> I feel as though every spare moment these days is spent reading newspaper articles! Cant say its a bad thing but certainly time consuming. Im definitely at the point where I feel as though I know more than just about anybody on planet about his boxing career haha. I even told his 80 year old daughter a bunch of stuff she was unaware of!


F'n right! Then you are the man to execute this project perfectly. Will deffo be buying a copy when it's done.


----------



## Rise_Above

Flea Man said:


> F'n right! Then you are the man to execute this project perfectly. Will deffo be buying a copy when it's done.


Thanks mate. I'm nowhere near done and it will take me a while and whilst theres no guarantee it will even get published its definitely become a labour of love! Im sure you know yourself the kick you get from putting all that research together.


----------



## boranbkk

Lester1583 said:


>


Love these. Enrie's hammer is quality. Is Rocky's stuff booze or cologne?


----------



## Lester1583

boranbkk said:


> Is Rocky's stuff booze or cologne?


Whisky


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


That is terrible!


----------



## boranbkk

That is bloody awful.


----------



## Phantom

boranbkk said:


> Love these. Enrie's hammer is quality. Is Rocky's stuff booze or cologne?


That bust doesn't even look like Marciano,...hell, it looks like my Jewish cardiologist, really.


----------



## lupa

Lester1583 said:


>


not bad jus sayin


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

lupa said:


> not bad jus sayin


It's dreadful


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

The smoothest of them all:


----------



## Klompton

Rise_Above said:


> Im working on a bio of Australian welterweight great Jack Carroll. Heres two pics of him, the first is him and Jack Portney, who fought Carroll twice, losing the first and the second being a draw. Portney also fought greats such as Cocoa Kid, Holman Williams and Benny Bass. Portney, years later, according to Carroll's daughter came back to Australia and became great friends with him and their families corresponded for many years before they passed.
> 
> The second is a pic of Carroll and Bep Van Klaveren, who when they fought was ranked third in the world to Barney Ross in the welterweight division. Van Klaveren fought greats such as Ceferino Garcia, Young Corbett III and Billy Petrolle before losing badly to Carroll twice which resulted in many failed attempts by Carroll's promoter at getting Barney Ross out to Australia to put his title on the line against Carroll. Nat Fleischer was of the opinion that Carroll would have won had the fight occurred.


Cool pics, I have several films of Jack Carroll.


----------



## Rise_Above

Klompton said:


> Cool pics, I have several films of Jack Carroll.


What fights?


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Shit hot!


----------



## Klompton

Rise_Above said:


> What fights?


Jannazo
Leto
Ramey
for sure.

Seems like I have several more but they arent showing up on my list. May not have catalogued them because I thought I also had at least one Klavern fight and maybe Wilson, Jones, and Portney. I'll have a look and let you know.


----------



## Rise_Above

Klompton said:


> Jannazo
> Leto
> Ramey
> for sure.
> 
> Seems like I have several more but they arent showing up on my list. May not have catalogued them because I thought I also had at least one Klavern fight and maybe Wilson, Jones, and Portney. I'll have a look and let you know.


Would you be willing to sell me copies? Are they full fights?


----------



## kf3

Lester1583 said:


>


that's awesome, i just watched a man eat a cactus and this made me laugh more


----------



## doug.ie

Lester1583 said:


>


I tried so hard to track down a copy of that poster and couldnt....my favourite boxing film that


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

@Bill Jincock

@Flea Man


----------



## Klompton

Rise_Above said:


> Would you be willing to sell me copies? Are they full fights?


PM me your address and I'll send you a DVD of what I have. I dont think any are complete. If youre lucky I have one complete fight of his but I dont think so. I believe they all came from the old movietone newsreels so they are short clips.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> @Bill Jincock
> 
> @Flea Man


That is class. I did not think that fight was close at all.


----------



## Lester1583

Williams - Montgomery rivalry:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Gunner

Lester1583 said:


>


That's gold.


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


>


Never before have I seen Monzon and Duran pictured together.


----------



## johnmaff36

Phantom said:


> Never before have I seen Monzon and Duran pictured together.


----------



## Theron

Lester1583 said:


>


Monzon looks 6 foot or over there not 5'11


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore squares off with the first man to ever hold his light heavyweight title, Jack Root (referee'd by his next opponent Tony Anthony


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie has his weight checked by big Cuban Niño Valdes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky & Ahab colour cover boys


----------



## Jdempsey85

This fella is in the old ring mags i have from 74 what a character


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Nice work.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

El Gato knocks down Cervantes:









El Bombardero de Chincha knocks down Bob Foster:


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> El Gato knocks down Cervantes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Bombardero de Chincha knocks down Bob Foster:


Being an avid 60's/70's classic fanatic, it pains me to say that I'm unaware of both of these fights...could you elaborate on them please?


----------



## Lester1583

Phantom said:


> Being an avid 60's/70's classic fanatic, it pains me to say that I'm unaware of both of these fights...could you elaborate on them please?


Here's what El Gato himself had to say about the fight with Cervantes:



> RG: The fight with Cervantes was called quickly. The previous fight on the card must have ended early because I was told to get the gloves on and get out to the ring. And I hadn't even warmed up yet. I paid the price for being cold in the first round when he caught me with a straight jab that put me down. But then he thumbed me, and believe me, that warmed me up because I didn't like that at all. In the second round I caught him solid and I didn't think he was going to get up. His feet were up in the air by the time he landed. But he got up, stayed away, and stopped me on a cut in the 8th round. I was mad over that. I asked him for a rematch but he wanted nothing to do with it. If you ever run into him, you ask him who hit him the hardest in his career. He'll tell you.


Gonzalez was winning the fight on the scorecards at the time of stoppage, by the way.

As far as I know Mina beat Foster fair and square (although Foster claimed he was robbed) which is not that hard to believe - Mina was vastly more experienced than a green Foster and he was an excellent light heavyweight - versatile, good punch, good jab, could fight on the inside.

Really one of those underrated, forgotten fighters who deserve more attention.

He was supposed to face the master-technician H.Johnson for a title but had to retire due to eye problems.

Mina-Henry Hank is on youtube - it's worth a look.


----------



## Phantom

Thanks for the info Lester.....I'll check out Mina-Hank.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Wow. That card fell to shit. The bottom three fights would've been essential, career-affirming bouts.


----------



## GlazedDazedQuarry

Hi 

I watched today Mercer vs Mike Dixon. Jeeezzz that Dixon was one tough Hombre!!!


----------



## Jdempsey85

After watching the dallas buyers club (great film) i didn't realise how fearful people were of AIDS back in the 80s, after the outbreak people didnt know too much about the disease they thought simple human contact could lead to spreading the disease!

Seen this pic a few times but i get it now. Roberto Duran embracing his rival de jesus who has HIV.Powerful picture.Duran feared nothing


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## MadcapMaxie

A young Marciano (Top right) during his baseball days. Boxing wasn't even in his mind then.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Is that Zamora top right?


----------



## Theron

Jack Dempsey vs Gene Tunney 2, Soldier Field, 1927, crowd gathers


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Is that Zamora top right?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> No, I don't think so.


I'm trying to place him. He looks really familiar.

Of course if that's a teenage Legra in the middle (is it?) it ain't him but kid on the right looks really familiar and I can't figure out who he is/looks like.


----------



## Flea Man

Actually I think he looks like Sergio Martinez :lol: atsch


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Of course if that's a teenage Legra in the middle (is it?)


Yup, that's Legra.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Olsen vs Robby


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Patterson Ingo II


----------



## Theron

Robinson Turpin rematch


----------



## Theron

Tommy ''Hurricane'' Jackson vs Jimmy Slade


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Theron said:


>


Damn never seen this one before :cheers

Cream's arms look jacked!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston-Clay (I'm guessing maybe round 5)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

THE GREATEST


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cass The Flash


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Boy Who Would Be King


----------



## rockyssplitnose

"Clay swings with his left
Clay swings with his right!?
Look at young Cassius carry the fight!?"


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bomber versus Big Abe


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sailor Tom Sharkey and The Manassa Mauler


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Stan Ketchel tries to place some shots kindly


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Armstrong


----------



## Theron

Cerdan Training






































































Cerdan vs Holman Williams

















Getting ready for the championship


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron

Miske


----------



## Theron

Greb










USS Oregon


----------



## Theron

Greb vs Walker










Fitz


----------



## Theron

Cerdan Lamotta










Marciano


----------



## Theron

Duran Moore


----------



## Klompton

Theron said:


> Miske


This is Gus Christie, not Billy Miske. Its been misidentified since the 1910s but thats Christie.


----------



## Theron

Klompton said:


> This is Gus Christie, not Billy Miske. Its been misidentified since the 1910s but thats Christie.


Ah, thankyou, I was so confused as to why he looked so different.

Fucking loving the Greb book btw just got it a few days ago and it's great.


----------



## Theron

Conn training for Louis










Conn clan hearing Billy got knocked out


----------



## Theron




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


So sad.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

@Flea Man

Guess who?










I'll give you a hint:


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> @Flea Man
> 
> Guess who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint:


Nuttin showing?????

edit: had a look bt I don't know, Smooth operator though.....Saijo (nah)


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> edit: had a look bt I don't know, Smooth operator though.....Saijo (nah)


Yup, that's him and the man who was completely shot:twisted when Marcel barely beat him.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Yup, that's him and the man who was completely shot:twisted when Marcel barely beat him.


He wasn't completely shot! Would love to find out more about that though


----------



## Klompton

Theron said:


> Ah, thankyou, I was so confused as to why he looked so different.
> 
> Fucking loving the Greb book btw just got it a few days ago and it's great.


Glad you are enjoying it. Love the colored photos.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

@Flea Man

@LittleRed


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## LittleRed

Gaspar Ortega is everthing thats right with the universe.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Left to right Charlie Mitchell, Bob Fitzsimmons, Jem Mace, Joe Jeanette and Willie Lewis


----------



## Theron

Galentos legs were fukn trunks



















Young Baer


----------



## Theron

Robby Basilio


----------



## Theron

Ali - Shavers draw crowd at Rockefeller for their upcoming bout on NBC


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Wish this fight had've taken place


----------



## Lester1583

:scaredas:










@Flea Man


----------



## Lester1583

@Flea Man

@Bill Jincock


----------



## Bill Jincock

Shibata at 2.

old joe must have been on the Sake at the time.:lol:

Interesting list though.


----------



## Theron

Ali Terell


----------



## Theron

Frazier training for Chuvalo


----------



## Theron

Ali Rome olympic team


----------



## Theron

Graziano and Lamotta family hang out


----------



## Theron

Lamotta Satterfield


----------



## Theron

Liston Machen RD 2


----------



## Theron

Louis, Braddock, Canzoneri, Loughran


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Benny Leonard at Schmellings training camp, 1930


----------



## Theron




----------



## Flea Man

Bill Jincock said:


> Shibata at 2.
> 
> old joe must have been on the Sake at the time.:lol:
> 
> Interesting list though.


He can't be far off. Beat Saldivar and two time 130lb titlist.

Gushiken too high.

Ebihara way too low. I'd have him at #2


----------



## Bill Jincock

He's lower half of the top ten for me.

Doesn't belong in the top 5 imo.Some fine tools, but too inconsistent from round to round and obliterated by nearly every big puncher he fought.

Saldivar hit the wall against him imo.He showed little in that fight of the greatness he had previously, a very tepid, physically worn down looking performance from him.Funny that for his fight with jofre he was actually by far the more declined of the two.


----------



## Bill Jincock

Gushiken is interesting because he probably fought the worst overall competition of any of the Japanese fighters in contention for a top ten place(though Wajima and Shirai are similar there) and might well have have ben up to some shady stuff(or his team were anyway), but he did imo have more ability than fighters like Saijo,Kobayashi, Shibata, wajima, Shirai, Murata and whoever else is usually fighting it out for a place from 5 down.

Harada, Ebihara, Ohba and Watanabe are the top four for me.


----------



## Theron

McLarnin


----------



## Lester1583

Bill Jincock said:


> but he did imo have more ability than fighters like Saijo,Kobayashi, Shibata, wajima, Shirai, Murata and whoever else is usually fighting it out for a place from 5 down.


I'm not sure Yoko ever looked better than Murata who beat ibutt) Pintor and Chandler in those two fights, to be honest.

Just a very short prime.


----------



## Flea Man

Bill Jincock said:


> Gushiken is interesting because he probably fought the worst overall competition of any of the Japanese fighters in contention for a top ten place(though Wajima and Shirai are similar there) and might well have have ben up to some shady stuff(or his team were anyway), but he did imo have more ability than fighters like Saijo,Kobayashi, Shibata, wajima, Shirai, Murata and whoever else is usually fighting it out for a place from 5 down.
> 
> Harada, Ebihara, Ohba and Watanabe are the top four for me.


That's a fair top 4. I'd habe Shibata at 5.

Yeah, Saldivar was past his best but it's still a very good victory. IMO


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

@Phantom


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> @Phantom


Ahhh Lester1583...yer great.that's all:cheers...just wish I knew how to speak Spanish!!


----------



## Phantom

Has to be Galindez as the bottom left caricature...


----------



## Phantom

To speak Spanish and to get my hands on some issues of "El Grafico"...


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


>


:lol:I love 50's advertising...yeah, I'm sure that was Robby's favorite brand!!


----------



## Theron




----------



## TSOL

Theron said:


>


Wow :lol:

if i met Ali i'd probably react the same way


----------



## Lester1583

The second greatest lightweight of all time:


----------



## Theron

Young Duran


----------



## Theron

Ali Terell









Ali in Cairo


----------



## Theron

Dempsey Tunney 2


----------



## Theron

Frazier May 10 1973


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Johnson Willard


----------



## Theron

Finally finished


----------



## Theron

McLarnin vs Spec Ramies


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Early teens journeyman, 6'5" One time "white hope" Fred McKay and brother


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another awesome shot of the vast crowd for Dempsey-Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey Carpentier crowd - 1st million dollar gate










And the UFO like image of the arena viewed from above










Even the round by round from New York City drew massive attendances!?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Even in retirement Jack Dempsey was still the biggest box office attraction ever

Even for an exhibition in 1932 against King Levinsky Jack Dempsey created a new record for the biggest indoor crowd: 23,322


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Is this Dempsey in one of the 4 round exhibitions with Willie Meehan? I know one of them was for Navy Relief Funds and looks like there's a bunch of Navy boys ringside?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

rockyssplitnose said:


> Dempsey Carpentier crowd - 1st million dollar gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the UFO like image of the arena viewed from above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the round by round from New York City drew massive attendances!?


These are some of the coolest pics I've ever seen.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston-Clay I


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Eddie Machen has Liston looking a little flummoxed


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston looking like a depressed brick wall


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Frank and Jumbo Cummings


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sonny new camp


----------



## Phantom

rockyssplitnose said:


> Eddie Machen has Liston looking a little flummoxed


Machen is a favorite of mine...I admire the shit out his performance vs Liston..he displayed balls and a chin...and I think he would have ...certainly he could have...taken the pre-exile Ali to the 15 round limit...losing the decision, but he had more imagination, balls and chin than his contemporary Zora Folley for sure.


----------



## Duo

rockyssplitnose said:


> Big Frank and Jumbo Cummings


Jumbo built his body up with weights in jail. It was not purely a genetic gift. No, he did not out muscle Frazier in their draw or physically manhandle Joe. Foreman was an absolute freak in terms of physical strength. Cummings would have stopped Bruno in that opening round had he stunned Frank earlier, and in fact, maybe Bruno would not have beaten the count if that was a knockdown punch. Floyd never came remotely close to doing anything like that to an arthritic Smoke pushing 38, coming out of five and a half years retirement, and nudging 230 pounds.

Frazier-Cummings may have been dismal when measured against Joe's prime, but as a self-contained event, it was a much better heavyweight scrap than Snipes-Cummings had been, and the print media was unduly harsh about it. Going in, most assumed Jumbo would physically manhandle him as Foreman did, maul him into retreat and easy defeat. That Frazier was even in the kind of shape he was to go through ten rounds like that with the degree of arthritis he had is insane.

Cummings is now locked up for life under the "three strikes" law in Illinois, after a murder conviction originally sent him to jail, kidnapping and armed robbery later ending his boxing career, then felony theft to put him behind bars for keeps. At least he didn't try biting Frazier like he did Snipes.


----------



## thehook13

this one will be classic down the line, just getting in quick


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey-Willard Toledo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another shot from Toledo


----------



## Theron

Curry and Honeyghan 12 years after their fight


----------



## Theron

Johnson vs Willard


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Patterson Johansson 2


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Johnson meets John L


----------



## Theron

Robinson down against Lamotta in their first fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Wally has Louis a bit disorganised


----------



## hazza

gotta give thumbs up to this thread. it puts old school boxing in much better perspective than the films, due to the fact that film was of poor quality back then

i'd love to see a fight like louis schmeling or clay-liston in full def hd. imagine that!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tony Galento going after Maxie Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Baer hand print - upscale it to approx 12 inches and you've have an idea of the size of his mitts!??


----------



## Theron




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


>


Masahiko had very small hands.


----------



## Jdempsey85

Juan Roldan


----------



## Theron

Ali Liston 1


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Thought i'd try colorizing these


----------



## Theron

big version


----------



## doug.ie

100 pages.....not bad that


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ingemar Johansson victorious


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Brits


----------



## Theron

Steele in The story of GI Joe


----------



## Theron

Still no expression


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Not sure if I got the color of the tattoo right?

Read it was based on which side of the ship they served on, but not sure for Sharkey


----------



## Theron

Ali in Chicago, 1966


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

John L


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie tags the chin of 6'5" Canadian James J Parker


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Hearns 77'


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Would a butterfly be able to beat 4 beetles in a fight?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Just chillin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Classic stuff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chappie vs Chappie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe years later in his final fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis meets Al Ettore at the weigh in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Robby & Jake


----------



## doug.ie

rockyssplitnose said:


> Just chillin


christ rocky...thats great fella...really is....i've seen a lot of photos of louis...but not that one


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A great puncher and a great chin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore battles Niño Valdes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson gives Abe Simon some pointers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

...and Joe Louis pointing Abe through the ropes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

This is for the benefit of Heavy_Hands who thinks Archie Moore was obviously much smaller than Tyson hehehe


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Different view of the famous picture


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Ali vs Patterson


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## thistle1

*Boxing At The Albert Hall London 1944, Bert Gilroy Beats Pat O'Connor*


----------



## Theron




----------



## Phantom

This is the best ongoing thread in CHB history.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Deniro and Lamotta watch a boxing match during 4 Months off from shooting Raging Bull


----------



## Theron

Patterson Johannsson 3










Hearns Hagler


----------



## Theron

Lewis and Holyfield before their 1st fight










Frazier and Mathis


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Greb Walker signing


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Empire Champ Bruce Woodcock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Beau Jack and Bob Montgomery go to war


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gene Fulmer gunning for Robby


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ken Norton shredded


----------



## Burt Brooks

Rocky,


rockyssplitnose said:


> Beau Jack and Bob Montgomery go to war


Rocky great picture of these two warriors. They fought 3 times at MSG, 
and I saw 2 0f their wars. One I saw was for American war bonds.my dad and I purchased.What a trio of great lightweights were
Beau Jack, Ike Williams, and the bobcat Bob Montgomery....Along with Sammy[the clutch] Angott, that was a golden age of 
lightweights, yessir ! Keep em a'comin...


----------



## doug.ie

willie pep and chalky wright in colour...wow!!...great job theron...again!!


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Lester1583

Benny Lynch - aged...32 :stonk










Credit goes to doug.ie.

@LittleRed
@Bill Jincock
@Flea Man


----------



## LittleRed

I very rarely say this but... Holy shit.


----------



## doug.ie

a wonderful piece of work from theron here...done by request...

http://www.facebook.com/classicboxi...41829.435965623215123/447321122079573/?type=1










btw theron...love that freddie steele one fella.


----------



## doug.ie

Lester1583 said:


> Benny Lynch - aged...32 :stonk
> 
> Credit goes to doug.ie.
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Bill Jincock
> @Flea Man


crazy isn't it ?


----------



## Lester1583

doug.ie said:


> crazy isn't it ?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Michael

Lester1583 said:


> Benny Lynch - aged...32 :stonk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit goes to doug.ie.
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Bill Jincock
> @Flea Man


That's pretty much the normal rate of aging for any average Scotsman.


----------



## thistle1

I've seen that picture before and something tells me it's someone else. I seem to remember a picture of Lynch with an older man next to him, trainer, cornerman who knows, but I just don't think that's Lynch!


----------



## thistle1

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photos/B...ephane-Olek-For-The-European-Heavyweight.html

Bruce Woodcock Fights Stephane Olek For The European Heavyweight Title At Belle Vue In Manchester. Boxing Professional Fights

can't copy the image IF someone else can.



Baksi v Woodcock


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> Benny Lynch - aged...32 :stonk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit goes to doug.ie.
> 
> @LittleRed
> @Bill Jincock
> @Flea Man


Alcohol

not even once


----------



## Foreman Hook

dyna said:


> Alcohol
> 
> not even once


:lol: Was he drinking 2 bottles of Scotch a day or something?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Rock vs The Wild Bull Of The Pampas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Rape Of Shelby


----------



## Theron

Shit, Firpo looks huge


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theron said:


> Shit, Firpo looks huge


 Firpo was a beast - look at the size of the guy here - the man was a unit - apparently he could _EAT_ insane amounts aswell?! The pressmen couldn't believe how much he could put away apparently


----------



## Theron

I thought he'd look big standing near a guy like Rocky, but shit his hands are almost the size of his head


----------



## fnd

*If the Right one don't get ya the Left one will

*
















*Four decades of hammer time*


----------



## rockyssplitnose

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theron said:


> I thought he'd look big standing near a guy like Rocky, but shit his hands are almost the size of his head


Wonder what his fist measurement was? His and Abe Simon's looked freakish would be interesting to know - might try and dig something up ont tinterweb


----------



## fnd




----------



## fnd




----------



## fnd




----------



## fnd




----------



## Burt Brooks

rockyssplitnose said:


> Firpo was a beast - look at the size of the guy here - the man was a unit - apparently he could _EAT_ insane amounts aswell?! The pressmen couldn't believe how much he could put away apparently


R, not for nothing did they call him "The Wild Bull of the Pampas".


----------



## Theron

Jeffries with his bear


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Basilio vs Aragon


----------



## Theron

Greats with Greats

Arguello and Hagler







Holmes, Hagler, Foreman







Hagler, Lamotta (with his impressively sized head)







Naploes, Hagler







Spinks, Hagler







Intense match







Hop, Hagler







Robby, Pryor







Norton, Hagler







Griffith, Carter







Napoles, Griffith







Lesnevich, Braddock, Patterson, Marciano, Louis







Louis, Robby, Charles







Walcott,Patterson,Spinks,Conn,Foreman







Patterson,Lamotta,Leonard







Dempsey,Louis


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


>


Lester, is that Locche?


----------



## Lester1583

Phantom said:


> Lester, is that Locche?


The one and only.


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


> The one and only.


:cheersthe amazing..


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack keeping an eye on his weight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sweating the pounds off


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"the only thing I think about when I'm training?...TYYYSSOOONN!!"_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson more explosive than TNT


----------



## Jdempsey85

Bass vs Salmon


----------



## Phantom

Jdempsey85 said:


> Bass vs Salmon


I heard that the first female boxer was on this card....Ann Chovie.


----------



## Jdempsey85

:smile


----------



## Jdempsey85

Primo Carnera's FIST :yikes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Carnera


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Zoom in on Cream's face - it's written all over his face


----------



## johnmaff36

rockyssplitnose said:


> Zoom in on Cream's face - it's written all over his face


Thats an absolute crackin picture. Where did you find that?


----------



## Jdempsey85

Billy Miske


----------



## knowimuch

Great thread! I don't know why but I get alot more information on stance/technique/physique etc by seeing those old school photo's (1910-1920) then watching films 
from that era


----------



## knowimuch




----------



## doug.ie

Muhammad Ali is being interviewed by Dayton Daily News reporter and columnist Tom Archdeacon in the dressing room before he fought Larry Holmes in 1980


----------



## Jdempsey85

Before he fought holmes!! Looks like ali's just done 15 rounds


----------



## doug.ie

yes. before.


----------



## doug.ie

those fantasy covers / posters would make great posters framed.....these are only a4's stuck on my shed ceiling..


----------



## DB Cooper

johnmaff36 said:


> Thats an absolute crackin picture. Where did you find that?


Time Life Blog according to the picture properties.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Spider said:


> Time Life Blog according to the picture properties.


Giving my secrets away Spider?! :shifty well where did this mofo come from? :uwot


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Wally has Louis on the deck


----------



## rockyssplitnose

William Harrison Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman looking up in shock at Ron Lyle


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Greatest ever? Pre-Willard Demps


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey public sparring with Jamaica Kid in run up to Willard bout


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson & Marvin Hart years later


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Little Tommy Burns even lower to the ground than normal


----------



## doug.ie

hey rockysplitnose brother....good to be back eh ?


----------



## doug.ie

17th February 1971. Kiamesha Lake, New York.

""Baby, It's Cold Outside" might be what champ Joe Frazier, covered with frost, is thinking as he returns from a recent jogging session at his training camp. He meets Muhammad Ali in a title bout at Madison Square Garden on March 8th." - (Chicago Tribune)


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Leonard vs Kansas


----------



## doug.ie

barney ross v armstrong is great....again, i'm a huge fan of these theron and very grateful for you letting me use them...wonderful work brother.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frank Crozier - Jamaican heavyweight and Jack Johnson first opponent on Spanish soil?










Squaring up to the great Jack Johnson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Arthur Pelkey flexing his whip chord back


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another one time opponent of Jack Johnson actor moonlighting as a fighter, Victor McLagen


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And another tattooed heavyweight Brit Gunner Moir


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jim Jeffries vs Joe Choynski


----------



## doug.ie

rockysplitnose....check your pm's fella


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jim Jeffries interviewed in later life


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey with Mama Kearns, mother of Doc Kearns


----------



## rockyssplitnose

During shooting of moving picture Hogans Alley


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Too old school


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jeff again in his later years being introduced


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jim Jeffries in 1942 visiting Navy Boys


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jeff (preaching to the unconvertable? Or spinning yarns to the gym rats?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jeffries trying to get back to what he once was for Johnson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jeffries in 1912 with Johnny Coulson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Long retired Jeffries with budding protege Tommy Richards


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bear like Jeffires carries 3 men (Ad Wolgast, Johnny Coulon & Abe Attell) at once - no sweat! :yikes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali gets nailed by the famed Joe Louis right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cover boy Joe Louis with heavyweight kingpin Larry Holmes


----------



## Foreman Hook

@JonnyBGoode - I've never seen this pic before & I thought you'd appreciate it too mate! :good

_*Hands of Stone with Elbows of Iron*_


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Jdempsey85

@Theron those colour photographs are incredible.


----------



## Jdempsey85

I cant see this pic on my phone! Here is the link of a aerial view of duran flooring moore @garden

http://m.facebook.com/1057304494499...93/686947384661627/?type=1&source=46&refid=17


----------



## doug.ie

i'm your biggest fan theron


----------



## Theron

Thanks guys


----------



## doug.ie

March 1st, 1937. Manchester, UK.

Benny Lynch goes down five times in his bout with Len 'Nipper' Hampston. Lynch is immediately disqualified when his seconds jump into the ring in the fifth claiming a foul.

"Lynch had been discovered on the eve of the fight in such a state of intoxication his handlers tried to coerce the Hampston camp to fix the fight so the follow-up bout could have more meaning. Naturally the offer was refused and Benny suffered five rounds of torture, continuously being felled by body punches, which was a sure-fire indicator of his lax approach to preparation. The rematch sated some of the indignation Benny felt at the previous humiliation (Lynch won by 10th round tko)"

(By Ben Hoskin)


----------



## doug.ie

In 1913, Jess Willard lost a 20-round decision to Gunboat Smith in a bout where Willard's ear was shredded. Years later, Smith would tell just how Willard sustained such a grievous wound. "So in the tenth round I hit him with one of my right hands, but it was on the ear. Tore his ear right off. That hushed him up for the rest of the fight. The blood was running down, and oh God, I, of course, had my gloves 'loaded.' I had insulation tape laid across my hands."


----------



## doug.ie

Sept 26, 1980.
Before and After. 
Muhammad Ali begins serious training for his heavyweight title fight against Larry Holmes, left, at his training camp in Deer Lake, PA in March.....and right, Ali winds down training for the Oct 2nd fight while preparing in Las Vegas.


----------



## doug.ie

The belt won by Jack Dempsey, with real diamonds, in the 1919 World Heavyweight Championship (sponsored by promoter Tex Rickard, who also built the stadium). 
So much damage was inflicted on reigning champion Jess Willard that he widely suspected that Dempsey's hand wrappings hidden in his gloves were hardened with plaster of Paris (Willard suffered a broken jaw, cheekbone, and ribs, as well as losing several teeth).


----------



## doug.ie

Dick Madden, young Boston heavyweight, shared Max Baer's mood for good, clean fun last night and they put on one of the most amusing travestries a Boston boxing crowd ever witnessed.

The heavyweight champion was wearing his motion picture ring costume and was eager to provide comedy. His hilarious antics had the over-flow crowd of 4,000 in hysterics all through the four round skit.

Max reeled and slipped, walked bow-legged and acted punch drunk from Madden's futile efforts to hit him. In the second round Madden became a bit serious but he desisted when Max rapped him on the jaw a few times and reminded him he was forgetting his lines.

The champion got a great kick out of his performance but his 239-pound brother Jacob, known as 'Buddy', ran into an unexpected setback. In a four round bout with the veteran Babe Hunt of Ponca City, Oklahoma., Young Baer was soundly drubbed.

(The Miami News - Jan 11, 1935)

This was one of five exhibition bouts that Baer had in January 1935


----------



## doug.ie

apologies of any of the ones i posted there have been posted here before by anyone...i've lost track with the size of the thread


----------



## doug.ie

21st September 1948

Lee Oma vs Bruce Woodcock - Haringey Stadium, London.

In New York they thought Oma should win, but they'd had the word and bet Woodcock. Oma said he 'didn't feel too good' the day before the contest and those with good boxing dialect knew what that meant. He certainly didn't look too good a few flurries into the fourth round. Woodcock caught Oma with a right hand blow and the American swayed and took a little time to lie on the canvas and roll from side to side. There was no ovation, only pennies thrown into the ring by the disgruntled crowd. A crackerjack headline in the next day's 'Daily Mirror' above Peter Wilson's report read "OMA! AROMA! COMA!", which led to a commotion and Lee Oma's purse being held by the British Boxing Board of Control.

(By Douglas Thompson)


----------



## doug.ie

Griffth vs. Paret - 1962


----------



## doug.ie

Bobo Olsen vs Robinson


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## doug.ie

caption reads -
London. 1979. Muhammad Ali, considered by many to be the greatest heavyweight champion of all time, was really heavy as he announced his retirement at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## doug.ie

"They sent him down to London expecting him to get bashed up by Jimmy Flint from Wapping - a murderous puncher - but Pat took 'Flinty' apart in eleven rounds. In fact, it should've been stopped a lot earlier and, because Pat wasn't an especially hurtful puncher, Jimmy took a long sustained beating that night." ('Big' Ron Gray - promoter / manager)

Royal Albert Hall, London 19th February 1980.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe and Nat


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Da Cream fights Austin Johnson, Chicago 1948


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A thinking fighter


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano looks to counter Wally's left jab


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Louis keeps his eyes right on Walcott under fire


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And it eventually pays off


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott has an ice pack applied to the exact spot where he was hit with the greatest punch ever thrown


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Boxer beats wrestler as Walcott makes easy work of Buddy Rogers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kid Dynamite goes looking for TNT


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson goes after Larry Holmes like a bull in a china shop


----------



## doug.ie

In a six-month stretch between 1943 and 1944, Jake LaMotta and Fritzie Zivic fought four times. Three of the four bouts ended in disputed split decisions, and three of the four bouts occurred in the hometowns of each fighter. LaMotta went 3-1 against Zivic, but it wasn't that simple.

The first Jake LaMotta vs. Fritzie Zivic bout occurred on June 10, 1943 in Zivic's hometown of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. LaMotta was a major force in the middleweight division. At the time, LaMotta was a month shy of his twenty-second birthday. The Bronx Bull was already 1-2 against Sugar Ray Robinson, and was a veteran of over forty professional fights. He was young, hungry and eager for a title shot.

In stark contrast, Zivic was considered a grizzled, fading, thirty-year-old former welterweight champion. Zivic was one of the most active fighters in boxing history. Fritzie had participated in an eye-popping 170 bouts when he and LaMotta first met. Leading up to the bout, Zivic had lost four of his last seven contests.

Regardless of Zivic's latest showings, he hadn't lost in his hometown since dropping a decision to Charley Burley in 1939. Nevertheless, some of Zivic's most ardent supporters were predicting doom for the quotable, carefree, and peripatetic former champion. Even Zivic's Ph.D. in butting, thumbing and heeling wouldn't be able to overcome natural wear and tear and LaMotta's strength and stamina.

As it turned out, Zivic proved the skeptics wrong, but not without unexpected controversy. Weighing 151½ to LaMotta's 155½, Zivic was too smart and experienced for the young contender. He outboxed the charging LaMotta before the hometown fans, and seemed to win an easy ten round decision. Zivic's biographer, Timpav, describes the action and controversy surrounding LaMotta vs. Zivic 1 in his book 'Champ: Fritzie Zivic: The Life and Times of the Croat Comet'.

"At the start of the seventh, Zivic appeared to have the decision in his lap. LaMotta must have sensed it too, for he started rushing in that frame, and continued the same tactics in the 8th. Zivic, unruffled, took the 9th round with ease, and coasted to an apparent victory.

LaMotta staged a last-round rally to win that stanza, but his face was splattered in blood flowing from gashes over both eyes.

When the decision was announced, the crowd went wild. It just didn't make sense to the fans who just saw the Crafty Croat fight one of the most brilliant battles in his long career.

Even LaMotta was amazed when the result was announced.

Referee Al Graybar tallied six rounds for LaMotta, four for Zivic; Judge Kid Stinger had six for LaMotta, two for Zivic and two even; and Judge George Martzo scored it six for Zivic, three for LaMotta, and one even."

Fans reportedly booed the decision for a full twenty minutes. Along with several top writers, Timpav reported that Barney Ross and LaMotta's pilot, Mike Capriano, thought Zivic won comfortably. The decision was so bad that when the rematch was ordered, new officials were appointed to oversee the action.

Zivic won the fifteen round rematch on July 12, 1943. The bout was a bloody, ebb and flow war, but it was also close and controversial. Zivic was effective in the middle rounds after taking a beating from LaMotta in the first round. LaMotta ultimately took charge and shut Zivic out in the championship rounds. The scorecards read: 8-5-2, 8-7, 5-7-3.

This time, most observers thought LaMotta won. Timpav reported that an eerie stench loomed over both decisions. In fact, part of the requirement for LaMotta vs. Zivic 3 entailed that the bout wouldn't take place in Pittsburgh.

The rubber match occurred on November 12, 1943 at Madison Square Garden. LaMotta weighed 161 to Zivic's 149¼. LaMotta was a 3-1 favorite.

LaMotta was the hometown fighter, but Zivic was extraordinarily popular in NYC. The 23,190 fans who witnessed Zivic's welterweight title defense stoppage of Henry Armstrong on January 17, 1941 remains a Madison Square Garden attendance record.

As LaMotta would discover, being the hometown fighter isn't all it's cracked up to be. For starters, Zivic successfully bargained for five-ounce gloves with hopes of cutting LaMotta to shreds. Timpav describes the action and controversy.

"For the first five rounds it was a pip of a brawl, with Zivic apparently ahead on points. The Croat Comet cut Jake's eye in the 4th, but LaMotta never backtracked. Fritzie got his foe to straighten up out of his familiar crouches with telling hooks and uppercuts in the early rounds.

Starting with the 6th, Jake's punishing punches began to slow Zivic down. A cut was opened over Fritz's eye in the 7th. The 8th, 9th and 10th rounds had LaMotta in control all the way. He showed his good form in the 9th, when he stormed over Zivic from all angles. They were still slugging it out hard at the final bell.

Jake took the decision, but it wasn't unanimous. Referee Eddie Joseph voted for LaMotta, 6-4, as did Judge Marty Monroe. But the third official, Judge Jack Goodwin, gave 7 to Zivic and 3 to Jake."

Much to the chagrin of LaMotta, his hometown fans reportedly rooted for Zivic during the entire bout, and loudly booed the split decision victory in his favor.

LaMotta and Zivic would fight once more on January 14, 1944. For the first time, the bout occurred at a neutral venue: Olympia Stadium in Detroit. By the same token, for the first time, the bout ended without controversy. LaMotta dominated Fritzie over ten rounds despite being penalized for low blows in the second and fourth round. The scorecards read: 8-2, 8-2, 6-3-1.

Their combined careers totaled nearly 340 bouts and over 2,600 rounds of ring activity. Despite the depth and veracity of their skill and will, neither could escape the tangled and intricate web of the hometown decision.

(by Greg Smith)


----------



## doug.ie

Sept 23, 1948. New York.

Jesse Flores sinks to the canvas for a fifth and final time as referee Mark Conn pushes away lightweight champion Ike Williams, Trenton, N.J., in the 10th round of a scheduled 15-round title bout at Yankee Stadium.

Bells tolled for the for the California-Mexican challenger at 2.04 of the round.

On the undercard Sugar Ray Robinson won a controversial decision in the first of two unforgettable clashes with the future welterweight champ from Cuba - Kid Gavilan.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## doug.ie

great seeing armstrong at end of that first video theron.


----------



## doug.ie

Sept 19, 1943.

"Beau Jack was back on top of the lightweight heap today. Following new trainer, Larry Amadee's instructions to the letter, Beau regained the 135 lb. title by outpointing champion Bob Montgomery in a furious 15 rounder at MSG last night. At Amadee's instruction Beau stuck close to Montgomery. He mixed willingly at close quarters, slugged it out with both fists when the referee parted them from a clinch and coasted when Amadee gave the word. The Beau needed Amadee's advice because Montgomery put on a whilwind finish in the last five rounds. In the last two rounds, especially, Montgomery seemed to be on the verge of a knockout triumph, but somehow Beau stood up to cart off a unanimous decision." - Associated Press


----------



## doug.ie

Oct 13, 1932 : Kid Chocolate 125¾ lbs beat Lew Feldman 125½ lbs by KO at 2:45 in round 12 of 15
Location: Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA


----------



## doug.ie

Nov 19, 1970.

Los Angeles, California, USA

Ruben Navarro KO2 Mar Yuzon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holmes in 4!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Just chilli Joe Louis never fails to look cool


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Demps, Toy Bulldog, Willie Pas, Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe with Gale Hutchins and John Roxborough


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Mike


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

New super-featherweight champion Kid Chocolate


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chocolate spread


----------



## doug.ie

rockyssplitnose said:


> New super-featherweight champion Kid Chocolate


right there is the reason why jack kid berg should be very very high on any list of greatest british boxers.....2 wins over kid chocolate albeit debatable.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Awesome shot of the Cuban Kid


----------



## rockyssplitnose

doug.ie said:


> right there is the reason why jack kid berg should be very very high on any list of greatest british boxers.....2 wins over kid chocolate albeit debatable.


One of the most amazing fighters on film I think, Chocolate, sadly too often missing on P4P lists IMO

Always looks so relaxed no signs of tension in the guy even right before a fight - Langford from what I've seen exuded that same air of joy to be in there


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Legendary Kid Tunero, amongst other he bested Marcel Thil, Anton Christoforidis, Ken Overlin, Jose Basora, and the incomparable prime Holman Williams & Ezzard Charles - he even stopped Cuban heavyweight Omelio Agramonte in 8 rounds - this was a Welterweight for christs sake!?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A real handsome pic this one - would love to know who the other folk are - it's killing but I'm sure the guy on the right is another ex fighter I'm sure of it - can anyone put me out of my misery?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

doug.ie said:


> right there is the reason why jack kid berg should be very very high on any list of greatest british boxers.....2 wins over kid chocolate albeit debatable.


An old Jack Kid Berg with shadowy gangland face Alex Steen guarding the door


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dave Shade


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Graziano doing what he did best


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Mike with Rooney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The end of prime Mike


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Toy Bulldog bites off more than he can chew


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The legendary Pancho Villa (another of my favourite fighters on film)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The magnificent Gene Tunney left nothing to chance


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Reverend Tiger Flowers - you better say your prayers!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cincinnati Cobra


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Boxing wizard Jack Johnson


----------



## Theron

The Terror and the Demon


----------



## Theron




----------



## Trail

Neil Leifer - pictures from Sports Illustrated.

http://www.si.com/longform/neil-leifer/index.html


----------



## doug.ie

both great additions lads. fair play.


----------



## doug.ie

you won't see many better independently-produced videos than this on classic boxing...


----------



## Theron

Leifers got some great photos, found his Ali collection and thought he mainly followed him didnt realize all these other ones that have been favorites of mine were from him as well.


----------



## Theron

More by Leifer

Ali Liston 1 walking to weigh in









Ali studying film in his hotel room right before his comeback against Quarry









After Doug Jones


----------



## Trail

Theron said:


> More by Leifer
> 
> Ali Liston 1 walking to weigh in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali studying film in his hotel room right before his comeback against Quarry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Doug Jones


Only ever seen the front on view (I think, where Clay's lunging forward) of that bottom snap, never seen the above shot.

Some good pics there @Theron.


----------



## One to watch

rockyssplitnose said:


> Dave Shade


That is one mean looking motherfucker.

Great shot.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Robby


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Robby pulls it out of the fire against Turpin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ray goes at it with my drinking buddy Jake


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sugar Ray backstage


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Muhammad Ali at his greatest


----------



## doug.ie

rockyssplitnose said:


> Sugar Ray backstage


funny...i was looking at that very photo earlier today.

good stuff as always brother.


----------



## doug.ie

Jimmy Wilde and son David - 1932.










http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=430289&cat=boxer


----------



## Jdempsey85

Fucking Price!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Muhammad-Al...-/121402945719?pt=US_Film&hash=item1c442df0b7
@Klompton you got this?


----------



## Klompton

Jdempsey85 said:


> Fucking Price!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Muhammad-Al...-/121402945719?pt=US_Film&hash=item1c442df0b7
> 
> @Klompton you got this?


No, I think that comes from the collection of a famous german photographer/cinematographer/journalis who died recently. His collection had a whole bunch of stuff on Ali, the Olympics, NBA stuff etc from the 70s on through the 90s. Like literally a storage locker or more filled with stuff. He contacted me and wanted me to fly out to New York and try to put a valuation on the stuff so he could either sell it to an archive or market it. It seemed like too big a job for me so I didnt follow up on it. It wasnt catalogued and I was only interested in the boxing stuff, most of which was more recent than I could get excited about. Im betting thats where this came from. I wish the guy luck but thats ridiculously over priced. A more realistic valuation would be 1/100 of that price. He's trying to market it to TV stations to broadcast but if he only has the tape and doesnt own the domestic rights then its worthless for that purpose.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Hands Of Stone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Brawl In Montreal


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Best lightweight ever?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson - god knows who against - never before in my life ever seen these pictures anywhere!??


----------



## doug.ie

yes ...arthur cravan.....a farce of a fight in spain

I was posting about that a few weeks back

https://www.facebook.com/classicbox...5623215123/482066705271681/?type=1&permPage=1

.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Johnson looking in superb condition


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Not certain but think this is the moment Johnson handed himself in at the Mexican border following his period as a fugitive before he was sentenced to that ridiculous 1 year and a day day sentence - makes you sick all those guys standing around all smiles and all friendly like - they should have been ashamed of themselves - scumbags


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gene Fulmer nails Wilf Greaves with a right to the jaw


----------



## doug.ie

Henry Armstrong vs Enrico Venturi fight at Madison Square Gardens in January 1938.























































the whole set of photos from the whole day of the fight....from armstrong getting out of bed in the morning to having a meal that night after the fight.....57 photos in total....are here...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.491937424284609.1073741842.435965623215123&type=3


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Carmel Basilio measures Art Aragon


----------



## doug.ie

we're becoming sparring partners again on this thread @rockyssplitnose  ....great stuff as always brother. :good


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Anyone know how Holman Williams got that nasty scar on his forehead the bottom pic at end of Cerdan fight looks as though it's a fresh wound there but have never heard it mentioned and it might just the angle - one hell of a mark though?? Like something out of UFC?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And in this corner the reigning heavyweight champion Jaaaack Jooooohhhhnnnsooooonnn!!!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Anybody put a name to this guy? Looks like a god damn machine!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"big red thought he was gunna knock me out but he couldn't get me"_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Papa Jack with 2 stupid white men


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Someone who shock the hand of the great Jack Johnson doing it


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnson showing some dudes some family photos


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnson still diggin the chicks


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dude on the right is too cool for hats obviously


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Not sure who the guy on the right but Johnson seems to like him so he must've been cool


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier stops The Canadian Rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier-Chuvalo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chuvalo mixing it with Ali two times


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chuvalo rattles the "glass jaw" of Patterson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jake fighting the dirtiest fighter he ever fought, Fritzie Zivic


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis having awkward times with Buddy Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Peak Joe Louis and the unlucky guy who had to taste possibly the hardest punch he ever threw, Paulino Uzcudun


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The ever-humble Two Ton Tony Galento


----------



## doug.ie

Muhammad Ali in 1966 with former World Bantamweight champion Jimmy Coulon.


----------



## Crean

rockyssplitnose said:


> Someone who shock the hand of the great Jack Johnson doing it


Was this before or after this gentleman opened his Los Pollos restaurant chain?


----------



## doug.ie

a video all classic boxing fans should see....one of the all time great heavyweight slugfests...


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Executioner - familiar pose of Sonny Liston looming large over a victim


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The boy who would be king


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Hearns Duran


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky keeps Charlie Powell and Charley Norkus from going at it without the gloves


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with noted collector and Detroit cop Louis Schlosser


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock with Nixon & JFK


----------



## doug.ie

rockyssplitnose said:


> Rocky keeps Charlie Powell and Charley Norkus from going at it without the gloves


i've become good friends online with norkus son charley jr...have some great correspondence with him....he posted a superb radio commentary blow by blow by don dunphy, norkus v brion rematch...a great listen

charley powell died last week, right ?


----------



## Theron

Johnny Saxton and Carmen Basilio pose for pre-fight publicity shots, 1956


----------



## Theron

With young JCC


----------



## Theron

Monzon with Victor Galindez









Mantequilla


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Billy giving Louis fits


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Marvelous One


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Once And For All!!!!!?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Only one no.1


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Beautiful photos RIP Jimmy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Maxie Baer sparring shots vs Dynamite Jackson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Baer lets former Air Training Command heavyweight champ Bob Golden plant one on him


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The owner of a right hand punch known as the Cosmic Punch, Lou Nova


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another sadly gone but never forgotten Floyd Patterson in action against? (Jerry Quarry?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Two top guys Ezz & Floyd


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A burnt out Archie struggles against young whippet Patterson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

It wasn't your night Arch


----------



## rockyssplitnose

What the hell just happened!? Didn't I just have you down!?


----------



## doug.ie

ali v cleveland williams.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Joe Louis at age 21, 1935 for Fortune magazine.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock listening to Archie Moore vs Bobo Olson on the radio


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock & Roland


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Rock and The Canadian Rock shake on it with Irv Ungerman


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"My name, is Joe Louith!"_ Joe does his best Chrith Eubankth impression


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Fighting Marine and The Brown Bomber


----------



## rockyssplitnose

NiÃ±o Valdes has a mountain to climb trying to beat all time great Archie Moore one-eyed


----------



## rockyssplitnose

At the fights: Ike Williams V Johnny Honey Boy Bratton


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Awesome image of Johnny Bratton in full flow against Kid Gavilan


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Honey Boy winning NBA title against Fusari?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The familiar shape of Honey Boy's long lunging right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnny Bratton as the wheels started to come off


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bratton's cheek in a sorry state in a return with Fusari


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Honey Boy


----------



## Theron

Rocky, Awesome pics of Bratton man, one of my top 10 favorites, love his style


----------



## doug.ie

February 5, 1954 - Joey Giardello stops Walter Cartier in 1 round - Madison Square Garden.


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Homer Smith promo poster


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gunboat Smith


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam Langford fighting an exhibition on a sailing boat with Harry Wills looking on


----------



## rockyssplitnose

John L on his farm in 1916


----------



## rockyssplitnose

JJ


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock hits the deck for the first time in his career


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The best Joe Louis there ever was


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe holds the bag for Sonny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The familiar sight of Joe Louis heading for the neutral corner - he Al Ettore is the unfortunate victim


----------



## rockyssplitnose

EZZARD wrestling Gorgeous George in the gym


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ezz during pre fight medical before Oma


----------



## Lester1583

Guess who?









@Flea Man
@LittleRed
@Vic


----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Guess who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Flea Man
> @LittleRed
> @Vic


My main man...Alexis.


----------



## Flea Man

Sans 'tache! @Lester1583


----------



## Vic

Arguello without a mustache, interesting.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> Sans 'tache! @Lester1583


A mustacheless Alexis would legra Mayweather in 1 round.

Mustache slowed him down tremendously, made him much less aerodynamic.

That's why Arguello was such a slow starter.

But that's the price you pay for being unbelievably manly.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

The answer is 80-5.


----------



## Flea Man

Alexis and Clint is just about the manliest combination of homosapiens there has ever been. Ever.


----------



## LittleRed

Arguello looks 50% more intimidating without the mustache. And he looks shorter than I expected next to Clint but bigger.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Duran V Hagler


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lennox


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with former Middleweight Champion Freddie Steele


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with his least favourite person


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Old bareknuckler from the 70's (the 1870's that is) Tom Allen


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Rocky with former Middleweight Champion Freddie Steele


Thats a fucking awesome pic man, never seen it before


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Me again! :happy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky chats to one time heavyweight champ Jimmy Braddock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mickey Walker


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The supernatural Charley Burley


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry Greb battles Gene Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bat Nelson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis meets a Cuban Icon (and Fidel Castro)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

No doubt some very proud youngsters in the presence of greatness


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> The supernatural Charley Burley


Never seen this one either, awesome man, keep any you got comin


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## doug.ie




----------



## rockyssplitnose

doug.ie said:


>


Hellacious shot there Dougie - here's another bad impact one


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holman Williams-Marcel Cerdan postfight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cerdan-Abrams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Two of Eddie Futch's young charges - Norton & Frazier


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big George sizes up Kenny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Haha good birthday party guests  Big George, Iron Mike and Sugar Ray


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Old George and old Arch


----------



## Lester1583

Monzon's idol, Galindez's mentor, Laciar's insiration:


----------



## doug.ie

Feb . 2001


----------



## Lester1583

Hagler whined so loud people almost forgot who was the most feared fighter of the 70's:










@Bill Jincock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry Greb - Gene Tunney 1923 fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kid Chocolate


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Orchid Man AKA Gorgeous Georges


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gunboat Smith and ?? This is a still from a video from a rare footage site - video won't play this second but will check it out again later and post if I can get it to play


----------



## doug.ie

great...as always..brother.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Last pic wouldn't load so here's another one of the fighting blacksmith


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of the premier left hook artists of all time


----------



## rockyssplitnose

What's the point of being Irish if you can't be stupid


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Klompton

rockyssplitnose said:


> Gunboat Smith and ?? This is a still from a video from a rare footage site - video won't play this second but will check it out again later and post if I can get it to play


Bob Armstrong, 1914, sparring for Carpentier. When you finally see it you will be disappointed in Smith. He looks primitive.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_"I am the greatest thing that ever lived!"_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali drops and stops Bonavena


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

RIP Harry who died 88 years ago today


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And a man often linked with Greb, and no less legendary


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fighter & trainer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Pittsburgh Windmill


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis in a familiar pose


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And Louis when he'd seen better days


----------



## thehook13

Great Slug fest and highlight


----------



## doug.ie




----------



## Flea Man

boranbkk said:


> Another Saknoi Sor. Kosum cover from 67. Looks likes big things were expected of him. On the 66 cover in bottom right corner the writing says " Saknoi Sor. Kosum; the 2nd world champion!"
> 
> Well that edition is from June 66, 6 months before Chartchai actually became the 2nd Thai world champ after Pone. Looks like the Thai establishment bet on the wrong horse.
> 
> It's weird he builds up a bunch if good fights over a three year period and then just disappears in 68? Boxrec have nothing after 68, but the Rocky Marciano story below shows he was fighting in 69. Maybe an interesting story there, another to check out for your book Flea if u didn't have enough pint sized warriors to research already.
> 
> Another interesting bit of trivia elated to Saknoi:
> 
> In 1969, Rocky Marciano attended Rajadamnern as a guest referee for the International Boxing title match between Raksak Wayupuk and Saknoi Sor Kosum. Since then the tradition is kept that the last fight of the night is always an International level fight.


Another incredible scalp to add to Chionoi's collection @Lester1583


----------



## Scalinatella




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore shows the difference between a game fighter and the champion of the world


----------



## Lester1583

rockyssplitnose said:


> Archie Moore shows the difference between a game fighter and the champion of the world


Archie Moore is awestruck by the textbook brilliance of Harold Johnson:









@LittleRed


----------



## LittleRed

Harold Johnson is everything.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

All hell breaks loose at Ali-Liston II


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The return of the true champ


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Brian London hasn't got a hope in hell


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Clay nails Dougie with picture perfect right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mac Foster nails Ali with an overhand right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali lets Chuvalo take some free digs and mocks the attempts


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali putting in the work










And pleased with the results


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tommy Farr doing the wraps for Henry Cooper


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A bunch of Roland LaStarza stuff - very nice boxer LaStarza, well schooled, stylish and clever


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And tussling with Rex Layne and Don Cockell


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A very happy occasion - the Carmine Vingo's wedding day


----------



## Burt Brooks

rockyssplitnose said:


> A very happy occasion - the Carmine Vingo's wedding day


Rocky,this photo of Carmine Vingo brings emotion to me, for I saw Vingo ringside take such a ferocious beating from
Rocky Marciano at MSG in 1949. Vingo was a great prospect before his ill-fated bout with the rising star Rocky Marciano.
Prior to this bout, I saw Vingo fight in our 12"television set, and he could bang. Great photo of brave Carmine...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Burt Brooks said:


> Rocky,this photo of Carmine Vingo brings emotion to me, for I saw Vingo ringside take such a ferocious beating from
> Rocky Marciano at MSG in 1949. Vingo was a great prospect before his ill-fated bout with the rising star Rocky Marciano.
> Prior to this bout, I saw Vingo fight in our 12"television set, and he could bang. Great photo of brave Carmine...


Hey Burt great to hear from you buddy :cheers yeah it's a poignant pic that one considering how he came back from the brink - apparently he pretty much threw his walking stick away to walk his bride down the aisle - sure I read he'd basically planned on using his purse money from the Marciano to get married so he made damn sure he followed it through - I'm pretty sure Rocco was guest of honour too which is a nice touch too - don't know whether I asked you previously about this but having seen Vingo in action who would you compare him with style wise and in terms of his punching power?


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam McVey squaring up to Al Reich


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Superfight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson coaching contender Harry Bobo in Pittsburgh in Feb 41


----------



## rockyssplitnose

From the same visit with Harry Bobo


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Billy Conn in with Bearcat Jones


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A face only a mother could love - Gunboat Smith


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Lester1583

Guess who?










@Vic


----------



## Vic

Lester1583 said:


> Guess who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vic


Matthysse ?


----------



## Lester1583

Vic said:


> Matthysse ?


Yup, that's him.

And who said Matthysse can't fight moving backwards?


----------



## Theron

Burley vs Marshall


----------



## Theron




----------



## thistle1

Theron said:


> Burley vs Marshall


Arguably the TWO Greatest of their weight, ALLROUND fighters and fighting UP too, but Burley enjoys revisionist status to a degree, Lloyd Marshall just might be the Boy as he proved himself among the Great Middleweights & Light-Heavyweights and was said to "pay to order" (Controlled), so Lloyd Marshall might actually be "the Boy!"

TWO of/among the Greatest none-the-less... great pictures!!!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali & Frazier approaching the end and about to go at it one last time


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Marciano


----------



## thehook13

Sam Langford -vs- Jim Flynn III 1910 (16mm Transfer & Restoration)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Real Deal in the process of regaining his old crown from the man who took it from him, Big Daddy Bowe


----------



## PivotPunch

rockyssplitnose said:


> Big George sizes up Kenny


did Norton lift weights?


----------



## PivotPunch

Theron said:


>


:lol:



rockyssplitnose said:


> Rocky keeps Charlie Powell and Charley Norkus from going at it without the gloves


Now I kinda get Marciano's super short reach there's no way he was really 5'11 as he is listed he looks more like 5'9 or so it would explain why his reach is that much shorter than his listed height


----------



## Lester1583

PivotPunch said:


> did Norton lift weights?





> Question: Where did the physique come from? In those days, athletes were chiseled like you?
> 
> Ken Norton: "It was more genetics. I played football. I ran track. I played basketball in high school. I never lifted weights."


----------



## PivotPunch

@Theron
thanks and wow

but at the same time it makes me wonder when steroids became common in boxing. There were always a few boxers who did weights even really long ago and there were always few boxers who were really big but in the 70s HW started to get much bigger even the same boxers like 60s Ali vs 70s Ali, in the 80s HWs became again a bit bigger maybe more also started doing weights and in the 90s HWs were almost as big as today but super ripped and a lot of them were probably on steroids and since 2000 HWs have became heavier but also fatter and have probably about the same amount of lean mass as 90s HWs.

But the 70s were really when HWs started to get big and it was still an era were only very few lifted weights and while some boxers didn't do barbells some like Foreman did basically some kind of weight training like pulling cars.
But still they got bigger and still didn't do real weight training and I honestly wonder how much PEDs have to do with it especially with testing back then being non existent. I'm not sure steroids were even illegal back then so technically it wasn't even cheating. Ken Norton for example has the upper body of a modern NFL player and they are juiced to their eyeballs and do weights. If you saw someone with Norton's body in your average gym many would think that he's on steroids and while he was naturally huge and certainly a rare kidn of athlete he still looked without weights like many only do with weights AND steroids.

Not only that but also the pics in this thread of Ali before and after his preparation for Holmes he did no weight training, was old and didn't only lose a lot of fat but also appears more muscular. I know he did take thyroid medicine but I wonder if a.) that's the only thing he took and b.) if he only took it for that fight. I haven't checked but I doubt whatever he took would be legal today it was thyroid medicinde so it had to be a hormone so technically he was already "doping" by today's standards


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

PivotPunch said:


> but at the same time it makes me wonder when steroids became common in boxing.


Yeah I dont know much about that, I never thought guys from the 70's took steroids cause ive never really heard anything about it being accused before.



PivotPunch said:


> But the 70s were really when HWs started to get big and it was still an era were only very few lifted weights and while some boxers didn't do barbells some like Foreman did basically some kind of weight training like pulling cars.


I think he only did the pulling cars when he came back, he also did some weight training in his comeback.



PivotPunch said:


> But still they got bigger and still didn't do real weight training and I honestly wonder how much PEDs have to do with it especially with testing back then being non existent. I'm not sure steroids were even illegal back then so technically it wasn't even cheating. Ken Norton for example has the upper body of a modern NFL player and they are juiced to their eyeballs and do weights. If you saw someone with Norton's body in your average gym many would think that he's on steroids and while he was naturally huge and certainly a rare kidn of athlete he still looked without weights like many only do with weights AND steroids.


Theres always guys that are just genetically huge, Norton was just one of those genetic freaks that come along every now and again. I remember something about his high school putting in a rule for everyone cause of him, about how many sports or events a person could participate in.

I still doubt these guys took steroids, Tyson in the 80's didnt do any weight training or take steroids and was big, that pic of him at 13 years old and he had a grown mans physique was crazy, and he did say if he fought now the difference he'd make in his training would be to take steroids, which means he didnt when he was young.

Theres always just guys that are big or have a physique that you would think they took steroids and weight lifted but didnt.


----------



## thistle1

how flippen big was Joe Baksi... bang and out!


----------



## thistle1




----------



## thistle1

British middleweight Vince Hawkins.


----------



## meiyangyang

An amazing period:happy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Frank Bruno keeping Jumbo Cummings from unloading on him :smile


----------



## turpinr

Freddie mills found baksi too big.poor Freddie never did back down but baksi was just too big.
Ezzard Charles, himself a light heavy easily dismantled baksi which shows the gulf in class between mills and the Americans middles and light heavies of the day.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier is all smiles for his pre fight medical


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier relishing the task against Foster


----------



## thistle1

turpinr said:


> Freddie mills found baksi too big.poor Freddie never did back down but baksi was just too big.
> Ezzard Charles, himself a light heavy easily dismantled baksi which shows the gulf in class between mills and the Americans middles and light heavies of the day.


yes he did, brave boys indeed.

Mills wasn't a middle though, he was ever inch & pound a L-HW cum HW as was the even Bigger Ezzard Charles. Charles was a true HW when he moved up and Mills was a small one, but HWs none the less.

'typical' heavies then 5'11 - 6' 2/3".


----------



## turpinr

I know Freddie sometimes weighed around 13 stone but I'm sure he was only 12-2 or so when he beat lesnevich. 
Mills was another fighter that people used to tell me about when I was boxing 40 years ago.
My dad thought the world of Mills, Tommy Farr, Jack kid Berg, Randy Turpin, Nel Tarleton and Joe Louis from over the pond.


----------



## turpinr

rockyssplitnose said:


> Frazier relishing the task against Foster
> Talk about a bad match.foster ko'd some really tough light heavies but smokin' Joe was a bigger tougher 205lb fighting machine.


----------



## thistle1




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another Great Brit Our 'Enry


----------



## rockyssplitnose

3 big Brits


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holman Williams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bat


----------



## thistle1

RARE Original Plates & documentation for Bruce Woodcock vs Bert Gilroy II

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Megga-rar...=UK_Sports_Memorabilia_ET&hash=item35e174a13d

and about a half dozen others.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis shakes on it with Cleveland Indian Mike Vosmik


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Arch putting the wraps on Big George


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Doc Kearns and Mickey Walker in confident mood ahead of taking on Jack Sharkey


----------



## thistle1

Woodcock lands a nice left on the point against Mills... a great picture showing clearly the size & stature of both these British fighters.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A kid going places, Jimmy Bivins at the train station


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Your guess is as good as mine haha but Tony Galento just being Tony Galento


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Battling Levinsky


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A very young William Harrison Jack Dempsey AKA Kid Blackie in his Colorado days


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey is welcomed back into the fold


----------



## Jdempsey85




----------



## Lester1583

Patrizio's odyssey.

The Congo Years.










International Tournament in Gabon:









1970:









The Gorillas of Kinshasa Club:









Kalambay greets the Prime Minister of Sport at Kinshasa Stadium:









Amateur fight:









Just before the trip to Italy:









Just arrived in Italy:









Counterpunching Tony Cerda:









Bomber diffused:









Masterpiece:









World champion:









Getting interviewed after his biggest triumph - a win over McCallum=Franco Nero's respect:









Before the Storm:









The punch that changed everything:









A farewell to gloves:

































Life goes on:









@Flea Man
@Bill Jincock
@LittleRed


----------



## LittleRed

The Gorillas of Kinshasa have overtaken The Boston ******* as the most racist name related to boxing. Still interesting to see him throughout the years.


----------



## Theron




----------



## Flea Man

Lester1583 said:


> Patrizio's odyssey.
> 
> The Congo Years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Tournament in Gabon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gorillas of Kinshasa Club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalambay greets the Prime Minister of Sport at Kinshasa Stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amateur fight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before the trip to Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived in Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterpunching Tony Cerda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bomber diffused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World champion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting interviewed after his biggest triumph - a win over McCallum=Franco Nero's respect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The punch that changed everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A farewell to gloves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life goes on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Flea Man
> @Bill Jincock
> @LittleRed


Amazing stuff Lester. Thanks.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Will it really be 28 years ago this year??atsch


----------



## Lester1583

@Flea Man
@LittleRed


----------



## Flea Man

:lol:


----------



## LittleRed

Orzubeck looks like a dictator. Just a bad man.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Leroy Haynes weighs in against Primo Carnera


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Haynes and Carnera square off for the cameras


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis vs Al Ettore


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano in the process of putting LaStarza through the ropes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tony DeMarco vs Carmen Basilio


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Basilio vs Keed Gavilan


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ro by in action against Ruben Shank


----------



## rockyssplitnose

NiÃ±o Valdes grinning all over his face after sparring session with Kitione Lave got out of hand and both had to be separated after they started having a tear up after the bell went to end the session (Valdes in preparation for Joe Erskine


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lamotta in a deep crouch versus Tommy Bell


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lou Ambers being given a going over by Henry Armstrong


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Armstrong messed up after 15 rounds of Zivic in losing his welter title


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Arthur Pelkey known by most as being the other guy in the ring for the Luther McCarty tragedy, but he was also the other man in there against a number of other prominent names of the day including, Jess Willard, Jim Coffey, Tommy Burns, Gunboat Smith, Bill Lang, Sam McVey, Joe Jeanetter, Battling Jim Johnson, Fred Fulton, Kid Norfolk, and an absolutely prime time Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Jeff pictured in retirement


----------



## thistle1

Woodcock v Oma


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fritzie Zivic and Billy Arnold go to war


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Zivic taking a right hand to the body from Jake Lamotta


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Billy Arnold is sent over the bottom strand by the big hitting Rocky Graziano


----------



## Jdempsey85

rockyssplitnose said:


> Billy Arnold is sent over the bottom strand by the big hitting Rocky Graziano


Wow great pic


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another one of Rocco in typical slugging action


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The other Rocky


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of the toughest and bravest of them all, Tony Zale of carried back to his corner including Ray Arcel


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Zale in the process of taking apart Graziano


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Pity this one didn't happen


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fred Fulton battling Gordon Coghill in Holbourn Stadium London


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The names Fulton....Fred..Fulton. Fulton doing his best 007 impression


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fulton ready for action


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fulton in the process of stopping Arthur Townley in the 1st round in London


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bombardier Billy Wells pays Mickey Walker a visit, Mickey in training for Tommy Milligan


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Floyd - great guy, and fine champion


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

BIG JESS


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Irish Coffey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnson public sparring match? Versus Kid Cotton?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey in training for Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jeffries with his devoted wife


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey pictured again around the time of the Tunney fights I beleive


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey and Carp before the fight of the century (interestingly were handwraps used in this one? I know it was early days but they still used to have them on before they entered the ring even then?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey pictured during training camp I'm guessing for Billy Miske


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Corbett and Jackie Fields fight?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The original Barbados Demon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

JOE


----------



## Klompton

rockyssplitnose said:


> Dempsey pictured during training camp I'm guessing for Billy Miske


Thats training for Carpentier, his sparring partner is Larry Williams.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Klompton said:


> Thats training for Carpentier, his sparring partner is Larry Williams.


Cheers Klomp - is that the one who got a bit of a pasting from Greb?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Passing Of The Torch


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Folley feels the force of Liston hammer fists


----------



## rockyssplitnose

King Levinsky with his sister & manager Lena


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman smashing Norton like a bowling pin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman again fighting back from the Brink against Lyle


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smokin Joe Try's a different way and comes up short a second time against the big guy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam Langford and friends


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Greatest fighter ever


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Billy Conn takes a tumble to the mat with Louis impassive as ever


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Louis again with gargantuan Abe Simon feeling the force this time


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano grimaces as Big Joe Bugner delivers a heavy right to his body


----------



## rockyssplitnose

7'1" basketball legend Wilt Chamberlain has Floyds back


----------



## thistle1

Alex Lafferty was a WW1 soldier who was one of Britain's TOP fighters pre the Great War. 
He was the "Toast" of New York for the period he fought and visited there and as a fighter was one of the best we have ever produced _*before giving his life on the French Battlefields...*_










*Alex Lafferty (Scotland)*

Born: Airdrie, Scotland
Died: 14.4.18.
Unit: 5th Battalion Northumberland Fusileers.
Buried: Aire Communal Cemetery, Pas de Calais.
Boxing honours: 
Boxed for the British bantamweight title in 1912.
Scottish featherweight champion in 1915.


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocco


----------



## Michael

rockyssplitnose said:


> Rocco


Pair of t-rex arms if ever I saw them.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with big Maxie Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with the old Wild Bull of the Pampas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of my favourite boxing photos right there


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey training for Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey pictured somewhere close to the Toledo days I imagine


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Emile Griffith and Benny Kid Paret


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Earnie Shavers lands his booming right hand on Larry Holmes


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Scheming


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Larry rocked by Shavers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Pinky and Mikey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Schmeling goes to the aid of sparring partner Billy Higgins


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling in sparring for Paulino Uzcudun


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A German man In New York to fight Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Primo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another media shot of Carnera compared to generic average sized man


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Dempsey pictured somewhere close to the Toledo days I imagine


That background barn? whatever it is looks like the same one where Dempsey was with Greb


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bobo Olson rocks Turpins head back on the ropes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis vs Jimmy Bivins


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Post fight medical


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Never realised Norton was in an episode of The A-Tewm


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kenny and Mikey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smoke and The Jinx flank Teflon Don


----------



## Theron

Walker Tunney and _?


----------



## Knox Harrington

rockyssplitnose said:


> Larry rocked by Shavers


Looks like they're fighting in a high school gym


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Poor speedball


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling takes a breather to chat to Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tommy Farr still looks tough holding two white puppy's


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cinderella Man


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jimmy Braddock Training camp pics


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Hercules


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And being visited by Jersey Joe Walcott


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And Wally in his own Herculean days


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## thistle1

JOHN HENRY LEWIS - JOCK MCAVOY OFFICIAL PROGRAM (1936)











On March 13, 1936 at Madison Square Garden in New York world light heavyweight champion John Henry Lewis defended his title against Jock McAvoy in the main event. Lewis successfully defended his title winning a unanimous 15 round decision. Lewis "had little difficulty ... wagering a careful, systematic battle in which he left few openings for the fast-punching Englishman, Lewis fought his way home to victory in convincing style but his triumph was far from popular with the crowd. Most of the 15,000, who paid $37,712 to see the battle, were swayed by the brave showing made by the fighter from the little isle and vociferously booed the decision" (New York Times).

previously posted in the wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lamotta told me Marcel Cerdan was a great guy


----------



## thistle1

Freddie Mills front & centre, with near the whole of London's underworlds TOP Firm!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sergeant Joe Louis prepares for public sparring vs Georgie Nicholson referee'd by RAF Sergeant Freddie Mills


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ezzard Charles vs Lee Oma?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano visiting with members of the Montreal Alouettes American Football team?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott aiming a left for body of 6'6" Hein Ten Hoff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe looking cool as ever


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Blackburn referees friendly meeting between Lou Nova and Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey and Billy Miske shake on it before Billy's brave shot


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack was well trained in bringing down big game


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock - can anyone confirm who he's fighting here? Is it Vingo?


----------



## thistle1

former British Champion and Contender, John Cowboy McCormack


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with best buddy Allie Colombo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Louis has King Levinsky down


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The light heavyweight Archie Moore considered the best ever


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tony Galento looking for ideas ahead of Louis fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mad as a barrel of frogs - Arturo Godoy finally calms down about the stoppage against Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis taking it and giving it against Johnny Shkor


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Galento the beer barrel that walked could fight too


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dirty fight - Galento v Max Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Cuban Nino Valdes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Nino Valdes and Dick Richardson shake on it at the weigh in - Randolph Turpin looks glad not to be tangling with either of these two


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another sparring partner bites the dus - Dempsey has Jack Burke out before he hits the floor


----------



## thistle1

Arthur 'Ginger' Sadd, British & World Top 10 Contender, 
fought damn near every British great worth mentioning during boxing's greatest era of the 1930s & 40s, 
from Welterweight to Light-Heavyweight.

described as an intelligently defensive and fast moving boxer.

in 1939, Sadd lost a questioned 15 round middleweight title fight to the feared and unrelenting Jock McAvoy. 
Sadd is also credited with well over 200 Pro Bouts!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

ALABAMA KID










Posted for Raymond Reeves and P Reeves from over at the other place just incase it helps their cause - any Aussies on here that may be able to help go check the Alabama Kid thread over there


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Clarence Reeves AKA Alabama Kid


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tunney-Greb 1923


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fighting Marine


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Demps


----------



## PhDP

Pretty scary comparison


----------



## Theron

Charles vs Burley

Just saw this, Ezzard looking way way skinnier than I imagined him at that time in his career tbh. Maybe it was just the other pic of him vs Burley where he looked bigger than in this one that made me think that.

Still surprisingly skinny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ezzard Charles some years later on his "worst night ever" against Nino Valdes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ezz after outpointing Joe Louis - the only man to do so


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Carp and Kid


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey weighing in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey displaying wingspan


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chappie & Chappie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gene


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tunney in 1924


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tunney battles Harry Greb in 1923


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Classic shot of Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dan Florio puts the wraps on Jersey Joe


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Arturo Godoy and Tom Sharkey make guest appearances at a strongman competition


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Izzy Klein gets Max Baer gloved up for a sparring session


----------



## rockyssplitnose

This guy was an awesome fighter, Jimmy Leto


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Two old boys put on a show as they re-live their own glory days - left is former middleweight Pat McGorvern right is the instantly recognisable Sailor Tom Sharkey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tom Sharkey again, at age 67 sparring with, Jack Dempsey sparring partner, Tilly Kid Herman


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tom Sharkey back in his own fighting days observed by trainer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tom Sharkey and Jim Jeffries re-enact there legendary title fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tom Sharkey at a fair celebrating 2 years of the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tom Sharkey again being introduced before his old buddy Jeffries was thrown to the wolves against Jack Johnson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis steps outside Tommy Farr's excellent left jab and tries to come inside it with his own left hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis training for his triumphant return vs Jack Sharkey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe doing powering his face


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dieticians & nutritionists were much more beautiful in the past


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe received an award for his efforts towards harmonious race relations


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Paulino Uscudun a man familiar with hard knocks has a gentler moment with his best friend


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Be careful daddy :yikes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Roland LaStarza says my arms hurt


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Al Weill tries to staunch the blood from Rockyssplitnose


----------



## rockyssplitnose

You checking me out!??


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Bond 0049


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier-Bonavena


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lamotta having prefight medical


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ernie Schaff and Jack Sharkey with trainer and manager manning the door at their gym


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier's last hurrah versus Jumbo Cummings


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sparring Tyson ain't easy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jumbo Cummings stopping Al Jones in 1


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jumbo Cumming battles Joe Frazier


----------



## rockyssplitnose

1930's heavyweight Otis Thomas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another 1930's heavyweight Al Big Boy Bray


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of my favourite pictures of one of my favourite fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

"So yeah Robinson was nothing..." Only joking The ever classy Turpin would never of said anything like that!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Challenger & champion Doug Jones and the perfect Harold Johnson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman having his ear nuzzled by one of his furry friends


----------



## Lester1583

El Intocable schooling Ali:


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## thistle1

CERDAN - Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie Moore's first fight on European soil against hand Kalbfell


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Floyd with a couple of big hitter Mike Tyson and Rocky Marciano


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson Bad Intensions


----------



## DB Cooper

Les Darcy on the way to the USA in 1916.


----------



## DB Cooper

3 Princeton University students pose after bare knuckles boxing matches in 1893.


----------



## ainalett

Badly beaten Mando Ramos


----------



## DB Cooper

Randolph Turpin


----------



## DB Cooper

...and his statue >>>


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson at his explosive best


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali nails Frazier with a right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bad ass moment between Lyle and Foreman


----------



## thistle1

Freddie Mills with one of his trademark _"haymakers"_ sends Scotland's Ken Shaw to the mat and splits his lip in two, oddly in both their encounters Shaw suffered the same fate at the hands of Mills resulting in two tko stoppages.


----------



## Phantom

Lester1583 said:


>


Great drawing of Gomez


----------



## ainalett

Aaron Pryor and Antonio Cervantes on 1980


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Theron

Burley and Louis C.K


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Biggest Upset ever


----------



## johnmaff36

rockyssplitnose said:


> Bad ass moment between Lyle and Foreman


great pic


----------



## Lester1583

Found this on some site - some rare stuff on Rocco:

Marchegiano (second from left) as he appeared in August 1946 prior to his trip to Portland, Oregon as a representative of the Fort Lewis amateur boxing team:


















Marchegiano's stunning demolition of a hugely talented opponent during his appearance in Portland back in 1946. Later his hapless foe would admit, â€˜I didnâ€™t come to my senses until two hours later when I was walking down the street with my dadâ€™:









Photostat of the discharge paper of Pvt. Marchegiano, Rocco F.:









Marchegiano enters the Lowell, Mass. sponsored Golden Gloves in February 1948 and quickly establishes himself as a powerful force:









Pro Debut:









The streak continues:









Controversial win:









Racing a horse in 1953:


----------



## Bugger

Carruthers-Songkitrat


----------



## Theron

1937 - Benny Leonard, Jack britton, Freddie Steele, Lew Tendler










Steele vs Hostak

















Steele vs Gorilla Jones










Steele vs Charley Hobo Williams










Steele vs Allen Matthews


----------



## doug.ie

Bugger said:


> Carruthers-Songkitrat


only time a world title (in the gloved era) was contested barefoot


----------



## Bugger

60k+ crowd.... Thai Royalty.... terrential rain.... exploding light bulbs.... delays...Songkitrat with a cut foot.... certainly was an eventful night


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Old Bugner tests young Bruno


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie looking strangely young


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holy & Lenny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Demps


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe had plenty of horse power to hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bare knuckle fighter Jake Kilrain pictured in 1931, 42 years after his legendary 75 rounder with the great John L Sullivan


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ez Charles sparring Harry Wills - now this woulda been fun to see!


----------



## johnmaff36

Outstanding work lads from all, particularly RSN, Doug and Theron. Ive just looked over the past couple dozen pages and i really should come into this thread more often. Fantastic pics.

just a few questions if anyone can help, who had the biggest mitts between Liston and Firpo? That guy had hands like fkin shovels. And was Hein ten hoff really 6ft 6in? I mean, he looks it alright but ive seen him as 6ft 3in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry Wills and sparmate (can somebody name the sparmate coz its bugging the hell out of me - think Langford may have sparked him at some point but there's no name jumping out at me?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Harry again with training camp buddies


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holyfield-Bowe I


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali-Patterson I


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Manassa Mauler checking the mail


----------



## johnmaff36

johnmaff36 said:


> Outstanding work lads from all, particularly RSN, Doug and Theron. Ive just looked over the past couple dozen pages and i really should come into this thread more often. Fantastic pics.
> 
> just a few questions if anyone can help, who had the biggest mitts between Liston and Firpo? That guy had hands like fkin shovels. And was Hein ten hoff really 6ft 6in? I mean, he looks it alright but ive seen him as 6ft 3in


any takers on my question?


----------



## doug.ie

johnmaff36 said:


> any takers on my question?


in between ??

6 feet 4.5 inches ?

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=_WYFAAAAIBAJ&pg=5664,5670271&hl=en


----------



## johnmaff36

doug.ie said:


> in between ??
> 
> 6 feet 4.5 inches ?
> 
> https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=_WYFAAAAIBAJ&pg=5664,5670271&hl=en


cheers Doug. Nice link. Can you shed any light on the mitt size of Firpo by any chance?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Stan Ketchel


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sweet William with his sweet, Mary Louise


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Irish eyes are smiling as Billy arrives in Philadelphia


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## rockyssplitnose

1943 Bivins wins by 13th round KO against Lloyd Marshall for the 'Duration Title'


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bivins again, this time defeating Lesnevich who made damn sure his title wasn't on the line


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Armstrong sparring Ken Overlin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Armstrong and brother Harry Armstrong


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman-Archie Moore play fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## thistle1

Bert Gilroy - 1949.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Cooper, as per usual cut around both eyes, catches the in rushing Joe Bugner with a right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry looking a bit more glam in studio pose


----------



## thistle1

I have noticed similar strange status information on British fight programs, can you see what the contradiction is?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Doc Kearns vs Angelo Dundee who ya got?


----------



## thistle1

Marcel Cerdan v Dick Turpin - 1949


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The colourful Max Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smoke & Jumbo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Marciano vs Don Cockell tale of the tape


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling leaning back away from sparring partners right cross before no doubt countering with his own right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling again arriving in the US to see Joe Louis defending title against Tommy Farr


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson looking predictably confident before Jim Flynn


----------



## Theron

Packey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis drops giant Buddy Baer like a tree


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Possibly the most awesomest pic of Joe Louis I've ever seen - absolutely beast!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Guess the weight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Louis limbering up


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Luis Firpo refereeing (??) Louis-Godoy Exhibition


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis greets former heavyweight champion and now Lieutenant Ommander Gene Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Primo Carnera


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jimmy Leto chatting with handler Dinny Mahon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Al 'Big Boy' Bray and his mum playing cards


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The great John Henry Lewis


----------



## thistle1

nice one above for the often forgotten John Henry Lewis...

here's Cockell v Valdez


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Luis Rodiguez and Emile Griffith are all smiles for their weigh in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Griffith and Paret


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Marciano tries to slip outside the left jab of Bernie Reynolds


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Old Dempsey sparring Max Schmeling at New Jersey training camp in May 1933


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack and his dog on his ranch


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Swedish banger Ingemar Johansson on his good nights could be brutal - this was one of his good nights


----------



## rockyssplitnose

This was one of his worst


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Press photo featuring former heavyweight contender Lee Oma and his manager Tex Sullivan pulling out of proposed exhibition with Joe Louis after witnessing how "friendly" Joe's punching looked in last 'exhibition' against Pat Valentino


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marty Marshall the first, and only man to beat (and break the jaw of) Sonny Liston before Cassius Clay


----------



## rockyssplitnose

I didn't stay up to listen this one because I thought the fight was that much of a joke


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman vs Bob Hope


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock victorious after detonating the best right hand ever on Jersey Joe Walcott


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe at the farm


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Referee directs Louis to the corner while Ramage needs a seat in his


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky and Ez go to war


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Baseball great Leon Wagner and Old Archie try make sure they keep one hand on the baseball bat just incase Joe gets any ideas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling feels the force


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston can't get that jab home on the elusive Ali


----------



## Theron

Greb sparring Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fred Fulton and Jess Willard the 2 that saw the best of Jack Dempsey


----------



## Theron

Louis Lewis press photo


----------



## Theron

Canzoneri 1933 training for Ross I


----------



## Theron

Gans and McFarland in a posed sparring scene










Gans and McFarland 1908


----------



## Theron

Charley Burley 1946, Centre Avenue YMCA, Pittsburgh


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Early Sonny Liston in 1953 vs Bennie Thomas I think


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Aussie hard rock Tom Heeney, the last man to face the great Gene Tunney, pictured in retirement, became an occasional referee aswell after being a fighter


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson and Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The legendary Henry Armstrong with Mike Tyson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smoke checks Tyson's wraps


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson-Tubbs


----------



## rockyssplitnose

ALI-LISTON II WEIGH IN A MUCH MORE SUBDUED AFFAIR THAN THE FIRST TIME AROUND


----------



## Theron

Gorilla Jones


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey with Jerry The Greek chatting after training ahead of exhibition bout - pic dated 17th February 1932


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Round 1 of 40 Battling Nelson vs Ad Wolgast


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The legendary perfect fighter, Holman Williams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis a man in hurry


----------



## rockyssplitnose

May Everett tries to boost her beaten husband Jimmy Braddock (think pic may have been in the weeks following loss to Joe Louis?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of the great trainer/fighter combos in heavyweight history


----------



## rockyssplitnose

"What's worryin' me now is this belly I got, usually when I was younger I could run it off but I training and I'm running and everyday I look at belly and it's the same size!??"


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Battle Of The Broken Jaw


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Willie Richie defeats the super tough Ad Wolgast


----------



## Theron

Willie Ritchie was one damn good lightweight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Richie against Charley Reilly in 1909


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Michael Moorer - brilliant boxer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

25 year old Rocky Marciano playing some ball (in, I assume, James Edgar playground) - catcher is kid brother Peter - by this time Marciano's now legendary record sat at 27-0 with 24 KO's


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Boilermaker


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sailor Tom


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe ribs Ali about his shiner


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali getting ready to become king again


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Approx 10 years previous ready to shock the world the first time


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali risking his brittle hands on the heavy at


----------



## rockyssplitnose

I shook up the world!! Ali in crazed mode flanked by Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott keeps an eye on things with Ali and Liston


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Brilliant Ali portrait


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another great shot of The Greatest caught after a hellish training session


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson Busting


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Anti-Joe Louis and The Anti-Jack Johnson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Manassa Mauler trains for possibly his peak moment the 18 second blitz of Fred Fulton


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey and Galento re-live their often talked about sparring match


----------



## Theron

Terrible Terry


----------



## Theron

Canzoneri tags Ross


----------



## Theron

Beau Jack vs Bob Montgomery


----------



## Theron

Billy Conn vs Al McCoy


----------



## Theron




----------



## Theron

Wilde and Villa weigh in, Philly Jack behind


----------



## Theron

Jimmy McLarnin & Clark Gable


----------



## Theron

Slapsie Maxie & The Toy Bulldog face off










__________________
Robinson vs Angott II


----------



## Theron

Chicago 1939

17 year old Ezzard Charles pictured on this golden gloves program competed in the 160 pound division and won by beating Pete Hantz in the final

Jimmy Bivins competed in the 147 pound division










__________________________
21 Year old Gene Tunney, 1919


----------



## Theron

The Cleveland Spiderman Jimmy Bivins

vs Walcott









vs Anton Christoforidis 1940









With Louis









3 Kings


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theron said:


> Wilde and Villa weigh in, Philly Jack behind


Hey Ron, do you know of anything in print anywhere where Philly Jack gives his opinions/the greats etc?? I know he sparred with Jem Mace and Joe Louis!!? Crazy!? As well as having sparred Tunney and Greb he fought Burns and Johnson as well - would be interesting to hear what he had to say??


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Hey Ron, do you know of anything in print anywhere where Philly Jack gives his opinions/the greats etc?? I know he sparred with Jem Mace and Joe Louis!!? Crazy!? As well as having sparred Tunney and Greb he fought Burns and Johnson as well - would be interesting to hear what he had to say??


Nothing comes to mind from memory unfortunately, I think he wrote for the Pittsburgh Press for a while, best chance of him giving his opinions on them is there id say


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky, actor George Raft and Brit Blond Bomber Billy Walker ringside


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Group selfie!!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe getting gloved up for sparring


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack and his dawgie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey vs Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Early published photo of Archie from 1938


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gaseous Cassius


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Fighting Marine flexing his guns


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jersey Joe Walcott struggles to disguise the mess of Ali-Liston II


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Baer spars Seal Harris in run up to challenging Primo Carnera


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Baer still smiling after having his face deformed by the fists of Lou Nova


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Primo Carnera in public training session in run up to fighting the rising star Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Mayor of Rome gets a bit frit by Marciano's strong arm


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Brockton Blockbuster and a snap of the Rex Layne fight - that Charlie Goldman considered his 'perfect fight'


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock versus Louis, Kid Matthews and LaStarza


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Baer goofing in out take photo from movie 'The Prizefighter And The Lady'


----------



## Burt Brooks

Great photo Rocky. Max Baer was the most charismatic heavyweight fighter ever. He eeked personality. Sadly I remember watching the retired Max Baer being introduced before a bout in 1959 on tv. He jumped over the ropes into the ring looking like the picture of health. A couple of weeks later Max Baer died alone in a hotel from a massive heart attack at the age of 50. Baer was a lovable big lug...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jim Corbett pictured at Manhattan Beach in 1896 (possibly public training for exhibition match with Tom Sharkey?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey training for Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sonny Liston sparring Curtis Bruce in November 1964 in preparation for rematch to Cassius Clay - this would've been the stage when Liston was succeeding in getting himself into the best shape of his career before Ali's conveniently timed hernia stalled him and he lost condition and all desire for the fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston again, sparring Jesse Bowdry, ahead of Liston-Clay I, with a rather experienced observer on the ring apron, non other than the Brown Bomber Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ray Leonard puts The Hitman through the ropes in late surge


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Timing is everything


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Orchid Man Georges Carpentier attacks Marcel Nilles with his fabled right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another French Icon. marcel Cerdan going to the body of Jean Pankowiak


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ken Norton winging his brutal body shots into Ali like he's hitting a stationary heavy bag


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Evander on his finest night


----------



## Theron

Home movie of older Griffith with Ron Lipton, talking boxing, shadowboxing etc, with a little bit of Joey Giardello at the end


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fred Fulton (pictured with?? Miske perhaps?)


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Fred Fulton (pictured with?? Miske perhaps?)


Jack Dillon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnson-Willard action


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ken Norton with Ring Magazine Correspondence Shirley Norman


----------



## DB Cooper

rockyssplitnose said:


> Timing is everything


Great shot. Hadn't seen it before either :cheers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A young Joe Frazier consoles Marion Conner after stopping him in 3 1967


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey pictured prior to Gibbons in Shelby with an 84 year old 'Mrs John Coyle' apparently giving her blessing to the champ?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

No one trained like Rocky Marciano


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with Joe ahead of Archie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My Favourite Fight - every picture of this fight looks like PAIN


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The 2 Jim's - Jeffries and Corbett pictured during early stages of Jeffries training for Johnson comeback


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali & Archie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Archie nails big Nino Valdes with a big right right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

2 masters of the arts Harold Johnson and Archie Moore clashing


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> 2 masters of the arts Harold Johnson and Archie Moore clashing


damn thats an awesome one


----------



## doug.ie

rockysplitnose..my old pal...you took over this thread and owned it and made it something epic..i salute you brother..happy xmas.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

doug.ie said:


> rockysplitnose..my old pal...you took over this thread and owned it and made it something epic..i salute you brother..happy xmas.


Hey my main man Dougie happy Christmas too matey and all the best for 2016 - just reminded me actually I on FB now aswell although barely use it to be honest but I will become friends/follow your FB classic boxing thing aswell mate - hope you are well


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Christmas is coming the goose is getting fat


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Galento-Louis newspaper report


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Pound 4 pound genius Charley Burley


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Georgia Abrams recovering after loss to Tony Zale, resulting in an 'internal hemorrhage of the right eyeball' :yikes


----------



## Jdempsey85

Jeff Merritt vs Stander+Clark


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Blockbuster busting The Mongoose


----------



## Theron




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis trading with Arturo Godoy at close quarters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jimmy McLarnin 1932 in training for Lou Brilliard


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis sparring Larry Johnson in 1935


----------



## thistle1

Fritzie Zivic and Nikola Tesla, who da thought... "smarter than the average bear."


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of the physically strongest champions ever Rocky Marciano can't lift old Johnny Coulon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky riding the early storm against reigning champion Walcott


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Bob Fitzsimmons not only had the heart of a lion, but he also _had a lion_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fitz had some heavy arms on him too


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Sugarman not being very sweet


----------



## rockyssplitnose

About to get down to business


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier the blind bull charging into the Matadors spears


----------



## Jdempsey85




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Battling Siki on I assume some old styles kettlebell type kit


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And working with the medicine ball


----------



## rockyssplitnose

With a sparring partner


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And looking pleased with himself


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A colourised photo of Jack Sharkey with Al Capone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sam McVea at the cycling


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## doug.ie

rockyssplitnose said:


> A colourised photo of Jack Sharkey with Al Capone


day before st valentines day stock crash.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Toy Bulldog


----------



## rockyssplitnose

We'd all like to see more boxers let loose on the odd politician


----------



## prepasur

Heavyweight champions until Marciano:



















Also i have observed that Ezzard Charles sometimes used to stand more squared than Louis, Robinson, Walcott, etc. i think he wanted to set up the left hook more than the right hand. Am i right or not??


----------



## prepasur

Nobody knows Ezzard Charles:


----------



## prepasur




----------



## prepasur




----------



## prepasur

In this picture you can see what i talk about about the more "squared" stance that sometimes Ezzard Charles adopted, i see this stance baited the oponent to throw a punch at him, then Charles threw a left hooke and his head transferred to his right side into the more "bladed" stance (like the one Joe Louis adopts in some pictures):


----------



## prepasur




----------



## prepasur




----------



## prepasur

Remember this picture?:










Here is an interesting article, about archie moore that also includes a different angle of that picture:


----------



## prepasur

Ezzard in the army:


----------



## prepasur

Ezzard charles circa 1954:


----------



## Theron

Really great Charles pics cheers for posting them all here


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey in the process of chasing Carpentier out of the ring


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A moment later from another angle


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey goofing around on set with Douglas Fairbanks and Charlie Chaplin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey in fight mode


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey holds the bag for the booming punching Max Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Art Lasky posing with former champs Jim Jeffries and Jess Willard


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And Jess back in his ring days


----------



## rockyssplitnose

George Chuvalo the Canadian hard rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

What it says on the tin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ernie Terrel vs Thad Spencer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky Marciano seems unbothered by Joe Bugners right to the body


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano looking up at the beast that is Max Baer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis with the man he called 'the perfect fighter', Holman Williams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

20 year old Cassius Clay brings 50 year old Archie Moore's legendary career to an end


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was real scared of getting in the ring with black fighters everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was scared of black fighters everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was scared to get in the ring with a black fighter everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was scared to get in the ring with black fighters everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was scared to get in the ring with a black fighter everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was racist and scared to fight black fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was a racist who wouldn't fight black fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was a racist who wouldn't dare get in the ring with a black fighter


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was a racist who wouldn't mix with black fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was scared of black fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was a racist who wouldn't mix with black fighters


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey was really a racist everyone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Yeah Dempsey really looks in awe of Harry Wills


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Amongst the premier power punchers in history - Cleveland BigCat Williams and Bob Satterfield face off - something had to give and on this occasion it was Williams inside 3 rounds


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cleve again caught up in the whirlwind of the greatest at his greatest


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A classic boxing picture taker with his prettiest model


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey and trainer in camp


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano right hand had a habit of rearranging people's faces


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius and Angelo


----------



## Jdempsey85

@rockyssplitnose

Love the Dempsey pics:cheers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Heavyweight challenger to Ezzard Charles, Pat Valentino


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Poor heavy bag


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Poor medicine ball


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Poor neck


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Poor shadow


----------



## rockyssplitnose

This guy made his own records


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Who says Rocky had no jab??!


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Joe Louis with the man he called 'the perfect fighter', Holman Williams


Thats a fuckin awesome one :cheers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mikey with Joey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theron said:


> Thats a fuckin awesome one :cheers


Here's these two greats again just before Holman set off for Cerdan in Paris


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Sharkey pictured in training for what would be his his last fight as champion against Italian giant Primo Carnera


----------



## DB Cooper

Ali and Chavez


----------



## Theron

rockyssplitnose said:


> Here's these two greats again just before Holman set off for Cerdan in Paris


Always great to see more pics of the guys in the Murderers Row, poor ol Holman though, was really an aged fighter by this time, his eyes look in very bad shape


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Little Harry being leaned on by two big Brits


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frank and Henry again


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cooper-Bugner controversial ending


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jersey Joe Walcott with his dodgy as hell manager Felix Bochichio


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Cooper and Jack Dempsey - could Jack go one better with his vicious left hook??


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Clay in preparation for Archie Moore


----------



## rockyssplitnose

I'm a bad man


----------



## rockyssplitnose

What you lookin at?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius in victory


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

The return of the King


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Maxie never could take anything seriously


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Cinderella Man-child


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gene Tunney in training before a skip rope session


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The last second of the last 10-count of Rocky Marciano's knockout career


----------



## rockyssplitnose

About an hour or so earlier a determined Archie was wrapping his hands ready for his near date with destiny


----------



## scartissue

rockyssplitnose said:


>


Interesting and confusing that short piece written on Sabedong. When asked he stated that Ali was not the best he ever fought. He said the best he ever fought was Howard King. Sabedong knocked out King in the first round. And he was the best????? It must have been a helluva 3 minutes.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chuvalo taking it to Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Chuvalo taking it to Lewis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Schmeling after a round of sparring


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Don't make me angry when I'm holding a table tennis bat


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rumble in the jungle


----------



## rockyssplitnose

And a nice gentle comeback fight


----------



## Jdempsey85




----------



## rockyssplitnose

lb4lb legend Harry Greb










And battling Tiger Flowers


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Just came across these photos I've never seen of Jack Johnson fighting Arthur Cravan in Barcelona

QUESTION FOR CHECKHOOKERS - these look to me like they might be stills from film? Was this fight filmed?? If so has anyone seen or know the whereabouts of the film?


----------



## turpinr

rockyssplitnose said:


> This guy made his own records


----------



## turpinr

rockyssplitnose said:


> This guy made his own records


What a fighter !! One of the very best and a gent to boot


----------



## turpinr

rockyssplitnose said:


> This guy made his own records





prepasur said:


> Heavyweight champions until Marciano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have observed that Ezzard Charles sometimes used to stand more squared than Louis, Robinson, Walcott, etc. i think he wanted to set up the left hook more than the right hand. Am i right or not??


Charles had a hell of a left hook, you are right


----------



## turpinr

That's a pic I've never seen before


----------



## turpinr

Billy Conn and Joe Louis... What a pairing, in or put of the ring.
Real legends


----------



## turpinr

Turpin was friends with his great nemisis till the end.


----------



## turpinr

Cheers rocky, not seen this one before.


----------



## turpinr

OK at shooting big game but shite at world wars.


----------



## Arka

rockyssplitnose said:


> Dempsey was scared of black fighters
> 
> ............


I've been looking at Dempsey's record ,listed at Boxrec. Some unusual activity statistics.

In *1918*,at the age of 22/23 ,he had *21 *fights.

In the eight year period(*1919-1927*) ,in which he was champ for most of it,he had *9* fights.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/9009


----------



## doug.ie

Arka said:


> I've been looking at Dempsey's record ,listed at Boxrec. Some unusual activity statistics.
> 
> In *1918*,at the age of 22/23 ,he had *21 *fights.
> 
> In the eight year period(*1919-1927*) ,in which he was champ for most of it,he had *9* fights.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/9009


in one fight, he was floored 9 times.
in the 1st round.


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Patterson hangs tough against the rugged George Chuvalo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A class act in victory


----------



## rockyssplitnose

No pulling out injured from Patterson even against the greatest of all time


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Looking to slip Ingemar's jab


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Young Cassius given a testing time by Doug Jones


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Staying focused


----------



## rockyssplitnose

I'm still the greatest, an I'm knocking out all bums, an if you get too smart I'll knock _you_ out!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Nope you don't want any of this


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Retired Rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The face of victory


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Ed Sanders


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Two BIG right hands


----------



## Arka

.........


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius Clay in victory over former American Footballer Charlie Powell - showing the number of rounds as predicted


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Fight of the century?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Clay showing Powell the 3 fingers at the weigh in


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston


----------



## Arka

Been looking for these pics for years. Sonny in Newcastle, riding a white horse. :smile


----------



## Arka

And in Glasgow....


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis, long after his ring days, having a spar with Thad Spencer


----------



## rockyssplitnose

You'd have thought Wally would've got used to picking up the count by the time of Ali-Liston II - he had to give Tom McNeeley at least 8 counts out of 11 trips to the canvas against Floyd Patterson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis receives a towelling down from post Chappie trainer Mannie Seaman who had also trained the great Benny Leanord previously


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Emile Griffith on the scales ahead of tragic match with Benny Paret


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Welterweight and Middleweight legend Griffith flanked by heavyweight champ Smokin Joe Frazier and challenger Buster Mathis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Muhammad training for George


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Foreman-Frazier I & II


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Loving the new look by the way... And keeping it old school here haha


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A big star in the big city


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali flashing a whole city


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A true innovator Ali doing some early parkour


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lennox when he was Lennox


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Still pretty


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Toledo storm


----------



## Arka

_"Well?"_


----------



## rockyssplitnose

2 of boxings avant garde messrs Carpentier and Schmeling


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Schmeling handing Louis his first defeat


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Same fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis arrives and Primo Carnera departs


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius Clay up close and personal with Charlie Powell


----------



## rockyssplitnose

George Foreman and Sandy Saddler


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Liston


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson-Ruddock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

More shots from Tyson-Ruddock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Great pic


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson vs Tyrell Biggs


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson vs Ribalta


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My favourite fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano-Vingo


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky dumps Kid Matthews


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Kid Gavilán vs Ike Williams


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Randolph Turpin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

P4P The Greatest Of All Time??


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Robby


----------



## rockyssplitnose

ill-fated Jimmy Doyle fight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano-LaStarza


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky with Red Skelton pictured in 1956


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My old drinking buddy centre with Roland LaStarza far right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rex Layne


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Pic from 1945 featuring the great Jimmy Bivins left, and the even greater Charley Burley 2nd from right


----------



## rockyssplitnose

2 peas in a pod


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jersey Joe


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Michigan Assassin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott sizes up 6'6" Hein Ten Hoff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Theeee winnerrrr and still champierrn Joooe Louis!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Johnson-Bill Lang


----------



## Phantom

@rockyssplitnose, this thread is the absolute crown jewel of CHB. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Phantom

Do you have anything regarding Monzon, Napoles or Pastrano?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Phantom said:


> @rockyssplitnose, this thread is the absolute crown jewel of CHB. Keep up the good work!


 Cheers Phantom


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Phantom said:


> Do you have anything regarding Monzon, Napoles or Pastrano?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Monzon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

One of my favourite all time fights


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Emile Griffith in between rounds against Ralph Duphas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Monzon-Napoles


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Killa shot of a killer fighter


----------



## Jdempsey85

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723907541076332544


----------



## Phantom

Awesome....just awesome rocky! Much obliged!!


----------



## Phantom

Another favorite of mine...Emile Griffith


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gorgeous Georges and Joe Jeanette


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Phantom said:


> Awesome....just awesome rocky! Much obliged!!


hey don't mention it!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Willie and Ange


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jose Napoles winning Welterweight title from Curtis Cokes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Qualities of a man and fighter in equal quantities


----------



## Phantom

Willie was sure a good looking ***!!!(no ****) One of my very favorite fighters of all time BTW.


----------



## Phantom

rocky, this has to be after Mantequilla both ko'ed Ernie Indian Red Lopez AND nearly knocked his eyeball out of his head...with ONE short, perfect right uppercut....


----------



## Phantom

Napoles vs Cokes...the utter outclassing and dominance over an opponent,...a very good opponent BTW.


----------



## Phantom

Awesome, just awesome...don't mean to sound like a broken record, but you've done an AWESOME job of carrying on after doug.ie....you guys are in a class by yourselves!


----------



## Phantom

rocky, you've jacked up the quality of this forum for me so much already with Monzon, Napoles and Pastrano,....I'd like to push my luck one more time....if you could dig up something on Jimmy Young...(I promise I'll leave you alone after that...:deal)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Carp and Jean


----------



## Phantom

A total bad ass...


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Superfight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Don't upset this bench


----------



## rockyssplitnose

These 2 wrestled for boxings P4P No.1 spot too


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rest in peace Kenny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Phantom said:


> rocky, you've jacked up the quality of this forum for me so much already with Monzon, Napoles and Pastrano,....I'd like to push my luck one more time....if you could dig up something on Jimmy Young...(I promise I'll leave you alone after that...:deal)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

_Oh no you don't want none of this Muhammad








_


----------



## Phantom

Thank you rockyssplitnose,...you are indeed *The Man!!* Much obliged!!


----------



## rockyssplitnose

George & Jimmy


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Harder They Fall - Jersey Joe before shooting scene where he kayoes the 6'10" Mick Lane


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marciano tries to smother a right hand from Wally


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rex Layne lands right on the button with his booming right hand


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott with pretend Rocky


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott makes Violent Elmer Ray wince


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Hands Of Stone stands defiant in the face of Marvelous Marvin


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott watches Ezz Charles vainly attempt to recover from his left hookercut bomb


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky wins again


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis destroying the freakishly big Abe Simon


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Turns out Joe Louis was the fastest man on wheels


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime time Louis training with medicine ball

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos/6151935pompton-lakes-nj-joe-louis-sensational-detroit-*****-who-is-picture-id515954660


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The too brave for his own good Lee Savold is saved from any more damage from the fists of Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Great motion shot of Louis fighting Violent Elmer Ray in an 'exhibition' - one of 3 they engaged in - Ray twice lasted the distance - the other time being being retired between rounds


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Some shots of my grandads old mate Jack London from Blackpool - father of Brian London (and a much better fighter than Brian according to my grandad)

With wife









In his armchair









At home









Taking a right hander from ill fated Freddie Mills









In more ring action


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Violent Elmer Ray at home with his trophy (not sure what the trophy is?)


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott launches his famed left hook downstairs on Hein Tenn Hoff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dempsey and Douglas Fairbanks Jnr give Charlie Chaplin a leg up


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tommy Farr begins training for Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My grandads mate again Jack London shakes the hand of Tommy Farr visiting his son Brian's training camp for Floyd Patterson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Smoke


----------



## ThinBlack

rockyssplitnose said:


> Ken Norton with Ring Magazine Correspondence Shirley Norman


Wonder if Ken and Shirley hooked up?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Genius that was Jack Johnson in style


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Another ring genius Charley Burley pictured in the gym with other fighters from Centre Avenue YMCA Pittsburgh in 1946


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A rarely seen photo of Dempsey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Max Baer is visited in training by Toy Bulldog Mickey Walker


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Man Of Steel


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Zale


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ray Arcel and Tony Zale all smiles


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Arguably England's greatest ever P4P Ted Kid Lewis pictured with sparring partner in camp


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Epic


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tunney-Carp. Personally I think prime Carp beats the same Tunney


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Steve Lott with the great Joe Louis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

....and rollin with Mikey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Frazier-Foreman II


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis one of the 66 times his big right glove was raised in victory


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Gorgeous Georges


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Looking as cool as a cucumber in one of the most startling moments in boxing history - it could only be Cassius Clay


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sonny


----------



## rockyssplitnose

My favourite fighter of my youth - Hands Of Stone


----------



## rockyssplitnose

More Duran


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## Trail

rockyssplitnose said:


> More Duran


That bottom picture. Hard fucking bastard.


----------



## Trail

rockyssplitnose said:


> More shots from Tyson-Ruddock


Man, I miss Mike.


----------



## Trail

This thread is fucking great. @rockyssplitnose sterling contributions.


----------



## Trail

rockyssplitnose said:


>


Every Ali picture since last Friday/Saturday has seemed much more poignant than it was the day before.


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big George


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali had great eyes and hand control


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Mikey


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tuaman


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Freakin' hell


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Sweat in the gym, don't bleed in the street


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Eyeballing Lewis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Wally in 1971 with his finest hour on the wall


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lennox Logger Lewis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Lennox Vs Glenn


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Dodgy dodgy very dodgy - maybe Bundini's face tells a story?


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Think this might've been in London before one of the Cooper fights


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Wally and Louie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

More Wally and Louie


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali is all eyes


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Muhammad And Marty


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson in Paris in '33


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson on the pads


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Big Frank


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Henry Cooper's nasty cut eye


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis Ali's parade


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis separating Bugner and Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Walcott jab to the stomach of the 6'6" Hein Ten Hoff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe Louis ribbing Ali about looking hot in his sweatsuit


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Joe with someone else looking hot - Edma Mae Morris - one the set of 1939 movie Spirit Of Youth


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rocky plays piano with doggy accompaniment


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The man who started it all


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Tyson and Sammy Scaff


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Holy too quick for Quick Tillis


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Douglas-Tyson


----------



## rockyssplitnose

TYSON-SPINKS


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Rock vs Mongoose


----------



## rockyssplitnose




----------



## rockyssplitnose

Prime Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Ali weighing in for Quarry II


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Computer Superfight


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Johnson's ghost is here! The return of Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Two of the greatest


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Cassius Clay limbers up for Archie Moore


----------



## rockyssplitnose

A determined & focused looking Muhammad Ali


----------



## rockyssplitnose

The Wild Bull Of The Pampas


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Jack Dempsey preparing for sparring


----------



## rockyssplitnose

Marvin


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

Always loved this painting, it has a high artistic quality. I have it printed and framed in my lounge room.

"brown bomber" - robert riggs


----------



## thehook13

Frazier asked how a fight would go between him and Joe Louis


----------



## thehook13

I know these videos are dime a dozen but great action to watch in here


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

Liston


----------



## johnmaff36

rockyssplitnose said:


> Tyson on the pads


look at those legs !!!!! Some power emanating from those pins.

Great work btw, brilliant pix


----------



## johnmaff36

rockyssplitnose said:


> Jack Johnson's ghost is here! The return of Ali


surely thats not jesse jackson in the middle is it?


----------



## thehook13

Rocky Graziano, middleweight champion boxer, portrait taken by director Stanley Kubrick in 1947






*Thursday, November 1, 2012*
http://lightbox.time.com/2012/11/01...tanley-kubrick-enters-the-ring/#ixzz2AzUcsvGk


_*Thomas Rocco Barbella*_ (1919 - 1990), better known as _*Rocky Graziano*_, was an American boxer. Graziano was considered one of the greatest knockout artists in boxing history, often displaying the capacity to take his opponent out with a single punch. He was ranked 23rd on _The Ring_ magazine list of the greatest punchers of all time.












Rocky Graziano eating breakfast with his family.

Rocky Graziano playing cards with the boys

Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999).Rocky Graziano, He's a Good Boy Now. Man applying petroleum jelly to Rocky Graziano.1949-1950. 



Rocky Graziano exercising.


----------



## thehook13

John David Jackson was ahead on the scorecards. 80-71, 80-73, 79-74. Jackson made two huge cuts over Castro's eyes, knocked out two of his teeth, and broke his nose. Now with Castro against the ropes once again, many wondered when it would finally be stopped." This Day In Boxing Dec 10 1994.


----------



## DB Cooper

Apologies if this has been posted before >>>










Jersey Joe Walcott vs Joe Louis, Madison Square Garden, NYC.


----------



## doug.ie

i wont quote the graziano post there....but when i went with her indoors to new york in 2010 i stumbled into the small museum of new york up near central park...and in the middle of it was a large standalone display with all of the pictures you posted and details of that first stanley kubrick film on walter cartier.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Montag

Duo said:


> Jumbo built his body up with weights in jail. It was not purely a genetic gift. No, he did not out muscle Frazier in their draw or physically manhandle Joe. Foreman was an absolute freak in terms of physical strength. Cummings would have stopped Bruno in that opening round had he stunned Frank earlier, and in fact, maybe Bruno would not have beaten the count if that was a knockdown punch. Floyd never came remotely close to doing anything like that to an arthritic Smoke pushing 38, coming out of five and a half years retirement, and nudging 230 pounds.
> 
> Frazier-Cummings may have been dismal when measured against Joe's prime, but as a self-contained event, it was a much better heavyweight scrap than Snipes-Cummings had been, and the print media was unduly harsh about it. Going in, most assumed Jumbo would physically manhandle him as Foreman did, maul him into retreat and easy defeat. That Frazier was even in the kind of shape he was to go through ten rounds like that with the degree of arthritis he had is insane.
> 
> Cummings is now locked up for life under the "three strikes" law in Illinois, after a murder conviction originally sent him to jail, kidnapping and armed robbery later ending his boxing career, then felony theft to put him behind bars for keeps. At least he didn't try biting Frazier like he did Snipes.


Do you have any information or articles talking about Joe's arthritis?


----------



## Duo

Montag said:


> Do you have any information or articles talking about Joe's arthritis?


No, not currently. Most of what I read was in print articles long before the Internet came around, but Joe's chronic health problems were common knowledge. He did NOT talk about those problems too much himself though.

He pretty much toughed out the fact of having arthritis, a condition which continues to elude effectively reliable treatments.

Allow me to preface what I'm going to say about Smoke by discussing another HW Champion with arthritis...

Jimmy Braddock spoke in fine detail about how the combination of Louis as a challenger, and his own mounting arthritic hindrances dethroned him as HW Champion over the final four rounds of his eighth round knockout. (Jimmy said he fought as well as he ever did, with all the experience he could muster, and that he was all right over the first four rounds. In fact, if you stop viewing Louis-Braddock after the opening four rounds, the Cinderella Man's experiential and skill improvement over the filmed boxing lesson Tommy Loughran gave Jimmy eight years earlier is incredible, but at no time did Braddock ever even hint he could have ever defeated Louis without being hampered by any arthritis. He simply made it clear that if you wanted to see HIM at the very best HE could be, the first four rounds of his performance against Louis show it, and Jimmy was respected all the rest of his life for insisting to his corner that he go out on his sword and shield entering round eight.)

Braddock said he retired after decisioning Farr because winning his last match was one of his two goals in boxing (winning the HW Championship being the other), and because his mounting arthritis was no longer allowing him to move backwards (an absolute necessity, since arthritic hands had already caused this former power puncher to be suspended from boxing).

While boxers are supposed to be tough, especially HW Champions, Joe Frazier may have been the absolute toughest of those titlists. He breaks his left thumb before the 1964 Olympic HW Finals, and tells NO ONE, simply soaking it in ice water and Epsom salts (in part to prevent it from noticeably swelling). Shards of metal from a faulty speedbag hinge fly into his left eye during a training session, blinding that eye, and he continues his career by keeping it a secret. (Think about this. A fractured thumb in a sparring session sustained by Buster Mathis kept him out of the Tokyo Games, giving Smoke that opportunity, and a torn retina sustained by Leotis Martin in his knockout of Sonny Liston ended his career, forever depriving him of a shot at Frazier. Joe had excellent examples of why to keep his mouth shut.)

Everybody knows how "Billy Boy" broke his left arm as a boy wrestling a giant farm hog on the loose, how that arm did not set properly in healing, due to lack of proper medical care in an impoverished rural setting, resulting in him unable to fully straighten it, resulting in an ideal hook. (He actually had a pretty good left jab and right, but they are most on display when he wins the 1964 HW Gold Medal, in the 1974 Jerry Quarry rematch, and in his 1981 finale with Cummings, when with his hook ineffective and well prepared for, he still surprises with his hand speed unloading jabs and rights while sidestepping quickly. Even in December 1981, he was a VASTLY superior boxer to Jumbo, showed better generalship in neutralizing Floyd's physical strength, and footage of their draw reveals a good fight which the spectators in Chicago cheered at the final bell.)

Smoke was a fellow who tended to take what most would consider handicaps, and turn those situations into opportunities. Training induced blindness in his left eye became a focusing opportunity, a fractured left arm resulted in an ATG left hook, and when that left hook was rendered impotent in the Olympic final, or against Cummings, his left jab and right hand saved him from defeat. (One thing he could NOT do was adapt to blindness in Manila the way Sam Langford did in knocking out Tiger Flowers for the Boston Terror's last great win. Eddie Futch saw in the Phillipines that Frazier wasn't defending against Ali's right effectively after Joe's good right eye swelled up, and stopped it after 14 in a situation where scoring referee Carlos Padilla later said on camera he would have stopped it around 45 seconds after they touched gloves if Frazier was not rallying. Futch next saved Joe from the igonimy of an automatic third knockdown TKO in the Foreman rematch.)

Frazier sure had a pair on him! Peralta rematched an inexperienced GF, but only Lyle really pursued a rematch among those who did not compete against Foreman a second time. (Big Ron was also on a different level of toughness. Who the hell else was NOT afraid to get EMBARRASSED against Jimmy Young a second time in front of an audience?)

Due to the ineffectiveness and relative impotence of his left hook against Cummings, Joe sensibly decided not to fight again. His hook had done some damage to GF's right eye in their 1976 rematch, causing that eye to swell up, but that same power wasn't there five and a half year later in Chicago, and it's not unusual for an oft injured hand and arm to be a primary arthritis target. (Still, most expected Cummings to steamroller Smoke with vastly superior physical strength, but that didn't work for Chuvalo, it didn't work for Stander, and going by the footage, a draw for Frazier-Cummings was a reasonable verdict, not a sentimental gift for Joe. George Foreman was a physical freak among freaks, as demonstrated by his casually effortless shoving of a heavily steroided Tommy Morrison.)

Just to train the way Frazier did was an expression of how tough he was. I do NOT consider his story to be a sad one like many dramatists. He matched the average life expectancy for United States born residents of his generation, likely would have died of some obesity related disease in his 30's if he'd never been an athlete, and when he did die of liver cancer, death came quickly. (He publicly pitied Ali, who HATED being pitied, and displays good cheer in his late life interviews. Boxing has a lot of tragic stories, but considering the high blood pressure, kidney problems and arthritis Joe Frazier inherited, I consider his entry into a gym for losing weight merely so he could fit his legs into his pants to have resulted in one of boxing's greatest success stories. He lived to a later age than three of my four biological grandparents.)

People ignorantly comment on how "sad" it is to see Joe in his exhibition at age 62 with then Memphis Mayor Willie Herenton. That's crap. Frazier was moving around the ring with a smile on his face for three one minute rounds, NOT with his torso covered by a tee shirt like Zale and Graziano were for their reunion exhibition, and he wasn't rolling around the ring in a wheelchair or leaning on a cane or walker either. He was putting on a display of fooling around for the spectators to raise money for the city's drug court. (That's something else often ignored. In his 60's in a wheelchair, Louis was a charity case. In his 60's in a boxing exhibition, Frazier was a charity contributor.)

Respect, appreciation and admiration for Joe Frazier are among the words which come to my mind when considering him, NOT pity or sorrow! Also, it takes a MAN to be a Dad. When Smoke embraces his humiliated and weeping son Marvis after his boy gets blasted out in one by Larry Holmes and stands by Marvis in the dressing room for the television interview afterwards, he shows the world the same heart which made him Champion.


----------



## Montag

Duo said:


> No, not currently. Most of what I read was in print articles long before the Internet came around, but Joe's chronic health problems were common knowledge. He did NOT talk about those problems too much himself though.
> 
> He pretty much toughed out the fact of having arthritis, a condition which continues to elude effectively reliable treatments.
> 
> Allow me to preface what I'm going to say about Smoke by discussing another HW Champion with arthritis...
> 
> Jimmy Braddock spoke in fine detail about how the combination of Louis as a challenger, and his own mounting arthritic hindrances dethroned him as HW Champion over the final four rounds of his eighth round knockout. (Jimmy said he fought as well as he ever did, with all the experience he could muster, and that he was all right over the first four rounds. In fact, if you stop viewing Louis-Braddock after the opening four rounds, the Cinderella Man's experiential and skill improvement over the filmed boxing lesson Tommy Loughran gave Jimmy eight years earlier is incredible, but at no time did Braddock ever even hint he could have ever defeated Louis without being hampered by any arthritis. He simply made it clear that if you wanted to see HIM at the very best HE could be, the first four rounds of his performance against Louis show it, and Jimmy was respected all the rest of his life for insisting to his corner that he go out on his sword and shield entering round eight.)
> 
> Braddock said he retired after decisioning Farr because winning his last match was one of his two goals in boxing (winning the HW Championship being the other), and because his mounting arthritis was no longer allowing him to move backwards (an absolute necessity, since arthritic hands had already caused this former power puncher to be suspended from boxing).
> 
> While boxers are supposed to be tough, especially HW Champions, Joe Frazier may have been the absolute toughest of those titlists. He breaks his left thumb before the 1964 Olympic HW Finals, and tells NO ONE, simply soaking it in ice water and Epsom salts (in part to prevent it from noticeably swelling). Shards of metal from a faulty speedbag hinge fly into his left eye during a training session, blinding that eye, and he continues his career by keeping it a secret. (Think about this. A fractured thumb in a sparring session sustained by Buster Mathis kept him out of the Tokyo Games, giving Smoke that opportunity, and a torn retina sustained by Leotis Martin in his knockout of Sonny Liston ended his career, forever depriving him of a shot at Frazier. Joe had excellent examples of why to keep his mouth shut.)
> 
> Everybody knows how "Billy Boy" broke his left arm as a boy wrestling a giant farm hog on the loose, how that arm did not set properly in healing, due to lack of proper medical care in an impoverished rural setting, resulting in him unable to fully straighten it, resulting in an ideal hook. (He actually had a pretty good left jab and right, but they are most on display when he wins the 1964 HW Gold Medal, in the 1974 Jerry Quarry rematch, and in his 1981 finale with Cummings, when with his hook ineffective and well prepared for, he still surprises with his hand speed unloading jabs and rights while sidestepping quickly. Even in December 1981, he was a VASTLY superior boxer to Jumbo, showed better generalship in neutralizing Floyd's physical strength, and footage of their draw reveals a good fight which the spectators in Chicago cheered at the final bell.)
> 
> Smoke was a fellow who tended to take what most would consider handicaps, and turn those situations into opportunities. Training induced blindness in his left eye became a focusing opportunity, a fractured left arm resulted in an ATG left hook, and when that left hook was rendered impotent in the Olympic final, or against Cummings, his left jab and right hand saved him from defeat. (One thing he could NOT do was adapt to blindness in Manila the way Sam Langford did in knocking out Tiger Flowers for the Boston Terror's last great win. Eddie Futch saw in the Phillipines that Frazier wasn't defending against Ali's right effectively after Joe's good right eye swelled up, and stopped it after 14 in a situation where scoring referee Carlos Padilla later said on camera he would have stopped it around 45 seconds after they touched gloves if Frazier was not rallying. Futch next saved Joe from the igonimy of an automatic third knockdown TKO in the Foreman rematch.)
> 
> Frazier sure had a pair on him! Peralta rematched an inexperienced GF, but only Lyle really pursued a rematch among those who did not compete against Foreman a second time. (Big Ron was also on a different level of toughness. Who the hell else was NOT afraid to get EMBARRASSED against Jimmy Young a second time in front of an audience?)
> 
> Due to the ineffectiveness and relative impotence of his left hook against Cummings, Joe sensibly decided not to fight again. His hook had done some damage to GF's right eye in their 1976 rematch, causing that eye to swell up, but that same power wasn't there five and a half year later in Chicago, and it's not unusual for an oft injured hand and arm to be a primary arthritis target. (Still, most expected Cummings to steamroller Smoke with vastly superior physical strength, but that didn't work for Chuvalo, it didn't work for Stander, and going by the footage, a draw for Frazier-Cummings was a reasonable verdict, not a sentimental gift for Joe. George Foreman was a physical freak among freaks, as demonstrated by his casually effortless shoving of a heavily steroided Tommy Morrison.)
> 
> Just to train the way Frazier did was an expression of how tough he was. I do NOT consider his story to be a sad one like many dramatists. He matched the average life expectancy for United States born residents of his generation, likely would have died of some obesity related disease in his 30's if he'd never been an athlete, and when he did die of liver cancer, death came quickly. (He publicly pitied Ali, who HATED being pitied, and displays good cheer in his late life interviews. Boxing has a lot of tragic stories, but considering the high blood pressure, kidney problems and arthritis Joe Frazier inherited, I consider his entry into a gym for losing weight merely so he could fit his legs into his pants to have resulted in one of boxing's greatest success stories. He lived to a later age than three of my four biological grandparents.)
> 
> People ignorantly comment on how "sad" it is to see Joe in his exhibition at age 62 with then Memphis Mayor Willie Herenton. That's crap. Frazier was moving around the ring with a smile on his face for three one minute rounds, NOT with his torso covered by a tee shirt like Zale and Graziano were for their reunion exhibition, and he wasn't rolling around the ring in a wheelchair or leaning on a cane or walker either. He was putting on a display of fooling around for the spectators to raise money for the city's drug court. (That's something else often ignored. In his 60's in a wheelchair, Louis was a charity case. In his 60's in a boxing exhibition, Frazier was a charity contributor.)
> 
> Respect, appreciation and admiration for Joe Frazier are among the words which come to my mind when considering him, NOT pity or sorrow! Also, it takes a MAN to be a Dad. When Smoke embraces his humiliated and weeping son Marvis after his boy gets blasted out in one by Larry Holmes and stands by Marvis in the dressing room for the television interview afterwards, he shows the world the same heart which made him Champion.


Thanks Duo!
I really appreciate you're thoughtful and comprehensive response. Like you, I have a lot of admiration for Joe Frazier in and out of the ring. I have heard of numerous incidents in which people who met him came away admiring him more then before they met.

Though I was aware that he had some serious shoulder issues I've never been able to find out to the extent he was hampered by them. As you pointed out, he does not seem like someone who would discuss physical challenges that he was facing never mind use them as an alibi for performance in the ring. I don't think the world got to see Smokin Joe at his Peak following the Fight of the Century. While his hospitalization following the first fight Muhammad Ali is well-known the specific circumstances still seems somewhat mysterious. I suspect that the kidney and hypertension from which he suffered for bigger issues than people understand.

I also believe that you were raised a very good point regarding his effective right hand. It is my numbing the number of so cold boxing aficionados who claimed that Joe was a one-armed fighter. In addition to the fights you point it out Chuvalo and Ellis also provide excellent examples of its effectiveness.

I'm always amazed when people question his durability and chin following his loss to Foreman. I don't think there is ever been another fighter in history has been lifted off his feet buy a punch and still had ability and the heart to get back and carry on. Thank you again, and I look forward to any information or insight that you may have in the future.


----------



## Montag

rockyssplitnose said:


> Frazier relishing the task against Foster


Damn it! I can't see these!


----------



## Duo

Montag said:


> Thanks Duo!
> I really appreciate your thoughtful and comprehensive response. Like you, I have a lot of admiration for Joe Frazier in and out of the ring. I have heard of numerous incidents in which people who met him came away admiring him more then before they met.
> 
> Though I was aware that he had some serious shoulder issues I've never been able to find out to the extent he was hampered by them. As you pointed out, he does not seem like someone who would discuss physical challenges that he was facing never mind use them as an alibi for performance in the ring. I don't think the world got to see Smokin Joe at his Peak following the Fight of the Century. While his hospitalization following the first fight Muhammad Ali is well-known the specific circumstances still seems somewhat mysterious. I suspect that the kidney and hypertension from which he suffered for bigger issues than people understand.
> 
> I also believe that you were raised a very good point regarding his effective right hand. It is mind numbing the number of so called boxing aficionados who claimed that Joe was a one-armed fighter. In addition to the fights you point it out Chuvalo and Ellis also provide excellent examples of its effectiveness.
> 
> I'm always amazed when people question his durability and chin following his loss to Foreman. I don't think there is ever been another fighter in history has been lifted off his feet buy a punch and still had ability and the heart to get back and carry on. Thank you again, and I look forward to any information or insight that you may have in the future.


His long right hand tore open Jerry Quarry's face in their rematch, causing JQ to turn his back in concession. (Gerry Cooney's right also ripped open Jimmy Young's face in round three, suddenly turning the overall complexion of their bout around, as Jimmy was only able to complete another round before having to be withdrawn.)

George Chuvalo's been outspoken about the potency of Frazier's right. Although there have been noted boxers who were one armed punchers (Marciano was essentially a right handed slugger until surprising Louis and Matthews with his Charley Goldman cultivated hook, and I haven't pinpointed a prominent right handed punch from either Henry Cooper or Pinklon Thomas. Meanwhile Coetzee does deck Knoetze with a fourth round hook in their punch for pay finale and otherwise makes fine use of his hook, while Ingo did jab his way to clinch the decision over Brian London without his "Bingo" right, to barely be rescued at the end by the final bell.)

Smoke was at his peak for three bouts in 1969 and 1970 as I see it. What elevated him to ATG level was the Championship Distance of Bonavena II in December 1968, an experience which removed all questions about his endurance and ability to go a full 15. (Floyd Patterson's absence of any Championship Rounds experience cost him dearly against Jimmy Ellis as Floyd overpaced, although I thought Patterson won anyway, but Floyd would have competed with a lot more conviction in another such contest.)

Physical peak bouts were against opponents not quite up to snuff. Dave Zyglewicz (first round knockout mismatch win), Jerry Quarry I (where Joe threw a sustainable 64 total punches in the opening round to JQ's rapidly exhausting 93 punches with 57 hooks, 20 of those hooks to Smoke's body in the first three minutes), before consolidating the HW Title in Jimmy Ellis I. It was after Ellis I that Frazier fractured his ankle, so there's long been speculation among truly knowledgeable boxing aficionados that he was actually past his true peak for Bob Foster I.

Jerry Quarry II was a masterpiece. Eddie Futch reminded him that Jerry was the same height and reach, and might be outjabbed and surprised by the right hands Joe did not use as much in their first bout. In fact, Jerry was confused. He tried moving back and counterclockwise, but was thwarted by Frazier's slightly longer and better extended jab. (Joe was also noticeably stronger than Jerry at close quarters physically, quickly shoving JQ's arms out of the way to open him up.)

Not as slow a starter as commonly stereotyped. He decked the rugged veteran Eddie Machen in the opening round, many referees would have scored an opening round knockdown against Ramos (as the film suggests only the ropes kept Manuel on his feet), decked an immediately hard attacking Ziggy 13 seconds in with his sixth punch (the third of three hooks set up by a jab), and Smoke set up the knockout hook with a vicious right uppercut in close.

Terry Daniels was also floored near the end of the opening stanza, and while Frazier won the first round over Bob Foster, he could just as easily have wiped out BF as quickly in one as he did in the second round. He was never the truly slow starter that Duane Bobick was (by Duane's own admission after unable to stop four successive lead rights by John Tate), Ken Norton (except against Bobick) Carlos Palomino, Michael Spinks, Danny Lopez, Bob Foster or some other noted as powerful punchers tended to be. (I leave Lyle out of this group, because Ron always choose to use the opening round as a feeling out process, even though he could have dispatched many of his opponents out the gate. Everybody knew this. Duane Bobick was definitely NOT somebody Lyle would have allowed to survive the first three minutes. Nor would have Duane's manager, Frazier himself, in a situation where we definitely would have seen Joe's right being deployed quickly.)

Why did he get this reputation as a slow starter? His own words, repeated by Cosell, then taken way out of context, that Joe was "seldom at his best in the first round" (seldom does not mean "never"), that it took him a round or two to "really start smokin,'" a completely rational approach for an attrition oriented body punching specialist in the opening rounds of the Championship Distance. Finding timing, distance, rhythm, and warming up an arthritic body to the commencement of actual competition also factors in, but footage does exist of him disregarding the body in favor of a quick Tysonesque dispatch.

I'm among those who agree he doesn't get enough credit for Foreman II. In conceding the opening rounds to George, he moved around in a way not demonstrated since Stander, got out of several tight spots, and boxed intelligently within his limitations, banking on the fact GF had never produced a knockdown beyond round five. In fact, Frazier did last the longest on his feet of any opponent Foreman dropped prior to George's comeback over a decade later. (Foreman knew what Joe was trying, and was accordingly patient. Frazier's hook retained the power of Manila, but he'd have needed to finish swelling George's right eye with it, then somehow drag Foreman into the double digit rounds. As soon as GF was in danger of being blinded to that hook following round four though, he went for the kill.)

Although Jimmy Cannon wrote after Frazier-Bonavena I that Joe didn't really have the chin to support his style of fighting, and never had the opportunity to defeat a first rate HW puncher during his peak (Mac Foster would have tested him if JQ hadn't gotten in Mac's way) Machen, Mathis, JQ and Ellis were respectable punchers with skills and quick fists who produced impressive one punch knockdowns and knockouts of noted HWs. (Anybody could stop Wepner on cuts, but big Buster put Chuck on the floor in the opening round, not after exhausting him over 15 like Ali later did. Probably helped that Mathis outweighed Wepner by 50 pounds when they had their early career meeting.)

Ellis dropped an onrushing Ringo with a single third round right, then a tenth round hook. Jimmy wasn't a good finisher, but with single punches from either hand, he could be extremely dangerous to charge after. (Frazier respected this. He never ran after Ellis the way he would later swarm and swamp the harmless Terry Daniels, and Bob Foster got through their opening round due to lack of recklessness on Smoke's part. A few months earlier, Jose Luis Garcia had beaten the crap out of his Futch trained buddy and spar mate Ken Norton. Garcia was the same height and weight which BF checked in at to challenge Smoke, and Ken outweighed the Venezuelan string bean by the same 20 pound margin the thicker and fire hydrant stumpier Frazier carried against Bob. Joe knew it was a mismatch, and knew he had a much better chin, faster start and far better training habits in coming back from his broken ankle than Norton came into Garcia I with, but Bob Foster was also a much more accomplished opponent than Garcia, and Smoke wasn't going to be stupid with BF.)

Muhammad Ali, at his strongest and hardest punching, hit Frazier more times in 41 rounds of competition than all Joe's other opponents probably put together, and only came close to dropping Smoke with that driving right in round two of their middle bout. Nobody had previously swelled Frazier's face prior to the FOTC like Ali did in 1971. (Smoke was completely unmarked after seven rounds of trench warfare with JQ in 1969.) Foreman has consistently rated Ali fifth in power of all George's opponents. Frazier's face simply would not have swelled up like it did in the FOTC and Manila, unless he was getting repeatedly punched with sustained force. (With their styles and height differential, Muhammad was certainly not doing it in the trenches with head butts, shoulders and elbows, Joe never suggested he did, and Padilla made sure it was a clean fight decided by punches.)


----------



## thehook13

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWH-5hrB5E4/


----------



## Trail

thehook13 said:


> John David Jackson was ahead on the scorecards. 80-71, 80-73, 79-74. Jackson made two huge cuts over Castro's eyes, knocked out two of his teeth, and broke his nose. Now with Castro against the ropes once again, many wondered when it would finally be stopped." This Day In Boxing Dec 10 1994.


Watched this a couple of weeks ago. Cracker.


----------



## thehook13

Trail said:


> Watched this a couple of weeks ago. Cracker.


Some referee though!....


----------



## thehook13




----------



## gumbo2176

This is one of the better threads on this site. It is nice to see very good pics of some of the old time greats and clips of some of them in action. The scary thing is, I recognize almost all of them just by the picture without the name being applied. I've been following boxing since the late 50's and have read up on, and sought out clips of many of the older fighters from years past. 

I remember my wife standing behind me when I was watching an old clip and there was a knockdown and how the fighter who knocked his opponent to the canvas basically stood right there and waited for him to gain his feet then proceeded to beat hell out of him again. She, not knowing how the rules were back then, started saying how unfair that was and I had to explain it to her.


----------



## thehook13

Great ali anecdote


----------



## Phantom

gumbo2176 said:


> This is one of the better threads on this site. It is nice to see very good pics of some of the old time greats and clips of some of them in action. The scary thing is, I recognize almost all of them just by the picture without the name being applied. I've been following boxing since the late 50's and have read up on, and sought out clips of many of the older fighters from years past.
> 
> I* remember my wife standing behind me when I was watching an old clip and there was a knockdown and how the fighter who knocked his opponent to the canvas basically stood right there and waited for him to gain his feet then proceeded to beat hell out of him again. She, not knowing how the rules were back then, started saying how unfair that was and I had to explain it to her.*


 Had to be a Dempsey fight...maybe vs Willard? You could have told her that boxing has progressed greatly since then,...now we have a mandatory 8 count, and more humane, attentive referees, who ascertain that the downed fighters cognitive abilities have or haven't been impaired sufficiently before waiving the fighters back into action, allowing the the downed fighter more chances to get his brains knocked out.


----------



## gumbo2176

Phantom said:


> Had to be a Dempsey fight...maybe vs Willard? You could have told her that boxing has progressed greatly since then,...now we have a mandatory 8 count, and more human, attentive referees, who ascertain that the downed fighters cognitive abilities have or haven't been impaired sufficiently before waiving the fighters back into action, allowing the the downed fighter more chances to get his brains knocked out.


Have no fear, she knows the current rules of boxing, the standing 8 count, going to a neutral corner, etc. She had just never seen how it was back in the early days of boxing when you just stood over your downed opponent and waited until he made an effort to stand to begin pounding him again.


----------



## Phantom

gumbo2176 said:


> Have no fear, she knows the current rules of boxing, the standing 8 count, going to a neutral corner, etc. She had just never seen how it was back in the early days of boxing when you just stood over your downed opponent and waited until he made an effort to stand to begin pounding him again.


I guess she's not a Dempsey fan then, eh?


----------



## gumbo2176

Phantom said:


> I guess she's not a Dempsey fan then, eh?


She is a Jack Dempsey fan, but only in the sense that it is the name of a very good Seafood Restaurant here in N.O. I don't think she knows who Jack Dempsey really is. She only knows of Braddock and Baer because of the movie "Cinderella Man".


----------



## Phantom

gumbo2176 said:


> She is a Jack Dempsey fan, but only in the sense that it is the name of a very good Seafood Restaurant here in N.O. I don't think she knows who Jack Dempsey really is. She only knows of Braddock and Baer because of the movie "Cinderella Man".


I would have though that she might have heard of Max Baer because of those Beverly Hillbillies reruns....but that would have depended on her wondering who Max Baer Sr. was.


----------



## gumbo2176

Phantom said:


> I would have though that she might have heard of Max Baer because of those Beverly Hillbillies reruns....but that would have depended on her wondering who Max Baer Sr. was.


Reruns hell, she, like me, is old enough to have seen them when they first aired.:lol:


----------



## nuclear

thehook13 said:


> Frazier asked how a fight would go between him and Joe Louis


Frazier is just a legend...

Thanks for posting this I love anything from the golden era of heavyweights


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1184532668357821



@Trail
Your man Edwin looking tidy against Erik Morales. First time ive seen this


----------



## Trail

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1184532668357821
> 
> 
> 
> @Trail
> Your man Edwin looking tidy against Erik Morales. First time ive seen this


Saw that many moons ago.

I still ask myself what could've happened with Edwin Valero had he kept himself on the right side of the tracks. I fucking loved that bloke, and I still get shit on here for it. He was a fucking animal.

If you haven't watched his last fight against Antonio DeMarco I suggest you have a look. When he got cut with the elbow he just went straight up a gear and got the job done.

It's fair to say he was a nutjob, a lunatic...but he was the Man.


----------



## thehook13

Judah


----------



## thehook13

Trail said:


> Saw that many moons ago.
> 
> I still ask myself what could've happened with Edwin Valero had he kept himself on the right side of the tracks. I fucking loved that bloke, and I still get shit on here for it. He was a fucking animal.
> 
> If you haven't watched his last fight against Antonio DeMarco I suggest you have a look. When he got cut with the elbow he just went straight up a gear and got the job done.
> 
> It's fair to say he was a nutjob, a lunatic...but he was the Man.


Did edwin know anything other than powershots!


----------



## Trail

thehook13 said:


> Did edwin know anything other than powershots!


He was a clever practitioner, not just a lunatic. Great fighter. Not enough of him around these days.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## Davie

rockyssplitnose said:


> Rock vs Mongoose





rockyssplitnose said:


>


Haven't seen these before.
I've always liked the image in my profile pic. Showcasing the Rocks Iconic Suzie Q and the old Mongooses famous cross-armed defence


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## Phantom

The best!! El Untoccable himself!!


----------



## thehook13

Tommy Hearns was your favourite fighters, favourite fighter. Man what a warrior he was


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Phantom

thehook13 said:


>


Damn!!


----------



## Phantom

Trail said:


> Saw that many moons ago.
> 
> I still ask myself what could've happened with Edwin Valero had he kept himself on the right side of the tracks. I fucking loved that bloke, and I still get shit on here for it. He was a fucking animal.
> 
> If you haven't watched his last fight against Antonio DeMarco I suggest you have a look. When he got cut with the elbow he just went straight up a gear and got the job done.
> 
> It's fair to say he was a nutjob, a lunatic...but he was the Man.


Me too Trail...I was fascinated with the guy...really gutted me when he "slipped off the edge"...


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

https://fightnews.com/holyfield-bowe-weigh-in/40602


----------



## Cableaddict

thehook13 said:


> Judah


Damn! That should be called a "Checkercut."


----------



## john_newman

You look at the pictures and wonder the chaos in your head at that time.....goosebumps


----------

